# BrOp's Age of Worms Adventure Path: The Whispering Cairn (IC)



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 6, 2005)

*PART I: THE WHISPERING CAIRN*

It had been a quiet night at the Feral Dog.  Only two fights, and both had been resolved without the spilling of blood.  Kullen, the enormous albino half-orc had quickly put an end to both of them, simply by grabbing the combatants and throwing them out the back door.  He didn't own the Feral Dog, but as a well-known "associate" of Balabar Smenk's, the most powerful min manager in town, people gave him all the latitude he wanted.  After Kullen dealt with both parties, things quieted down quite a bit.

What had brought you into the "Dog" to begin with was a woman, an elven woman to be exact.  She and two companions from the City of Towers had come to town yesterday, and the rumor mill had not stopped spinning since.  All were dressed impeccably in the latest fashions Skyway had to offer, and obviously had money to spend.  They claimed they were “adventurers,” a term which had caught on since the end of the war and generally described wealthy, homicidal maniacs who thought it a hoot to go traipsing among the ruins of ancient Dhaakhan.

When first asked, Tirra, the elven woman, had volunteered that they were in Diamond Lake to explore Stirgenest Cairn, an ancient series of burial crypts located on the far shore of the lake.  Most of those who had heard her had simply shrugged, knowing little about the vicinity around Diamond Lake except the mines and the town.  Those of you who had grown up here knew that Stirgenest Cairn was a favorite place for young people to go test their courage, but that it contained little more than moldy bedrolls and wax paper wrappings.  Why anyone, especially three capable adventurers from Sharn would be interested in that place was beyond you.  Most likely they had been sold a forged map and a fake story of the Cairn, promising riches and glory.

Adventurers had been a more common sight in the past, but as it became more generally known that the burial sites in the area had been emptied generations ago, they stopped coming.

Because of this Tirra and her two human companions were an oddity here in town.  The only other local elves were the mine director Ellival Moondmeadow and his few employees.  In addition, Tirra seemed to be an excellent knife thrower, and happily challenged anyone to a game; few got even close to beating her.

While marveling at the strange beauty and obvious skill of the elf woman, Pak, a young changeling man had come rushing into the Dog, weaving his way through a small group of miners who were heading over to the dog-fighting ring, and with great enthusiasm had begged all of you to follow him.  Reluctant to leave Tirra’s presence, you had baulked at first, but Pak eventually convinced you; after all, there was no end to the mischief this young changeling could get himself into, and it generally was fairly entertaining.

Once out of the Feral Dog, and a good way down the Vein, Pak had ducked into an alleyway behind a dilapidated boarding house, and informed you that he had come into possession of a very special map.  This map had been drafted about 70 years ago and detailed the location of a now-abandoned iron mine plot located within a half-day’s journey of Diamond Lake.  What Pak had been so excited about, however, is that it also noted the location of the “Whispering Cairn.”  None of you had ever heard of this place, and you wondered if there might be a chance of recovering some ancient, and potentially profitable artifacts from it.  All of you had fallen on hard times as of late, and a source of income sounded good to all of you.

The more cautious of you had noted that if the Whispering Cairn were indeed still wholly unexplored, there might be various active traps and defenses.  It was decided to gather others to help in this investigation.

After rounding up a few friends and friends of friends, you purchased some necessary supplies for the endeavor and headed out in the predawn of the fifth of Dravago.  You took lunch at an abandoned mine office located 10 minutes west of the Whispering Cairn, and then proceeded to the entrance.  Thanking the makers of the old map, you quickly found the entrance to the cairn, a wide monolith-lined portal partially obscured by underbrush and boulders.

The entrance itself is 20 ft. wide.  Looking inside you can see an equally-wide passage stretching straight ahead into the side of the hill.  The day is already hot and humid, and you look forward to the relative cool of the cairn.

_OOC:  At this point I need a marching order for both a 20 ft. passage and a 10 ft. passage.  To speed this process, why doesn’t somebody make a suggestion, which other people can then comment on.  I’m sure you’d rather be exploring the Cairn!_


----------



## Someone (Jun 6, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

"So, are you ready to become wealthy homicidal maniacs?" says Rial, who´s rummaging into his sack. He finds a torch and lights it, raising the flame over his head to get a good sight of what´s inside the old tomb, once the boulders and bushes are cleared.

[ooc: see the ooc thread for a suggested march order]


----------



## Candide (Jun 6, 2005)

The idea of adventure and treasure....something that Pak has dreamed of all his life. Like gnomes to information, Pak is to adventuring life with a craving that can only be described as lust. or greed, possibly but mostly the other.

Pak can hardly contain himself. A tear starts to form and slide down his cheek. He hugs the 70 year old map. After kissing the old map, he looks at everyone a bit flushed and embarassed "That" pointing to the cairn "is our ticket out of this hellhole, good for nothing pissbucket of a town. No more wondering when my next meal is gonna be, no sir! Not anymore. That is our stepping stone to adventure and glorious wealth. I know you all want these things. To be talked about long after we are gone. Stick with me, and we'll be so bloody famous that it will be an affront to the gods themselves!" 

As you look into Pak's eyes, there is a sort of fire in them. Not an actual flame, but some sort of excitement, and drive. It is clear that he wants this more than anything, which is probably why he begged some of you to accompany him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 6, 2005)

"Why homicidal?" Meldain asks, ignoring the wealthy and maniac parts of Rial's question. "I don't think there'll be many humans or the like down there." Meldain literally beams during Pak's speech. "I hope it's filled with gold. Fame can come later, as long as it comes. And, of course it'll come."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

Change is good.  I like this movement.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

Kellian looks around all his companions. He nods grimly. "This place smells wrong to me. Be wary my friends. Be wary and be strong." He pats the heft of his axe idly.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

"Bah, Kell, it's just different.  You'll never get anywhere if you don't try something new."   Zan looks down into the Cairn and grins.  This is what he needs to put his magic to the test.  No more of this theoretical crap.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2005)

Rolling his eyes at the youthful enthusiasm of Pak, Fixit turns to Meldain "No need to encourage him" he says, already exasperated at the way the children are behaving "This could be dangerous and some of us may not return to tell the tale - are you all sure we should be doing this? He looks over at Pak and winks "And in any case, fame and fortune, I do not crave these things, knowledge is the treasure that I seek."  Fixit adjusts his equipment, ensuring that all is tightly secured, and peers around the area trying to assess whether there are any immediate dangers

[sblock]Spot checks while waiting for the lead PC to take their first steps into the cairn[/sblock]


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 7, 2005)

Mulch listens to Pak's soliliquy, and has a hard time biting back a laugh.  He fails alltogether when Fixit chimes in as well.  "I think you will both be disappointed.  I'm sure any treasure that used to be in here has been cleared out long ago.  There aren't anymore untouched crypts near the mines, certainly not one that's on any maps.  I think the biggest danger we have to worry about is Meladain wetting himself from fear of the dark."  Mulch's whole body shakes with mirth as he knows that one will really rile the young lad up.

Despite his pessimesm as to the outcome of their treasure hunt, Mulch was definitely looking forward to the jaunt.  Although in many ways he was more gnome than dwarf, one instinct that he had never lost was a love for the underground.  Plus, he knew that without him, the group would undoubtedly get lost. Truly, the biggest danger he suspected was running in to some bandits on the way there or back, not that they had anything to steal.  But whatever the outcome, he was determined to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Candide (Jun 7, 2005)

"We shall see dwarf, we shall see." retorts Pak.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 7, 2005)

*Kellian - Shifter Barbarian*

Kellian nods his head towards Pak. "Mark those words my friend. Your words could come true in ways to haunt us for the rest of our lives. Even if they are short lives." 

Despite his words of caution, Kellian was excited about this to. Another chance to prove himself. This whole endeavour promised to impact his life, and could maybe help him gain acceptance in a world suspicious of his kind.


----------



## Candide (Jun 7, 2005)

"Come on, you act as if I've lead you into a deathtrap"


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

"They just know you to well Pak." Zan teases.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 7, 2005)

Gathering your courage, you step through the area you have cleared of brush and boulders in front of the entrance and push past the long kudzu vines blocking your way.  Natural light dimly illuminates a long, 20 ft. wide and tall hallway extending north into darkness.  A fait breeze from inside the cairn brings with it sibilant whispers that sound almost like sighing breath.  It must be a trick of the wind, but the effect is almost lifelike.

The walls bear horizontal bands of deciptively simple geometric patters at waist level.  In places the bands reveal startling detail, but in others the walls look as though they had been hacked apart with weapons or eroded by the rigors of time.  Flakes of ancient paint, brilliant purple and a dull mustard hue, still cling to the walls in places, hinting at what must have once been a riot of color.  A thin coat of dust coats the floor.

Just inside the darkened tomb, just over 50 ft. inside the entrance, the hallway branches into shallow alcoves to the east and west, each 25 ft. deep.  Here the walls bear the most significant damage.  Dozens of clumsy etchings mare the beautiful ancient masonry like graffiti on a city wall.  A clump of soiled cloth about the size of a halfling rests in the rounded terminus of the western alcove.

Outside, the wind picks up, and a chorus of almost human sounds rises from the darkened hall.

_OOC: Zan, Meldain, Sniffer, Mulch Longbeard, Fixit succeed at a Spot check and see:  A very dim, flickering green light can be seen over a hundred feet down the hallway.  No other detail can be discovered at this distance._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 7, 2005)

*Sniffer - Ranger*

"Once you all are in, go deep enough so I can rehide this entrance.  Give me a a few moments to re string these vines.  Not only that it will allow our eyes to get accustomed to the dark."

OOC: Sniffer carefully breaks a leafy branch to use as a broom & trys to sweep away the foot prints out side the entrance, shift the vines so it looks like no one has entered and than will sweep the footprints of the party.  He ties the branch to the botom of his bow.  This means the bow is always ready as it is used as a broom.Maybe he might grumble about how there are so many different foot prints instead of one set.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 7, 2005)

Kellian looks back to take everyone in from his position. "Anyone have any idea what could be in those alcoves?"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 7, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

As everyone streams in though the entrance and into the cave, Mulch breathes in the cool, stuffy air and a wave of nostalgia comes over him.  The old tomb is nothing like the great mines of the Mror Lands, but he feels a sense of returning to his element nonetheless.  

His attention is almost immediatly drawn to the wall carvings, and he lingers a moment to examine the patterns and see if he can discern what might have caused the damage.  [perhaps a search +2]


----------



## Someone (Jun 7, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

[ooc: just a couple questions: Are all the paintings geometrical designs, or are some of them realistic paintings? and, just to be sure, when you said: "Outside, the wind picks up, and a chorus of almost human sounds rises from the darkened hall" does it mean that it´s the wind that makes that sound?]



> Kellian looks back to take everyone in from his position. "Anyone have any idea what could be in those alcoves?"




"A rude awakening" says Rial. "From our dreams of power, money and girls. That cloth hasn´t been there for three thousand years, that´s for sure. Someone has been here, and if he left a coin we are going to be lucky."

Frustrated, he raises his hand, and black flames that give no light lick it.

[ooc: I was going to roleplay Rial shooting an eldritch blast to the bundle of clothes, but if anyone feels it´s a bad idea, feel free to interrupt him]


----------



## Candide (Jun 7, 2005)

"Woah there. Point that thing somewhere else. You're going to put an eye out. Lemme and Meldain look around a sec before you get the idea to blow things up." Pak says with a bit of suprise. _The gaul of some people...in a tomb no less_ he thinks

OOC: Pak will take enough time to perform a search check(+6 on searching)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 7, 2005)

*Meldain, Human Rogue 1*

"HEY! I bet I'd go further down there than you, Mulch!
As if to prove his own words, Meldain attempts to rush into the cairn first.

"Well, seems we weren't the first to enter the tomb," Meldain says noting the marred walls and the cloth, "but if it were fully cleared, we'd propably have heard stories about that. Hey, there's something ahead!"

He enthusiastically gets out his lamp, lights it up, and slowly moves forward, scanning his surroundings.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Zan looks around, examining the etchings to see if they are writing or symbolic.

Zan spouts off a generic lecture as to what he remembers studying about this place and places like this. (DM assistance needed)*

OOC:[sblock]Decipher Script +8

*KN: History +8, and KN: Local +8.  Please actualy fill in what I say if I actualy have any usefull knowledge to add.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 7, 2005)

*Sniffer - Ranger*

Sniffer just cleans up after everyone.  When he sees everyone going off willy nilly in different directions, he just goes to a wall (hides +6) and waits.  While he does he also looks for anything that is 'out of place' (Spot +7).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: Sniffer carefully breaks a leafy branch to use as a broom & trys to sweep away the foot prints out side the entrance, shift the vines so it looks like no one has entered and than will sweep the footprints of the party.  He ties the branch to the botom of his bow.  This means the bow is always ready as it is used as a broom.Maybe he might grumble about how there are so many different foot prints instead of one set.



After a few attemps _(OOC: Survival checks: 4 + 7 = 11, 17 + 7 = 24)_ you manage to both erase the footprints from the front of the cairn entrance and rearrange the vines in a convincingly natural way.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> His attention is almost immediatly drawn to the wall carvings, and he lingers a moment to examine the patterns and see if he can discern what might have caused the damage.  [perhaps a search +2]



Examining the geometric wall carvings more closely you can see that the damage was probably caused by small bladed weapons of some sort.  Other damage to the patterned bands is simply the result of the passage of at least a thousand years, probably a lot more.  You think you've seen stone carvings this old in the Mror Holds, although most have been kept up and do not bear the neglect that these do.
You're about to turn back to reveal your findings to the rest of the group, when you see that there are thin hollow tubes hidden within the patternwork.  The strange whispers filling the hall seem to emit from these holes.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> [ooc: just a couple questions: Are all the paintings geometrical designs, or are some of them realistic paintings? and, just to be sure, when you said: "Outside, the wind picks up, and a chorus of almost human sounds rises from the darkened hall" does it mean that it´s the wind that makes that sound?]



_OOC: It's more than just the wind, but it is also just the wind.  Mulch can tell you more about it (see above post)._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> OOC: Pak will take enough time to perform a search check(+6 on searching)



The pile of cloth turns out to be an ordinary bedroll, hardened and brittle with age.  As you examine it, it breaks apart in your hands.  Looking at the area around it more closely you turn up whittling shavings.  It contains nothing of value.

All of you who grew up in Diamond Lake are familiar with these kinds of locations.  Places where kids dare each other to spend the night, to prove their bravery.  More than a few of you have spent the night in supposedly haunted (but ultimately harmless) cairns in the vicinity.

Kerwin, Fixit:[sblock]Seeing the bedroll you remember a story of a teenage girl who went missing from Diamond Lake about 6 years ago.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan looks around, examining the etchings to see if they are writing or symbolic.
> 
> Zan spouts off a generic lecture as to what he remembers studying about this place and places like this. (DM assistance needed)



Carefully examining the horizontal patterns on the wall, you are unable to decipher any meaning from them.  They simply seem to be abstract, geometric patterns, all leading further into the Whispering Cairn.

The tomb itself seems older than most of the other local cairns, which stem from the early, human pre-Galifaran settlement of the area.  These post-date the Dhakaani Empire of the goblinoids, are are generally between 1,000 and 5,000 years ago.  Great chieftans were often buried with their retinue and treasure, but these tombs were generally of lesser value to all but historians and collectors of antinquities.

There are a few cairs in the area which date from the Dhakaani era which yielded more treasure, and these are generally thought to be between 5,000 and 12,000 years old.  This cairn does not appear Dhakaani, but it is at least this old, if not older.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Zan begins to inform everyone "The tomb itself seems older than most of the other local cairns, which stem from the early, human pre-Galifaran settlement of the area. These post-date the Dhakaani Empire of the goblinoids, are are generally between 1,000 and 5,000 years ago. Great chieftans were often buried with their retinue and treasure, but these tombs were generally of lesser value to all but historians and collectors of antinquities.

There are a few cairns in the area which date from the Dhakaani era which yielded more treasure, and these are generally thought to be between 5,000 and 12,000 years old. This cairn does not appear Dhakaani, but it is at least this old, if not older."

Zan smiles, quite sure that most of his friends tuned him out.


----------



## Candide (Jun 8, 2005)

it..."  Pak curses, "You know what would have been better than nothing? ANYTHING! There has to be something here. It's not just a little cave or room. Some secret something."  Pak starts searching franticly for any sign of passage or another room, something.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> it..."  Pak curses, "You know what would have been better than nothing? ANYTHING! There has to be something here. It's not just a little cave or room. Some secret something."  Pak starts searching franticly for any sign of passage or another room, something.




Zan points down the hallway that extends at least 100' "How about that way?  There's a glow down there too.  Might be worth checking out."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 8, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"Well I was right, which isn't the first time.  Someone has been here before us, and have done a lot of damage to these wall designs.  And that eerie wind that's got you all shaking in your boots, it's coming from these interesting hollow tubes that can be found throughout the walls."  Mulch makes sure he speaks loud enough for everyone to hear him, as he's sure they must be interested.

Then he notices Pak getting excited in the alcove, and he steps over to calm him down.  "Easy boy.  I warned you not to get your hopes up.  Let me have a look and see if there's anything to be found."  The dwarf begins his own search of the alcove, muttering to himself about the impatience of humans.


----------



## Candide (Jun 8, 2005)

*Pak - Changeling Rogue*

In a more childish moment, Pak uses his minor change ability to mimic a dwarf specifically Mulch(disguise +16). Pak begins to mock the dwarf loudly, being sick of his verbal proddings."Look at me I'm a dwarf, and I'm as crotchety as an old human even though I'm half the age. I know everything about stoneworking, ale and metal armor. I know what's best for everyone ever, eventhough I live in a hole in the ground."  Pak then turns back into his normal human disguise and follows the dwarf.


----------



## Someone (Jun 8, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock.*

Rial doesn´t shoot the black flames, but they instead cling to his hand, and the warlock keeps looking at them "Death and swirling blades" whispers. "The walls whisper we´ll be drowned in lakes of blood. ´We´re only hollow tubes´ they say, ´But continue and our sisters will decorate the wall with your innards´"

"Let´s move ahead." says after a short pause, with a stronger voice.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

*Fixit, Warforged Artificer*

Fixit nods at Zan "You're time in Sharn taught you more than just magic my friend, you are a font of knowledge, when we make camp you must tell me more". He sets his eyes on the green light flickering faintly down the hallway. "Does anyone recall the name of the girl that went missing from Diamond Lake about six years ago?? Young, thin girl, blonde hair if I recall correctly. I wonder if that was her bedroll? If so it could be six years since anyone has been down here - a lot could have happened, let's be a little careful eh?" His eyes haven't left the green light though and he starts to move cautiously closer to the light "what is making that emerald fire?" he wonders aloud. He stops and pulls one of his sun rods from the leather satchel that swings at his side, bending down he strikes the head of the rod against the ground and bright light floods the area.

[sblock]sun rod 30' bright light, 60' shadowy, lasts for 6 hours. Haven't left the room but will go as far as the exit to the corridor. Knowledge (arcana) check while studying the eldritch light (realise I probably need to be closer but hey, never know I (you) might get a natural  [/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> The dwarf begins his own search of the alcove, muttering to himself about the impatience of humans.



Taking a brief look around _(OOC: Search check)_you don't turn up anything new in the alcove.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Sniffer just cleans up after everyone.  When he sees everyone going off willy nilly in different directions, he just goes to a wall (hides +6) and waits.  While he does he also looks for anything that is 'out of place' (Spot +7).



Some of the others in the group are making quite a bit of noise, so you don't hear the creatures approach on padded feat.  Luckily, you've been keeping watch and immediately pick out the group of wolves at the edge of the sunrod's illumination.  There are at least two, but possibly more out of visual range, stalking toward you from the north.  Both look very hungry.

MAP




_OOC: Initiative!  As the wolves surprised everyone except Sniffer, only he and the wolves can react in this round.

Kerwin 22
Sniffer 21
Wolves 19
Meldain 17
Kellian 14
Zan 12
Rial 12
Pak 9
Fixit 4
Mulch 4

As this is a surprise round, only Sniffer should post his reactions.  Once we resolve this round, everybody else can post their actions.  Note that unless you have specifically stated that you drew a weapon, you have not done so.  If you all were more experienced characters, I might say that you naturally had them out, but being newbies, you're still getting the hang of things._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

*Sniffer - Ranger*

OOC: I mentioned my bow is out earlier.  +3 Longbow (1d8) 

Sniffer seeing the wolves, fires at the one directly in front of him (55' away?).   As his arrow is released, he announces to the party, "Wolves, two visible to the north. Fixit throw your light source at them, that will back light them and make our defense easier."


----------



## Someone (Jun 8, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

"Uh? what wolves?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Pulling a black-shafted arrow from its quiver, the warforged ranger fires an arrow at the nearest wolf.  Unfortunately, the cold, blue light of the sunrod makes it difficult to judge the distance correctly, especially at the extreme range of its effectiveness, the the arrow hits the wall next to the wolf. _(OOC:  roll 8 + 3 = 11, miss)_

The first wolf jumps at the sound of the snapping arrow next to it, and gives up all pretense of stealth.  Momentarily lowering itself down on its haunches, it launches itself into a charge at Sniffer, covering the distance between them in seconds _(OOC: Charge)_.  When the large wolf is almost upon you, you can see that it is quite large for a member of its species and carries a large, white scar across its forehead.  Dirty jaws snap at the ranger, catching him around the throat and savaging him brutally.  Metallic blue and grey warforged fluids now cover the mithral composite of his chest.  The wolf tries to drag him down to the ground, but despite his near-fatal wounds, Sniffer stays on his feat. _(OOC: Roll 11 + 7 = 18, hit; damage 9 hp, bringing Sniffer to 0 hp, Sniffer is now disabled; trip check (Wolf) 5 + 3 = 8 vs. (Sniffer) 8 + 2 = 10, no trip)_

The other wolf advances more cautiously, loping confidantly towards Zan yellow eyes glowing, but not quite able to reach him yet.

A third wolf also runs into the picture, following its larger companion.

_OOC: Initiative
Kerwin 22
Sniffer 21
Wolves 19
Meldain 17
Kellian 14
Zan 12
Rial 12
Pak 9
Fixit 4
Mulch 4_


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 8, 2005)

_Why don't they ever listen_, Kellian thinks to himself as he draws his axe. His first goal is to move himself between Zan and the wolf in front of him.


----------



## Someone (Jun 8, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

even him couldn´t imagine that his prophecy of blood and spillede ntrails would become realso soon, so the warlock stands watching the scene for a second before calling his dark powers and retreating to the walls, where he looks for a target for his eldritch flame.

ooc:[sblock] actions include dropping the torch (free), then move to the right to meet the wall (2 squares right, one up), then climb away of the wolve´s reach. Use the withdraw action is he´s threatened by any wolf. I assume the corridor is as high as it´s wide, so with a dobule move I should be able to reach the ceiling.

From there, in the following rounds, look for a good sniping position and start firing eldritch blasts at the wolves[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

*Zan, Changeling Wizard*

Zan steps behind Meldain while chanting a spell.  A shimmering force surounds him and settles over him.  He draws his crossbow and looks cautiously at the wolves.

OOC:[sblock]
5' step down and right (Behind where Meldain is at the start of the round)

Casting Mage Armor (Standard action)

Drawing Crossbow (Move Action)[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 8, 2005)

"Where'd these guys come from?" Meldain asks, drawing a dagger and throwing it at the nearest wolf, ready to jump out of the wolf's way if necessary.

ooc:
[sblock]If he has a hand free, draw as a move action, throw as a standard action. If the lamp has to be dropped, and can safely be dropped, do so as a free action. Otherwise set down the lamp as move action, draw as standard action. Dodge against nearest wolf.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

Dolan puts his left hand on his throat and feels his life fluids gurgling through his fingers.  He quickly draws his longsword.  "If I die, I want these heathen wolves to come with me."

OOC: Longsword +3(+1 bab +2 str) + flank bonus....anyone?  Also, My bow shot should have been an 11 (8+3)  I am sure that is still a miss.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: Longsword +3(+1 bab +2 str) + flank bonus....anyone?  Also, My bow shot should have been an 11 (8+3)  I am sure that is still a miss.



_OOC: Sorry, I've corrected the post, and yes, it's still a miss.  _


----------



## Candide (Jun 8, 2005)

Pak will draw his shortbow and try to get a shot off on the closest wolf
[sblock] +2   shortbow (1d6-1)/x3[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

"Wooohhh" Fixit yells as he slaps his hand against Sniffer, "Broken, torn, repaired anon" he screams a pale blue light seeps from his hand and seeming to dance over the body of the damaged Warfoged. Sniffer's skin and mithril seem to knit back together, his pain eased a little, for the moment. With Sniffer standing a little straighter, Fixit follows the veterans advice and launches the sunrod down the corridor, he stumbles backwards his eyes wide.

[sblock] Repair Light Damage on Sniffer 1d8+1; throw the sunrod towards the T intersection; move back 10' to get out of the way of those more able to fight[/sblock]


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 9, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"You'll be sorry for that the next time you come clamoring to me for help," Mulch retorts to Pak, but for the most part he tries to ignore the changeling's mimicry as he finishes up his search.  "Nothing here.  Perhaps we should try the other alcove..."

He's suddenly interupted by the warforged's cry of alert, and the wolf's surprise attack.

"Now this is why I came," he says excitedly.  He grabs at his weapon, faltering a bit in his haste, until he finally manages to yank out his great sword. The dwarf then begins running towards the nearest wolf.  "Get out of my way," he shouts, sword waving before him and shoulder lowered as if to charge.  He finds it slow going however, as he has to weave in and out of his companions, as they too are caught off guard.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Wooohhh" Fixit yells as he slaps his hand against Sniffer, "Broken, torn, repaired anon" he screams a pale blue light seeps from his hand and seeming to dance over the body of the damaged Warfoged. Sniffer's skin and mithril seem to knit back together, his pain eased a little, for the moment. With Sniffer standing a little straighter, Fixit follows the veterans advice and launches the sunrod down the corridor, he stumbles backwards his eyes wide.
> 
> [sblock] Repair Light Damage on Fixit 1d8+1; throw the sunrod towards the T intersection; move back 10' to get out of the way of those more able to fight[/sblock]




"Thank you fixit. Allow me to be your shield"

OOC: Step in a way to act as a 'human' shield for fixit. Draw and swing the sword (+3) (1d8+2)


----------



## Candide (Jun 9, 2005)

"Alright, but if you have the power to save me and I am physically unable to do so, are you going to be okay in the idea that I died when I could have been saved? Is that in the healer's creed? Would your faith look upon that and say "Good Job, Mulch"? Treat me with some respect and not like a child and I'll be happy to have you around." Pak says even in the heat of battle.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 9, 2005)

*Naughty doggies, round 1*

Deftly stepping by his changeling compatriot, the psychic warrior slashes at the nearest wolf, his spiked chain whirring like an angry hornet.  He connects with the slavering beast, hitting it soundly across the head.  The sound of a ripe watermelon dropped from a third-story window resounds as the wolf's head bursts, covering the human in blood and lupine brain matter.  The animal drops like a stone _(OOC: roll 11 + 3 = 14, hit!; damage 2d4+4=12)_

Sniffer puts his left hand on his throat and feels his life fluids gurgling through his fingers. He quickly draws his longsword. "If I die, I want these heathen wolves to come with me." _(OOC: Draw weapon, move action)_

The lead wolf, undeterred by the other wolf’s death snaps at Sniffer again, this time striking his shoulder and nearly tearing out his arm as he drags the warforged down to the worn stone tiles.  Sniffer lies on the ground, unmoving._(OOC: roll 15 + 5 = 20, hit; damage 5 pts; Sniffer now at -5 hp)_.  The other wolf rushes to flank Kerwin but runs into the human’s whirling, blood-soaked chains, which strike it soundly in the chest, tearing flesh and breaking bone _(OOC: AoO roll 19 + 3 = 22, hit; damage 2d4 + 4 = 7)_.  Despite the wound, the wolf reaches Kerwin’s side where it buries its fangs in his legs, and jerks back its head, trying to bring him down.  Kerwin valiantly resists, remaining on his feet _(OOC: roll 19 + 3 = 22, hit; damage 3 hp reducing him to 6 hp)_

"Where'd these guys come from?" Meldain asks, drawing a dagger and stabbing it at the nearest wolf, ready to jump out of the wolf's way if necessary.  Even though the intervening wall makes the wolf much more difficult to hit _(OOC: +4 cover bonus to AC)_, the rogue gets a solid hit to the lupine’s neck, tearing a large gash in it.  Blood spills on the floor as the wolf slumps to the ground, no longer moving _(OOC: roll 19 + 0, threatens crit, 14 + 0, no crit; damage 4)._.

_Why don't they ever listen,_ Kellian thinks to himself as he draws his axe.  He quickly bypasses the fallen wolf, heading towards the one which brought down Sniffer.  Raising his enormous greataxe, the shifter hacks at the leader, scoring another cut on the wolf’s already scarred head _(OOC: roll 14 + 3 = 17, hit; damage 1 + 3 = 4 hp)_.

Zan steps behind Meldain while chanting a spell. A shimmering force surrounds him and settles over him. He draws his crossbow and looks cautiously at the wolves.

Even Rial couldn't imagine that his prophecy of blood and spilled entrails would become real so soon, so the warlock stands watching the scene for a second before calling his dark powers and retreating up the wall, where he looks for a target for his eldritch flame.  _(OOC: Invokes Spiderwalk (standard action); moves up the wall)_.

Pak draws his shortbow, but unable to get a clear shot at the remaining wolf, decides to move further down the corridor to get a better shot.

"Wooohhh" Fixit yells as he slaps his hand against Sniffer, "Broken, torn, repaired anon" he screams a pale blue light seeps from his hand and seeming to dance over the body of the damaged Warfoged. Sniffer's skin and mithril seem to knit back together, his pain eased a little, for the moment. With Sniffer standing a little straighter, Fixit follows the veterans advice and  stumbles backwards his eyes wide. _OOC: casts Repair Light Damage, heals 7 hp, Sniffer now at 2 hp; moves back 10’)_.

"Now this is why I came," Mulch says excitedly.  He grabs at his weapon, faltering a bit in his haste, until he finally manages to yank out his great sword. The dwarf then begins running towards the nearest wolf.  "Get out of my way," he shouts, sword waving before him and shoulder lowered as if to charge.  He finds it slow going however, as he has to weave in and out of his companions, as they too are caught off guard.

_OOC: Initiative
Kerwin 22
Sniffer 21
Wolf 19
Meldain 17
Kellian 14
Zan 12
Rial 12
Pak 9
Fixit 4
Mulch 4_


----------



## Someone (Jun 9, 2005)

ooc 1:[sblock] Since the _spiderwalk_ (and other warlock invocations) have a duration of 24 hours, I assumed it was continuously in effect. I´ll especify in the future it if you like; consider the first thing Rial does in the morning is to invoke spiderwalk. Notice that spider climb hasn´t the drawback it had in 3.0[/sblock]

Rial looks down from the ceiling to the scene of blood before, ready to shoot his eldritch flame, but in the second or two he´s been cimbing he´s not sure if Kerwin has killed the remaining wolves or not.

ooc: [sblock]Move to get a better firing position/get out of reach, if needed, and shoot: +2 ranged touch attack, damage 1d6, point blank shot, precise shot[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

With his long sword already drawn (+3 1d8+2), Sniffer takes a 5' foot diagonal step so he is in line (& between) with K1, Kw.  Sniffer attacks the wolf.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Zan will load his crossbow, move 5' to try to get a somewhat clear shot, and fire.

[sblock]The text has me moved, but the map doesn't.  I know you were having map problems, no big deal.

Light Crossbow attack will be at -2 (+2, -4 for firing into melee), likely targeting the one attacking Sniffer (Easiest to get a fairly clear shot at).  Dmg 1d8, crit 19-20x2.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2005)

"Yeah!" Meldain shouts as he sees the wolf drop, and moves to get a good line of sight to the remaining wolf, and throws his dagger at it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Kerwin Renegal, human psychic warrior 1, 6/9hp, +3 melee 2d4+4 10' reach*

Kerwin moves with efficient, practiced steps as he turns the whirling chains towards the large wolf.  The chains spin deftly as they are brought down towards the scarred beast's hide. Groaning at the effort of changing the chains' direction, Kerwin says, "Fall damn you, someone help get Sniffer out of that thing's maw."

[sblock]attack without moving

_ooc: Thank you muchly for NPCing Kerwin.  When next he is charged by a critter, he will always use his Stand Still feat to prevent the creature from being able to attack him that round._[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2005)

*Fixit Warfored Artificer*

Seeing that Sniffer is still reeling from the attack of the wolf Fixit draws a deep breath and steps quickly towards his forged companion "This is becoming a chore my friend, have at the beast but be careful, I won't be able to do this many more times. Broken Torn, Repaired Anon" Fixit screams as he slaps his hand against the damaged veteran.
[sblock]Repair Light Damage on Sniffer 1d8+1[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> ooc 1:[sblock] Since the _spiderwalk_ (and other warlock invocations) have a duration of 24 hours, I assumed it was continuously in effect. I´ll especify in the future it if you like; consider the first thing Rial does in the morning is to invoke spiderwalk. Notice that spider climb hasn´t the drawback it had in 3.0[/sblock]



_OOC: You are correct.  I hadn't looked up the invocation description as I've never played or run a game with a warlock before.  From now on I'll assume that you cast it when you wake up._


----------



## Candide (Jun 13, 2005)

*Pak - Changeling Rogue1   using shortbow 1d6-1  x3*

Pak will try to get a good shot off on the wolf.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

Kerwin moves with efficient, practiced steps as he turns the whirling chains towards the large wolf. The chains spin deftly as they are brought down towards the scarred beast's hide. Groaning at the effort of changing the chains' direction, Kerwin says, "Fall damn you, someone help get Sniffer out of that thing's maw."  The warrior keeps his distance from the wolf, having seen first hand what those powerful jaws can do to a warforged’s armor plating.  He doesn’t even want to think about what they would do to exposed flesh.  The beast attempts to dodge out of the way, but there are now too many people to keep track of, and he eventually gets careless.  The spiked chain tears into his flank, and the wolf yelps in pain.  _OOC: Roll 17 + 3 = 21, hit! Dam 2d4 + 4 = 12_

Sniffer steps past Kellian and swings at his foe with his longsword, but is unable to make it connect.  _OOC: Roll 7 + 3 = 10, miss._

The wolf, enraged with pain snaps at the red-coated shifter, ignoring everyone else.  He seems to have a great dislike for axes, or shifters, you can’t tell which.  Luckily this is not Kellian’s first encounter with fighting animals and he easily sidesteps the wolf’s attack.  _OOC: Roll 4 + 5 = 9, miss_

Meldain dodges past his compatriots to outflank the creature, now on its last legs.  "Yeah!" Meldain shouts as he sees the wolf drop, and moves to get a good line of sight to the remaining wolf, and throws his dagger at it.  He barely ducks under the spiked chain and nearly is able to flank the monster before he lets his dagger fly.  It buries itself in the animal’s rear haunches, sticking it place.  Another yelp escapes from the wounded creature.  _OOC: Roll 19 + 3 -2(range) = 21 crit. threat, crit. roll 18 + 3 -2(range), CRIT! Damage roll 1d4 = 1 (x2) = 2._

“This ends here!” the shifter shouts as he brings his greataxe down on the neck of the creature, cutting deeply.  The wolf momentarily looks at Kellian with utter contempt, then its legs buckle beneath it.  _OOC: Roll 14 + 3 = 17, hit! Damage 1d12 + 3 = 7._

Gore and blood covers much of the floor and the walls around you now, but it seems that for the moment the danger has passed.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Seeing that Sniffer is still reeling from the attack of the wolf Fixit draws a deep breath and steps quickly towards his forged companion "This is becoming a chore my friend, have at the beast but be careful, I won't be able to do this many more times. Broken Torn, Repaired Anon" Fixit screams as he slaps his hand against the damaged veteran.
> [sblock]Repair Light Damage on Sniffer 1d8+1[/sblock]





"Thank you my friend.  Maybe I can find something to down here to help me stay alive...  So does anyone want a wolf pelt?"

OOC: +2 + (1d8+1) = xxx HPs


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: +2 + (1d8+1) = xxx HPs



_OOC: Sorry, Rick ... I'm not sure what this refers to _


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 13, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch tries charging at the remaining wolf, but finds to his disappointment too many others crowded around for him to get a clear path.  Before he gets within sword's reach, the last beast drops and the encounter is over.

"How disappointing," he laments.  He puts his sword away and looks about for anyone that needs any healing.

OOC: He will cast clw on anyone that has been hurt.


----------



## Someone (Jun 13, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

"Behold, that´s how the wall got that marks, and now we´ve added ours to them." says Rial from the ceiling. "But let´s see this from the satisfying side: now this place has a fun decoration, and there is not any working trap near here, or those wolves would have sprung them long ago."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Thank you my friend.  Maybe I can find something to down here to help me stay alive...  So does anyone want a wolf pelt?"



"We can only hope so, if we keep going like this I will need to regularly rest so I can refocus myself, or use my repair kit to aid you. No pelt for me thank you. So where to from here? That light looks worth investigating."  Fixit bounces from heel to heel, eager to go but, having learnt a valuable lesson in the recent encounter, not that eager that he wants to lead the way.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 13, 2005)

In the combined light of the torch and the illuminated sunrod you can see that the corridor continues for another few feet before branching into two alcoves going east and west, similar to the ones you are currently standing next to.  After that, the main corridor continues north into the darkness, although you can discern that it widens into what looks to be a larger room up ahead.

Far down the corridor, the flickering green pinpoint of light can still be seen.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 13, 2005)

"Think those wolves got out much?" Meldain asks as he retrieves his dagger, and looking for something to clean the dagger. He tries not to show it, but the fight shocked him. If these wolves could down a veteran like Sniffer, what could they do to him if they got ahold of him? "Yeah, we should look what that light is all about. Let's go!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 13, 2005)

"I am a little injured, but I will be fine." says Kerwyn whiping his chains on the pelt of the wolf next to him.  Once they are clean he stands and takes position at the head of the group, ready to move on.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

"Well Done everyone.  Let's go check out that light"  Zan returns back to wherever he was in the formation once everyone is done with the wolves.


----------



## Candide (Jun 13, 2005)

"Well, that was fun..."

Pak puts up his shortbow, and starts to make his way towards the green light, now that someone has pointed it out to him.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 13, 2005)

Sniffer collects the sunrods that have been left and any other debris.  He piles it all in a corner than goes and looks at the old sleeping bag.  He tries to determine if it is 6 years old or much older.....or even more recent.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch ambles over to Kerwyn and calls upon the divine forces of the universe to help heal his wound.  [clw 1d8+1]  "We can't have you wondering around like this.  The scent of your blood might attract more of those wolves.  Though we might use you as bait, as I haven't gotten to have any fun yet." 

He then pats the human on the back and wanders back to the alcove opposite the sleeping bag and and carefully checks if he can find anything of interest.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

_OOC: Mulch casts Cure Light Wounds and Kerwyn regains up to 8 hp.  On a side note, everyone should keep track of their own hit points, action points, and spells used.  Don't make me do everything! _ 

Sniffer makes his way over to the eastern alcove, wanting another look at the aged bedroll.  He picks it up, feeling the stiffness and fragility of the leather and how weathered the fabric is to determine how long it has lain exposed here.
Sniffer:[sblock]_OOC: Survival check.  You’re guessing that the bedroll has been here anywhere from 5 to 10 years._[/sblock]
Mulch makes his way into the opposite alcove from Sniffer and begins taking a look around, tapping the walls and stone floor, crouching down, and feeling the floor.  About four minutes later, he seems to be satisfied that he hasn’t found anything new.
Mulch:[sblock]_OOC: You “take 20” to search the two squares at the end of the alcove, but come up with nothing._[/sblock]

_OOC: I’m going to move the story ahead a bit here.  Let me know if I’m stepping on anybody’s toes.  Many actions can often be handled retroactively without upsetting the flow of the story too much._

Your group makes its way down the entryway of the Cairn a bit more carefully now.  You can still hear the almost-human sounds made by the hidden pipes in the walls, eerily whispering in hushed tones.  The geometric patterns on the walls continue as well, forming intricate patterns slightly more complex than the decorations you found behind you.

Forty feet after the first set of alcoves the hallway once again branches off to the east and west, forming two deeper dead-end side passages.  This time, however, they are not empty.

The western wall extends perhaps forty feet, ending at a small marble platform raised about six inches off the floor.  A strange, shattered arcane apparatus rests upon this platform, its curved ovular frame giving the appearance of a noble’s dressing mirror.  Only a third of this frame remains.  An unusual arcane glyph about the size of a man’s head has been delicately carved into the baseplate of the support platform.

Fifteen feet down the east passage, a huge pile of collapsed rubble blocks the alcove from top to bottom.  It looks like it would take weeks to tunnel through the densely packed debris.

At the far edge of your light sources’ brightness you can see that the main corridor heads north for another 30 ft. before opening up into a larger chamber.  In the far distance you can still the flickering green light to the north, looking a little less-far away.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Zan walks over to the broken frame  "I wonder what this was for" he says absentmindedly as he studies the glyph (Decipher Script +8).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan walks over to the broken frame  "I wonder what this was for" he says absentmindedly as he studies the glyph (Decipher Script +8).



Zan:[sblock]Taking a close look at the glyph at the base of the pedastal you decide that it is a personal seal of some sort.  You remember reading about glyphs like this in a book years ago, dealing with an ancient language called "Vaati".  From what you remember the glyph sounds out the proper name "Icosiol".[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

*Zan, Changling Wizard*

"It looks like this belonged to someone.  It's in an ancient language, I believe Vaati, but it it looks more like a proper name of some kind.  Icosiol I think."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch heads east into the blocked off alcove.  He pulls out his greatsword and pokes around in the rubble looking for any signs of danger or an idea of what might have caused the collapse, and how long ago it might have taken place.  He certainly doesn't want to get caught in another cave in.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

Zan:[sblock]_OOC: D'oh!  I forgot you had Knowledge (arcane) and Knowledge (history) as well.  You gain the following additional information._

From what you remember of your studies with Allustan, these symbols are reminiscent of arcane symbols representing elemental air.  This glyph represents the name of a fairly important, high-ranking individual.  You don't remember what culture used Vaati (and therefore can't date it) and don't know if Icosiol is anything more than just a name (i.e. if it means anything else).[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Mulch heads east into the blocked off alcove.  He pulls out his greatsword and pokes around in the rubble looking for any signs of danger or an idea of what might have caused the collapse, and how long ago it might have taken place.  He certainly doesn't want to get caught in another cave in.



Mulch:[sblock]After a short while of poking around you are pretty sure that this cave in is pretty darn stable.  Judging from the buildup of dirt and dust on it, in addition to the various nests made by small rodents and reptiles, you're guessing it's been this way for years, if not decades.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2005)

*Rial, Human Warlock.*

[ooc: forgot to mention that Rial picks the torch again]

The warlock approaches the thing on the platform with curiousity and examines it more closely without touching it. Are there the missing pieces around? (supposing it was an oval in the first place). Was it large enough to pass through? What it´s made of?


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Zan:[sblock]_OOC: D'oh!  I forgot you had Knowledge (arcane) and Knowledge (history) as well.  You gain the following additional information._
> 
> From what you remember of your studies with Allustan, these symbols are reminiscent of arcane symbols representing elemental air.  This glyph represents the name of a fairly important, high-ranking individual.  You don't remember what culture used Vaati (and therefore can't date it) and don't know if Icosiol is anything more than just a name (i.e. if it means anything else).[/sblock]



GM[sblock]It's a good think he doesn't think anyone else would care about that, and they'd definately be more impressed with what he knows than what he doesn't [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit quickly joins Rial and Zan in studying the strange artifact. "So no one recalls the girls name?"  he says as he strides over "Onatar's Hammer! Not remembering is going to annoy me. So, what do we have here gentlemen?" he bends at the waste and starts to carefully examine the device.

[sblock]Knowledge arcana and the planes (+4 each); long shot - artificer knowledge - see if that gives up any info DC15 +3 to the roll[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> GM[sblock]It's a good think he doesn't think anyone else would care about that, and they'd definately be more impressed with what he knows than what he doesn't [/sblock]



Zan:[sblock]Yeah, it's always a question for me of whether to put something like this in spoiler tags or not.  Doing so means you generally increase the sense of mystery for the party as a whole, but it does slow things down a bit, as you have to repeat everything.  But this way you get to decide what to say or not to say.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 14, 2005)

*Sniffer - warforge ranger*

Back stepping:  "The remains of the sleeping are from the time the little girl people have heard of went exploring here.  They are not some ancient explorer's messy garbage."

=======================================

Currently, Sniffer is watching and pulling guard duty as the others explore.  The item is treated with no more awe and wonderment than a piece of rubble is.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

The warlock approaches the thing on the platform with curiousity and examines it more closely without touching it.  Searching around the base of the arcane structure he discovers a few shards of an unidentifiable shiny black substance, different from the material that the base or the apparatus are made of.  You guess that if the artifact were completed, and the upper piece were a circle or oval it would be much taller and wider than a human.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Fixit quickly joins Rial and Zan in studying the strange artifact. "So no one recalls the girls name?"  he says as he strides over "Onatar's Hammer! Not remembering is going to annoy me. So, what do we have here gentlemen?" he bends at the waste and starts to carefully examine the device.
> 
> [sblock]Knowledge arcana and the planes (+4 each); long shot - artificer knowledge - see if that gives up any info DC15 +3 to the roll[/sblock]



Fixit:  Looking around the device you find a few shards of an unindentifiable shiny black substance that feels like stone, but is slightly cold to the touch.  Upon taking a closer look at the incomplete apparatus you notice numerous runes and glyphs carved into the slot on the inside of the frame, where the "mirror's" glass would have been held _(OOC: Search check)_.  Remembering your study of magical iconography these symbols seem to signify transportation _(OOC: Knowledge (arcana) check)_.  You study the entire structure for about a minute before deciding that it is probably not a functioning magical item, and therefore has no aura _(OOC: Artificer Knowledge check)_.


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2005)

Sniffer said:
			
		

> Back stepping: "The remains of the sleeping are from the time the little girl people have heard of went exploring here. They are not some ancient explorer's messy garbage."




"Good!" says Rial. "If she died here then maybe the tomb is still intact"

"Though I doubt it. The marks in the wall show otherwise, and this thing... I´d say it was either a mirror or some magical thing, both out of place in a tomb." The warlock picks up and pockets one of the shards. "What was this place?"

saying this, he returns to the main corridor, ready to continue.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 14, 2005)

Picking up the shard, Rial discovers that it is slightly cold to the touch and is made of a smooth black stone or stone-like substance, different from the materials used for the rest of the artifact.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2005)

Kerwyn thanks Mulch for the healing and at the comment about being bait, Kerwyn gives the dwarf a dirty look, even knowing he was joking the scarred man has little to no sense of humor.

While the others search the apparatus and the rubble, Kerwyn maintains a watchful stance just slightly up the corridor towards the limits of their light.  He offers to hold one of the sunrods for the moment, though in combat needs both hands and will thus give the sunrod back when they choose to move on.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 14, 2005)

Meldain looks at the... thing with curiosity. "Vaati? Does that mean that thing could be valuable? Whatever a Vaati may be...
Girl? Where?" at the mention of a girl, he looks around, only slowly realizing that the girl was the owner of those cloths. "Oh, I see... when was that?"

Meldain keeps his dagger in his hand, to be prepared if more wolves are coming this way.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 15, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch, satisfied that there is nothing of interest to be found in the rubble, and that there is no danger of another collapse, heads back into the main hallway and heads towards the green light and Pak.  Calling after the changeling, he says (not in a shout but not in a whisper) "Be careful not to get too far from the rest of us."  He will try to catch up to Pak and then proceed towards the green light together.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*



			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Fixit:  Looking around the device you find a few shards of an unindentifiable shiny black substance that feels like stone, but is slightly cold to the touch.  Upon taking a closer look at the incomplete apparatus you notice numerous runes and glyphs carved into the slot on the inside of the frame, where the "mirror's" glass would have been held _(OOC: Search check)_.  Remembering your study of magical iconography these symbols seem to signify transportation _(OOC: Knowledge (arcana) check)_.  You study the entire structure for about a minute before deciding that it is probably not a functioning magical item, and therefore has no aura _(OOC: Artificer Knowledge check)_.



Fixit straightens himself and turns to his companions, clearing his throat to draw attention to himself he slowly let's his friends no what he has discovered. Having nothing else to add regarding the device he contiunues "This machine, for that is what it once was, is of no use to us now, let us continue on our way before we draw the attention of any nasties in the area" before leaving Fixit leverages some of the black stone from its housing and pockets it for later, closer inspection.


			
				lotuseater said:
			
		

> "Be careful not to get too far from the rest of us."  He will try to catch up to Pak and then proceed towards the green light together.



Hearing Mulch proceed towards the light Fixit shakes his head and mumbles "Stone headed dwarf, wish he'd follow his own advice and wait for the rest of us" more loudly he says "Mulch, Pak, wait we're coming, don't move off alone"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

_OOC:  I’m pushing on once again.  Let me know if you’d like more time to “chat” and develop your character._

Having tasted the first mystery of the Whispering Cairn your group eagerly pushes on.  After only thirty feet the corridor opens into a large chamber with wings leading to the east and west.  Across the chamber to the north yawns a twenty-foot wide open arch draped from top to bottom in translucent cobwebs, obscuring your view of the area beyond.  An eerie green light flickers from beyond the webs, casting strange shadows about this room.  The place smells of animal spoor and wet fur.
To the west, three short stairs lead to a wide marble dais, but the far end of the wing is obscured by shadows.  Even from this distance, though, you can tell that the walls are decorated by a large fresco.
Huge slabs of cracked masonry and irregular piles of scattered debris choke the eastern wing, giving the appearance of complete collapse.  After scanning the rubble for a moment, however, you notice that there is a low, 10 foot wide hole in the rubble, leading to an enclosed area beyond.  A human would have to get on his hands and knees to maneuver through it.
The sibilant, almost human whispers present in the passage become a chorus in this chamber, eerily echoing off the walls.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 15, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

More to himself than anyone else, Mulch announces "This place really is fascinating."  He is intrigued by a number of things, including the fresco to the west and the strange light to the north.  But again, he finds the collapsed rubble irresistable to his dwarven psyche, and with greatsword in hand, he goes poking through the rubble, aiming to scoot his way through the opening.  He is paying careful attention for any sign of life or danger, but is also keeping an eye out for any valuables that might have been caught in the collapse.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

With the sudden attack from moments ago still fresh in mind Fixit hangs back from advancing too far into the room "We need to be like a machine" he says "Well oiled parts, each doing their bit to keep each other working and in tip-top condition, working together, well oiled" his tinny voice echoes strangely in the quiet room. He unhitches his crossbow from its restraining bolt, pulls a crossbow bolt from its quiver and loads the deadly bow, sighting along its length he starts to sweep the room with his vision, ready to let loose a bolt at anything that threatens his friends.

[sblock]not stepping in the room, loading crossbow, preparing action - if the party is attacked I'll let fly the bolt[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Moving closer to the hole in the rubble in the eastern wing of the room, Mulch Longbeard notices that the animal smell becomes much stronger here.

_OOC: Not quite sure if you were saying that you were actually heading through the hole.  From where you stand you can't see much of the area beyond the low entrance in the rubble._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 15, 2005)

OOC: Sniffer continues to hang back providing rear protection so nothing sneaks up on the party.  He is not concerned with exploring, nor even curious.  His programing was more like a shepard, find lost souls and protect them, but not hinder their forward motion.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock.*

"The wolves lived there" says Rial to the dwarf. "Are you entering, or will you allow me to pass? If they ate the girl, her bones should still be there"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 15, 2005)

With Sniffer and Fixit watching for trouble, Kerwyn heads over towards the corner opposite the rubble, "Meldain, Zan, lets have a look over here."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 15, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"Of course they did lad," Mulch responds to Rial.  "And I aim to go in and find out what's about.  I've always wanted a pet dog, but my parents wouldn't let me have one.  I'm hoping there'll be a pup in there I can raise at home.  Should make a good watch dog.  So follow me in and be ready for trouble."  As an afterthought, he adds, "And what in tarnation do you want with some old human bones?"

Mulch pushes over and through the rubble, sword in hand, expecting Rial to follow.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

Zan, finished examining the frame, wanders back with the party and follows along.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> "And what in tarnation do you want with some old human bones?"
> 
> Mulch pushes over and through the rubble, sword in hand, expecting Rial to follow.




"You never know when you´re needing a human bone" says Rial with a disturbing smile. "After you, master dwarf."


----------



## Candide (Jun 15, 2005)

With an impatient sigh, Pak goes back to the bulk of the group. "What's with this place? I mean really? Come on. Whispery voices, random frescos, Vaati language, dead girl bones..."  Pak says outloud to no one in particular.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 15, 2005)

"Maybe it's... a cairn?"

"What'ya see, Kerwyn?" Meldain goes over to him.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 15, 2005)

Kerwyn and Meldain make their way over to the western dais.  Walking the few stairs to the top, they can clearly see that a faded fresco has been painted opon the south, west, and north walls of this hallway.  From a vantage point at the center of the dais, the wall painting makes it look like you stand within a massive room with seven short hallways radiating outward from a central point.  A chain dangles from the ceiling at the end of each hallway, and each chain bears a gleaming colored lantern.  Clockwise, the colors are red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, and violet.  Though a bit faded, the fresco seems in remarkably good shape given the suspected age of the cairn.

Squatting down, Mulch crawls on his hands and knees through the opening in the rubble.  On the far side is what looks to be a lair of some kind, rank with the smell of wild animals.  Irregular piles of rubble litter the den, as do hundreds of bone fragments.  Once inside you can once again stand up.  The dwarf judges the area to be safe.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 16, 2005)

Mulch informs Rial that there is no danger inside the cave, and begins poking around the scattered bones and rubbish for any thing of value or interest.  He is of course dissapointed not to find any wolf pups.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Mulch and Rial dig around among the rubble and bone fragments.  Rial in particular seems to take to this task with fervant joy.  Most bones look to be of animal origins, although more than a few have the unmistakable look of being humanoid.  They takes a few minutes to completely check the lair (_OOC: "Take 20" on Search check_).

Mulch & Rial:[sblock]After a bit of poking and looking about in the northern half of the den you come across and old leather backpack buried under a pile of humanoid bones.  The bag contains an elaborate lantern of indigo glass panes (_see below_).







A thorough searching of the opposite side of the room turns up an intricately carved armband of unmistatable elven craftmanship, bearing a repeating leaf motif.
The third thing you discover which doesn't fit with the other rubble is what looks to be a marble index finger cracked off a statue.[/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 16, 2005)

"Oh ha ha. Don't make me slap you Meldain. Of course, Rosy Dawson did that the best when she found out certain things about you..."  Pak looks at Meldain knowingly. You had a handprint the size of Sharn on your face for atleast a week.


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2005)

(Supposedly Rial was crawling after Mulch, and searching too. does he find something?)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> (Supposedly Rial was crawling after Mulch, and searching too. does he find something?)



_OOC:Yes, I had forgotten. I've updated my previous post.  Feel free to look at the info in the spoiler block._


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2005)

[ooc: How many humanoid bones are there? Enough to make one skeleton, or several?]

Rial picks up a skull and holds it like a puppet. "Look, Mulch" says. "This place isn´t as bad as we thought in the first place. This guy is smiling!"

The warlock tosses the skull away, and helps the dwarf getting the things out of the wolves´ den. "Hey, look at what we found! We´re not rich yet, but maybe we could get something out of the people that entered here and died."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 16, 2005)

To Rial: "Your a morbid one.  But wouldn't it be funny if we put the bones together and made a skeleton.  That would get a scare out of the others."  The dwarf chuckles to himself at the thought, but decides it's too much trouble to dig through all the bones looking for a complete set.  

As to their booty, Mulch is especially enamored of the indigo glass lantarn, and he carefully packs it away in his backpack.  He has a thing for bright colors.  The elven armband and marble finger, after a careful perusal, he hands to Rial.  "These seem to be right up your alley."

Once his search is over, Mulch heads back out through the rubble tunnel and rejoins the others.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit sights down the length of his crossbow and slowly and cautiously walks into the room. He approaches the arch and pokes at the webs with the tip of his bolt, trying to brush enough away so he can get a clear view of what lies beyond "What is that light?" he mutters to himself.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> [ooc: How many humanoid bones are there? Enough to make one skeleton, or several?]



_OOC: Yes and no.  Probably enough to make a whole skeleton, but the bones are in terrible shape, having been gnawed on and cracked apart for years.  Very few whole bones remain._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Fixit walks closer to the webs that cover the only apparent exit to the room.  Their translucent nature blocks you from getting a good view of anything beyond them, although the flickering green light, now much closer, can still be clearly seen.  Stepping right up to it, the warforged can now see a short flight of stairs descending from the arch.  Dozens of tiny spiders dwell within the web, scurrying back and forth.

As Fixit pokes at the web with the tip of his crossbow the spiders scatter, racing to the far edges of their home.  He easily creates a small hole in the web even though the webbing is quite tacky and sticks like glue to his weapon.  Once the hole is big enough (about the size of his head) it provides a much better view of the room beyond.  Well, it would be better, but without a source of light right next to you, you can't see very far.

(_OOC: I know Rial has the torch, but who has the sunrod?)_


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"This looks interesting" Fixit calls to his friends, "There's stairs leading down. Sniffer can you bring the sunrod over here so I can see what lies through this hole?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*



			
				lotuseater said:
			
		

> "Your a morbid one"




"Why not? There are things worse than death. Worse than a slow and painful death. I know. I´ve seen them" says suddendly serious.

The disturbing smile returns to him as he moves to the fresco. 

[at the fresco]

"Look, Mulch" says. "Take out the lamp you found, I don´t remember if it´s like those painted here or not. What could it mean?"

If nothing else, he goes to the intersection, ready to continue down the stairs.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "This looks interesting" Fixit calls to his friends, "There's stairs leading down. Sniffer can you bring the sunrod over here so I can see what lies through this hole?"





Sniffer brings over a lit sunrod and hands it to Fixit.  He stands outside the doorway and reaches across the spiderweb drapped entrance with his left hand.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 16, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> "Oh ha ha. Don't make me slap you Meldain. Of course, Rosy Dawson did that the best when she found out certain things about you..."  Pak looks at Meldain knowingly. You had a handprint the size of Sharn on your face for atleast a week.



Meldain shoots Pak a look that says _And I know quite well how she found out_, before turning his attention back to the fresco. "I like the deco. I know a few people who'd... appreciate having such a painting in their rooms." The way he says it suggests that these people would *not *appreciate it. "Too bad I'm no artist, really. But I can learn that."

As Fixit mentions the stairs, Meldain moves close enough to hear any interesting tidbits. "At least we can be sure that these stairs haven't been used in a long while." He smiles at the thought that the stairs may lead to actual riches.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Sniffer brings over a lit sunrod and hands it to Fixit.  He stands outside the doorway and reaches across the spiderweb drapped entrance with his left hand.



The other warforged sticks his hand through the webs covering the archway, creating another hole.  It looks like he could pull down the webs fairly easily with his hand or any long object.  You'd want to do it, otherwise the sticky webs (and the spiders who were still hanging around) would completely cover you.  The spiders themselves seem to be small and harmless, and quite eager to get away from anything trying to destroy their home.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2005)

After Sniffer brings the sunrod over to the archway and Sniffer clears some more of the webs away, the space beyond becomes much more visible to those standing next to it.  The wide stairway descends into an immense, domed chamber.  The edges of the chamber are shrouded in shadow, but at the other limit of your light you can see a long dais in the middle of the chamber, which holds what appears to be a large chest or sarcophagus of some kind.  It's hard to tell the details in the poor light.


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2005)

ooc: Can we see the source of the green light?

"I wonder why the wolves didn´t enter here" says Rial. "Maybe they did feel something here we can´t. Someone should check."

ooc: otherwise, I think we´re descending in the usual marching order.


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2005)

Zan takes a little time to try to place the Fresco in time and perhaps if he can the event.  Zan shifts slightly to immitate the voice of one of the elderly artists in the town, Mrs Painter.  "Well Meldain, you have to learn to appreaciate the art for what it is.  See the sweeping brush strokes, and the painstaking detail put into painting it so high.  You know, if you don't learn to appreciate art, you're life's going to be very dull."   Zan shifts back to his natural form and voice, still examining the fresco as if nothing happened.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 17, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> ooc: Can we see the source of the green light?
> 
> "I wonder why the wolves didn´t enter here" says Rial. "Maybe they did feel something here we can´t. Someone should check."
> 
> ooc: otherwise, I think we´re descending in the usual marching order.




Sniffer says, "I doubt the wolves had a reason to enter.  They can not eat gold."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 17, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

By the time Mulch and Rial crawl back out from the wolves' den, the others have spread out and are investigating other portions of the room.  The dwarf spots the two warforged poking holes into the network of spiderwebs covering the doorway, and he decides to join them.  When Rial calls over and asks about the lantern, Mulch has become so absorbed with trying to discern what's beyond, the request goes unheeded.

"Let's find out what's on the other side," he says to the warforged, and he begins using his sword to make another hole big enough for him to pass through.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan takes a little time to try to place the Fresco in time and perhaps if he can the event.



You study the painting, but can't place it in any particular time period.  In fact, you have never quite seen anything like it.  Judging from how the paint was applied, it seems to have been created with a small brush.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> ooc: Can we see the source of the green light?



OOC: Yes, the green light seems to be coming from the far side of the room, suspended in the air.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

You clear the rest webs and proceed down the 20' long flight of stairs into the large chamber beyond.  Once you are on the edge of the room, you can see that seven short tunnels branch from the room in all directions, extending some thirty feet before ending in rounded walls.  At the terminus of each passage, a thick chain dangles from an unseen high ceiling.  Five of the chains bear colorful lanterns, but two hold nothing at all.  Opposite the entry stairs, a bright green lantern containing what looks like a torch casts a weird, murky light about the room.  Countless chips of glass and shiny mental inset into the chamber's domed ceiling relfect this light, giving the impression of starlight and falling snow.  The dome starts about ten feet off the ground and reaches an apex about thirty feet over the center of the room.

Below the dome's peak, in the center of the room, a long dais holds what appears to be a marble sarcophagus.  A milky white bas-relief figure, perhaps of a human, rests passively upon the sarcophagus lid.  Ulinke the rest of the tomb, this room is completely silent.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 17, 2005)

"Don't you think it's strange that this room is still lit after all this time.  We should proceed cautiously."

Mulch then goes straight to the sarcophagus, leans his sword against it within easy reach, and examines the relief on top, hoping to discover if it is of the same marble as the finger he found in the wolves' den.  If anyone else joins him, he will suggest that they try prying open the lid to see what might be inside.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

Mulch moves over to the sarcophagus and begins examining it.  The lid bears a white stone relief of a tall figure cloaked in a simple garment of flowing cloth.  It's difficult to say why, exactly, but the outfit conjures thoughts of ancient times.  The figure itself is about 7 feet tall, is completely hairless, and is of indeterminate sex.  Its arms and hands rest at its side.  The left hand curls upon itself in a fist, but the right is placed palm up, with the thumb turned in and all but the index finger held parallel to the arm.  The index finger has been broken off.
The figure wears a scarab-like amulet around its neck, inscribed with a symbol similar to the one you found on the broken artifact in the hallway.
The sarcophagus rests upon a small raised platform carved in the shape of a stylistic arrow, with the tip aligned with the head of the relief figure upon the lid and a short "shaft" extending from the foot of the sarcophagus.  The "arrow's tip" is pointing directly west.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2005)

Webs still hanging from the end of his cross bow bolt Fixit walks quickly over to Mulch, his caution forgotten in the excitement of this new find "What do we seem to have here Mulch?" the Warforged asks. "No, No" he says to the dwarfs suggestion that he open the casket "I'm not the person for that but let me see if it is trapped or magical" Fixit runs his eyes over the sarcophagas searching for any sign of traps.

[sblock]Fixit does a search for magical and mundane traps and if he finds nothing he will spend a minute running his hands over the casket to see if the sarcophagas is magical (Artificer Knowledge)[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2005)

"This is not a sarcophagus. This doesn´t end here, I feel it." says Rial in a confident voice, and as soon Fixit finishes tries to check if the finger fits with the rest of the marble figure.

ooc: [sblock]I suppose the lanterns hanging from the chains similar to the one we found earlier, or the ones in the fresco[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

Fixit walks around the dais, taking a few minutes to carefully search the sarcophagus for traps _(OOC: "Take 20" on Search check)_ but can't find anything.  He then focuses on trying to discern any magical auras, but comes up empty again _(OOC: Artificer Knowledge check)_.

After Fixit completes his searches, Rial pulls out the marble finger he found in the wolves' den to see if it fits on the bas relief in front of you.  It is a perfect fit.

Rial:[sblock]Yes, the lanterns seem to be the same as the one you found, but you won't be able to say for sure until you have a chance to compare the lanterns closely.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 17, 2005)

Meldain takes some time to search the ends on the tunnels, and the sarcophagus. Seeing Rial fitting the marble finger at the sarcophagus, he asks "Where did you get that finger? In the wolf hole? Why would the finger be there, when the web clearly shows this room was untouched a long time...?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

"Yes. I guess what happened; the girl found the tomb and slept on the mat we found earlier. Then moved down there and got one lamp -the one Mulch has in his backpack- and the marble finger, but before leaving was killed by the wolves; I think it was her bones hat we found there."

"Now, it´s time to move this thing. I´m almost sure it turns in place."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Meldain takes some time to search the ends on the tunnels



_OOC: Are you searching the ends of ALL of the tunnels, or just a few?  If all, then which are you starting with, and in which direction are you working?_


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Zan will begin to examine the sarcophagus.  "I wonder if this is Icosiol?" he asks, almost rhetoricly.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 18, 2005)

Zan examines the glyph that is engraved in the bas relief's scarab necklace.  It's different from the one the group had discovered earlier in the hallway.  Studying the iconography closely, and trying to dig up the little he remembers about the written form of Vaati (_OOC: And making a pretty decent Decipher Script roll_), he decides that the glyph is also a personal seal and should be pronouced Zosiel.  Sadly, he doesn't know what it means.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Zan examines the broken finger, looking to see if there is perhaps a stray finger around, or if it looks like something light attach there.  "You know, I believe his name was actualy pronounced Zosiel, wish I knew what it ment."


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 18, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch turns to Zan.  "Let's see if we can open up this stone coffin.  I'm sure there will be some kind of treasure inside.  Pak, why don't you help us as well." The dwarf starts looking about for a good hand grip with which he can get maximum leverage.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 18, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Are you searching the ends of ALL of the tunnels, or just a few? If all, then which are you starting with, and in which direction are you working?_



(Starting with the one with the green lantern, working clockwise for three tunnels or so. If he finds nothing by then, he decided none of the other tunnels are interesting either.)


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Mulch turns to Zan.  "Let's see if we can open up this stone coffin.  I'm sure there will be some kind of treasure inside.  Pak, why don't you help us as well." The dwarf starts looking about for a good hand grip with which he can get maximum leverage.



"Careful.  Before you destroy this, let's see if there is some other way to open it.  Anyone good with stonework want to check for release levers or something?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Careful.  Before you destroy this, let's see if there is some other way to open it.  Has anyone seen a stone finger around here?"



_OOC: Check out Post #133._


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Check out Post #133._



OOC: Corected


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 19, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Mulch turns to Zan.  "Let's see if we can open up this stone coffin.  I'm sure there will be some kind of treasure inside.  Pak, why don't you help us as well." The dwarf starts looking about for a good hand grip with which he can get maximum leverage.



Pak looks around for handholds, or any other place to gain leverage but does not discover any.  It looks as if the best way to remove the lid would be with a crowbar, or simply to try and push the lid off.  There are no hinges, and the bas-relief lid simply sits on top seemingly held on by shear weight.


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2005)

"While you´re at it" says Rial "See if you can turn the whole thing around"

[edit: I mean, change the place the sarcophagus it pointing at, not turning over it]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 19, 2005)

"Seems there is nothing interesting in those tunnels. What about that sarcophagus?"


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 19, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch finds that there is no easy handhold to get a grip on the sarcophagus lid, and decides to try a new tactic.  First, at Rial's suggestion, he gives a push to see if the whole coffin might slide over.  Should it prove unmovable in that manner, he will slip off his backpack and pull out a miner's pick.  "Perhaps this will prove useful."  He will then try to pry off the lid.

He will recruit everyone gathered around the sarcophagus to lend a hand with the pushing in both cases.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

Zan says "Maybe it's best if I just stay out of the way and let the rest of you push."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (Starting with the one with the green lantern, working clockwise for three tunnels or so. If he finds nothing by then, he decided none of the other tunnels are interesting either.)



_OOC: Sorry, I've been busy this weekend, so I hadn't responded to this post.  There actually are interesting things in each of the side tunnels.  I'll start with the green one (the one directly in front of you as you walked into the chamber, in the "12" position), and will then describle the first three clockwise from that one._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Mulch finds that there is no easy handhold to get a grip on the sarcophagus lid, and decides to try a new tactic.  First, at Rial's suggestion, he gives a push to see if the whole coffin might slide over.



Mulch sheathes his greatsword so that he can get a good grip on the coffin and attempt to push the entire thing.  He first tries pushing it counterclockwise but to no avail.  Thinking that there are always two ways to skin a clawfoot, he attempts to push it in a clockwise direction.  This time with quite a bit of effort on his part, the entire sarcophagus and the arrow-shaped platform it sits on move.  Once he gets it started it is fairly easy to move, swiviling on an unseen pivot point.  It finally comes to rest with the "arrow" pointing at the next tunnel.

After it stops a deep, bass rumbling can be heard and felt from underneath the entire chamber, especially coming from the direction of the tunnel now indicated by the arrow platform.  A few moments later a narrow column rises eight feet into the air at the end of the corridor, seemingly made of metal.  Seconds after it comes to a rest, two thin doors slide into the sides fo the cylinder, revealing a small empty chamber.

_(OOC: Note that this cylinder is at the end of the corridor in the "10:30" position on the map.  I'll let y'all deal with this if you like before moving on to opening the sarcophagus.)_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (Starting with the one with the green lantern, working clockwise for three tunnels or so. If he finds nothing by then, he decided none of the other tunnels are interesting either.)



Walking to the end of the green-lit corridor you can see that a lantern hangs on a long chain here, 10 feet off the ground.  It seems that an everburning torch has been placed in it, and it is this torch that you have been seeing just after you entered the Cairn.  The lantern itself is quite well-made and beautifully detailed.

_(OOC: Picture below is of the indigo colored lamp, but otherwise it is the same.)_







After a bit of searching the end of the corridor you uncover a 5-foot-diameter circle carved into the floor, directly below the hanging lantern.

_(OOC: Meldain, what light source are you holding?)_


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Zan, curious of these newly opened doors, will cast light on the top of his staff (Should last 10 minutes) and walk over to examine the exposed room (He will not step into it, but peer into it from the doorway)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Seeing Zan move towards the newly exposed doors, Fixit steps away from the sarcophagous, wiping the webs from the bolt tip he raises the crossbow to eye level, sighting down it's length and preparing to provide Zan with cover fire if he should need it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

Zan and Fixit move down the corridor to the tiny new exposed chamber.  It seems to be made entirely out of metal and is only big enough to fit one man-sized person.  The cylindrical chamber seems to be entirely smooth on both the outside and inside.  A yellow lantern, which matches the one found in the wolves' den and the one found at the end of the other explored corridor hangs here, exactly above the small chamber.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 20, 2005)

Mulch steps over to the chamber as well and gives it a once over.  "It looks to me like this is some sort of transport device to take us lower into the cairn.  How interesting.  Who wants to go first?"  The dwarf looks around for volunteers, but the smile on his face shows that he would be most eager to give it a try himself.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Looking at Mulch the warforged asks "Do you think the casket will move any further? I'm wondering if each of these corridors has a devcie within it? Maybe you should try giving the casket another push, rotate it a little further and line it up with one of the other corridors?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

"I knew it!" says Rial. "Puzzles and weird mechanisms, the ones that built this were quite twisted. I like them. Yes, let´s move the sarcophagus once more, but first, Mulch, let me hang there the lantern we found." says pointing at he empty chain.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

"Not twisted, ingenious, this is the work of master craftsmen"  Fixit says, awed at the work that must have gone into setting up the intricate system


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 20, 2005)

Sniffer, just ignores the party as 'puzzles' are not programed into his warforged mind.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "I knew it!" says Rial. "Puzzles and weird mechanisms, the ones that built this were quite twisted. I like them. Yes, let´s move the sarcophagus once more, but first, Mulch, let me hang there the lantern we found." says pointing at he empty chain.



_(OOC: Which chain will you hang it on?  There are two chains without a lantern, the one directly clockwise from the entrance, the other two counterclockwise from the entrance.)_


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 20, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Walking to the end of the green-lit corridor you can see that a lantern hangs on a long chain here, 10 feet off the ground. It seems that an everburning torch has been placed in it, and it is this torch that you have been seeing just after you entered the Cairn. The lantern itself is quite well-made and beautifully detailed.
> 
> _(OOC: Picture below is of the indigo colored lamp, but otherwise it is the same.)_
> 
> ...




(I'm using my lamp. I figure I've had the time to light it some time after the wolf attack.)
"That sort of lamp would look nice in my rooms." Meldain says as he examines the tunnel. He then turns his attention to the circle. Is it a simple circle? Is it decorated? Is it really only carved into the ground, or could it be a sort of mechanism?

If it is decorated, Meldain will call over Zan. If it appears to be a mechanism, Pak. Otherwise, he'll just step in.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 20, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"Aren't I the popular one today.  Well, I'm done pushing for you all.  I don't think the sarcophagus is going any further anyways.  And I'm holding onto that lantern.  I likes the colors.  There's enough for everyone, so get your own."

The dwarf then gets distracted as he notices Meldain in the green lit corridor looking at the floor.  "Hey Medain, what did you find?"  He walks over and will examine the floor with him.

OOC: Did i mention that Mulch has a very short attention span?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Meldain says as he examines the tunnel. He then turns his attention to the circle. Is it a simple circle? Is it decorated? Is it really only carved into the ground, or could it be a sort of mechanism?
> 
> If it is decorated, Meldain will call over Zan. If it appears to be a mechanism, Pak. Otherwise, he'll just step in.



It is a circle carved in the stone floor, but it could also be part of a mechanism (as it seems to be in the other corridor).


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 20, 2005)

"Hey, Mulch. There's carved circle here. Might be part of a mechanism, so don't step in it. Pak, could you come over for a moment? And just what was this rumbling? Was that you?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _(OOC: Which chain will you hang it on?  There are two chains without a lantern, the one directly clockwise from the entrance, the other two counterclockwise from the entrance.)_




The one that holds the lamp of the same color in the fresco.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

While guarding everyone from a central position, Kerwyn tries to get this puzzle all straight in his head. First they found an Indigo lantern out in the rubble.  Across from that they found a painting of a room with lanterns lit like the colours of the rainbow from all directions. Heading down the stairs they found the room with the lanterns and the sarcophagus.  The green lantern was lit, there were two lanterns missing. 

"What other colour is missing?" Kerwyn asks as he runs through things in his head.

Continuing along that line, "Meldain, how is that green lantern lit?  I think we may need to light the other ones, though one is missing."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 20, 2005)

"I think it's some kind of magic torch."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> The one that holds the lamp of the same color in the fresco.



_OOC: That would be the one two corridors counterclockwise from the entrance._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thinking back to the fresco, Kerwyn says, "The indigo one should go over there." pointing to the corridor between the green lantern and the purple lantern.


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2005)

Rial puts the indigo lamp where Kerwyn says.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 20, 2005)

_OOC: As far as I can read from the posts, Mulch seems to have the lantern._


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Mulch, let me hang there the lantern we found." says pointing at he empty chain.




_ooc: Then I´ll hang it unless Mulch decides to keep it. If not, I´ll take if from his backpack, walk to the end of the corridor, and hang it, using spiderwalk if needed. In that case, I´ll put the lantern in my backpack, climb, get the lantern out and hang it._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "What other colour is missing?" Kerwyn asks as he runs through things in his head.



Taking a quick look at the ends of the all the corridors leading from the large chamber Kerwyn sees that a red lantern must be missing from the hook directly clockwise from the entrance.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

*Zan, Changling Wizard*

Zan will go over to look at the strange circular pattern on the floor.

OOC: Did we ever find out if the sarcophagus could be turned further?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan will go over to look at the strange circular pattern on the floor.
> 
> OOC: Did we ever find out if the sarcophagus could be turned further?



_OOC: Um, which one?  There's the circle which turned into the little cylindrical room in the "yellow" corridor, and then there are the circles in the "green" and "indigo" corridors.  All are basically the same as far as Kerwyn could tell, and seem to be repeated in all the corridors.

On the question of the sarcophagus, Mulch moved it "one space" clockwise.  He didn't check to see if it could be moved further as it stopped naturally in that direction._


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Zan will compair all the circles, looking to see if they have any diagram significance.  Then, he will say "Mulch, try to turn the sarcophagus again.  Let's see if any other doors open up and we can find the missing lamp."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

Sniffer goes to help Mulch move the sarcophagus.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

Mulch will examine the stone circle closely, looking to see if it's any kind of mechanism.  If he doesn't find anything, he will push down on it firmly, as well as try twisting and turning it.


OOC:  I get the sense people aren't reading my posts.  Mulch has the lamp in his backpack, and insists on keeping it.  People are going to have to reason with him to get him to pull it back out again.  And he doesn't want to keep pushing the coffin.  Mulch is a person who has a hard time sticking to something, except for a couple of things that can hold his attention for a long time.  So first he was interested in the sarcophagus, then the chamber that popped up, and now the circles on the floor.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

Seeing that the dwarf isn't about to do as he suggested, and that Sniffer is making his way over to the casket, Fixit moves to the sarcophagus and puts his shoulder to it attempting to push it in the same direction that the recalcitrant dwarf had initially pushed.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Sniffer puts his back into moving the sarcophagus and with some effort _(OOC: Strength check)_ is able to get it moving again.  As soon as it begin to move in a clockwise direction, the rumbling can again be heard and felt throughout the chamber.  The doors of the cylindrical room at the end of the "yellow" corridor snap shut and the entire thing sinks into the ground with the sound of metal grinding against stone.  At the same time an even louder creaking of stone against stone can be heard coming from underneath the "green" corridor, the one in which Mulch, Zan, and Meldain are examing the carved circle.  The three of them feel the ground rumbling particularly strong beneath them.

Unlike in the other corridor, a cylinder does not emerge from the carved circle and the rumbling does not stop, continuing and seeming to grow stronger.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Zan will quickly move out of the corridor.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan will quickly move out of the corridor.



_OOC: You posted that quickly! _


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: You posted that quickly! _



OOC: I'm lurking


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit picks up his crossbow and stands behind the casket, sighting along the crossbow he quickly scans the room for signs of trouble, ready to let a bolt fly at the first sign of attack.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 21, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

At the first sound of the rumbling earth, Mulch darts out of the corridor and into the main chamber.  When he realizes that Fixit has turned the sarcophagus another notch, he shakes his head in surprise.  "Well I'll be a pigeon-toed sword swallower of Sharn.  That coffin would turn even further."  As the ground continues to rumble unabated, he starts to get a little worried, and he tries to identify the source of the rumbling, if that's possible.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

*Sniffer warforged Ranger*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Fixit picks up his crossbow and stands behind the casket, sighting along the crossbow he quickly scans the room for signs of trouble, ready to let a bolt fly at the first sign of attack.





Sniffer joins Fixit and nocks an arrow ready to shoot.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

*Fixit warforged artificer*

"Hmmm, that doesn't sound good, maybe we should ummm try and halt, decease, stop it"  Fixit ponders as the pressue of his first adventure starts to tell "Sniffer" the warforged yells, "Maybe you should try and push the damn thing back, this doesn't sound good"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

Sniffer nods in acknowledgement at Fixit than putting away the bow, he goes to push the thing back.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

As the rumbling underneath the "green" corridor grows stronger, Sniffer tries to push the sarcophagus platform back.  Try as he might, however, it will not budge when he tries to move it back counterclockwise.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

"Fixit, this sarcophagus only moves one way.  Should I keep moving it the way it allows me to?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2005)

"Yes, turn it!  Before this place collapses." says Kerwyn as the rumbling gets louder.  He runs over to join Sniffer in pushing the sarcophagus clockwise.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Zan calls to Meldain "Get out of there!  I think it's waiting till no one's in the chamber!"


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2005)

Rial first stands still, worried about the rumbling, then runs to the corridor with the spider webs and the stairs. _If this collapses, I don´t want to be here"_ thinks, remembering the rubble they found earlier.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 21, 2005)

"What the... Mulch, what did you eat so that everything... What?" As he realizes that the rumbling has a different source, Meldain literally dashes out of the tunnel.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 21, 2005)

Sniffer and Kerwyn together strain against the weight of the sarcophagus and pedestal as they attempt to continue pushing it clockwise.  After an abortive attempt _(OOC: Failed Strength check with Kerwyn aiding)_ the arrow platform begins to move and finally stops when it reaches the "blue" corridor.  Just as it arrives in this position, however, there is a cacophonous creaking and crashing from the "green" corridor and a huge cloud of dust and pulverized stone comes billowing out, covering anyone still near it.  _(OOC: All of you have moved away.)_  Those close enough can see that the entire end of the "green" corridor has completely collapsed, leaving a dark hole in the floor, at least 10 ft. wide.  After the ringing in your ears subsides, you can hear a soft skittering sound which seems to be growing louder coming from this corridor.

_OOC:  On a completely seperate note I wanted to let all of you know that only the "green", "yellow", and "indigo" corridors have fully been explored, as far as I can tell.  Let me know if this is incorrect._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2005)

"Guess we were too slow eh Sniffer.  What the heck is that?" Kerwyn asks as the sound of skittering builds.


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2005)

"Uh, oh" says Rial. He throws the torch to better illuminate the scene and skitters himself to the walls/ceiling of the corridor.

ooc: [sblock]if we´re moving into round-by-round action, first throw the torch to the edge of the cloud of dust, then (hopefully) move out of harm as high as he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Zan draws and loads his crossbow, not liking the sounds of the skittering.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 22, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Guess we were too slow eh Sniffer.  What the heck is that?" Kerwyn asks as the sound of skittering builds.




"Aye.  Now what was that noise?"
Sniffer follows Zan's lead and draws his bow.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit draws a bead on the freshly ruptured corridor, waiting to fire on anything that makes a threatening move towards anyone in the group.


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 22, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"I told you guys not to keep pushing that coffin," he complains aloud for all to hear.

After the collapse of the green corridor, he moves closer to examine the remains, when he hears the skittering sound, prompting him to draw his greatsword.  "It sounds like something's moving in there."  He then readies a spell, enlarge person, and should anything come skittering out, he will immediately cast it upon himself.  He positions himself just to the right side of the entrance, so as to give everyone who has readied a ranged weapon a direct line of fire.

OOC:  I forgot to state which spell I replaced when I cast the clw spell.  I'll say that it was obscuring mist.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 22, 2005)

_OOC: I don't have the time to post the first full round this morning, but I thought I'd put the map up, and everyone who hasn't yet, could let me know exactly where you want to place yourself before all hell breaks loose.  Figure you have two rounds to get wherever you want.  Each square is 5 ft.  The sarcophagus is in slightly the wrong position (it should be pointing at the "blue" room.  The collapsed room is the one in the "12 o'clock" position._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 22, 2005)

Sniffer is next to the sarcophagus as he just stayed in postion to draw his bow.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Zan retreated back to the Sarcophagus


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2005)

Kerwyn stands next to Sniffer and will have his chains out to guard the archer and mage.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 22, 2005)

Meldain stands a few feet (10 or so) from the collapsed tunnel, trembling at having been so closed from being crushed. _Maybe Mulch wasn't so wrong at the entrance..._ As a kind of payback, he says, voice trembling "No more beans for you, Mulch..." Hearing the skittering noises, Meldain draws a dagger, and takes another step back from the tunnel, towards the sarcophagus (about 15 feet away from the tunnel).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

Fixit crouches behind the casket, using its bulk as cover, he pulls 3 bolts from his quiver and places them atop the casket for an easier reload. He quickly scans the room making sure that there aren't any other surprises before again taking aim down the freshly rubble filled corridor, prepared to let fly a bolt at any threats.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 23, 2005)

*Sniffer warforged ranger*

Sniffer notices Fixit's actions than when he sees he is leaving the bolts there he says, "Uhm fixit that is not a good idea they can fall off.  Why don't you kneel on one knee.  Have two bolts by you knee on the floor and one in your hand."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

*Fixit Warford Artificer*

Having presumed that the bolts would not roll off the flat edge of the casket Fixit nods at Sniffer, acknowledging the veterans experience he does as instructed.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

*Sniffer warforged ranger*

Seeing Fixit's puzzled brow, Sniffer continues, "The bolts will not roll off, but if you dodge, you may forget them.  On your knees they stay in a place relative to your center.  Also a missed arror shot at you or a leaping wolf may kick the bolts off the surface."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

*Death from Below: Readied actions*

The skittering noise gets louder and louder, until it is drowns out anything quieter than a shout.  As the sickening noise reaches its climax a huge swarm of small, black beetles comes pouring out the hole in the corridor.  These tiny insects seem to leave a trail of dark-yellow slime wherever they go and are about the 3 inches in length.

_Everyone rolls initiative:
Kellian: 22
Zan: 22
Kerwyn: 21
Rial: 18
Meldain: 17
Fixit: 15
Mulch: 9 15
Beetles: 9
Pak: 7
Sniffer: 4

As everyone has been "readying" an action, I'm going to declare that everyone can do what they've stated they do (or state something new if you like now that you know what you are facing) with the beetles just having emerged from the hole.  Note that as this is a "readied" action you can only take ONE move or standard action.  Once we resolved these actions, the first official round will begin and we will proceed in the order listed above.  The beetles will not get a readied action.

The beetles are represented by the big circle on the northern edge of the map._


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: I'd like to use my once per day luck domain reroll on that less than optimal initiative roll.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> OOC: I'd like to use my once per day luck domain reroll on that less than optimal initiative roll.



_OOC: OK, I've edited the previous post to reflect this._


----------



## lotuseater (Jun 30, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"Ughh, I hate insects."

Deciding that enlarging himself is not the best strategy against a bunch of small beetles, Mulch forgets about the spell, and instead reaches into his pack for his vial of Alchemist's fire.  He will then hurl it at one of the beetle's in the center of the mass, trying to hit as many as possible.


----------



## Candide (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: I seem to be so lethargic in game with initiative.    oh well. Again sorry for the delay in my postings. Life has been a bit rough lately.

"Bugs, why did it have to be bugs. Stupid crawly things. Come out where I can see ya, you little bastard!"  Pak yells, echoing off the cold tomb walls. He becomes increasingly aggitated. He readies his shortsword.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

"I can play at this game."  Zan says as he beings to chant arcane phrases*.

[sblock]Zan begins to cast Summon Monster 1 (Full round spell, so should take effect on my first action, get an immediate attack, and then get an attack next round before disapearing), summoning a 

Celestial Giant Fire Beetle
Small Vermin
Hit Dice:	1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative:	+0
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	16 (+1 size, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/–4
Attack:	Bite +1 melee (2d4)
Full Attack:	Bite +1 melee (2d4)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities:	Str 10, Dex 11, Con 11, Int —, Wis 10, Cha 7
Skills:	—
Feats:	—
—Darkvision out to 60 feet.
—Spell resistance equal to HD + 5 (6).
Resistance: 5 Acid, 5 Cold, 5 Electricity

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.
[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rial starts firing black flames from the ceiling while at the same time move on the ceiling to avoid the beetles.

[sblock]readied action would be to shoot eldritch blasts, hoping it works. Regular rounds would be using the move action to keep myself away from the beetles and continue shooting.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 30, 2005)

Realising that his bow will be useless aginst this enemy Fixit falls back 20' all the time scanning the room for anything that he might be able to use to flatten a number of the bugs.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

"Well, sh**"

Meldain throws the dagger at the bugs. If that seems effective, he'll continue to move away and throw daggers. If not, he ponders if throwing his lamp at them might be a better option.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

*Sniffer Ranger*

Pondering* what to do about this, Sniffer hops up on the coffin and watches.  He keeps his bow out as the bottom has a broom on the bottom.  He is ready to step or sweep the tiny black things.




*OOC: seeing how I am last.  
Also, I will not be on line this weekend starting tonight.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2005)

"Damn bugs, I hate bugs."  says Kerwyn to no one in particular.  He jumps up on top of the sarcophagus careful not to knock any of the 'forges' bolts off.  He then digs into his pack for his alchemist's fire getting ready to chuck it into the mass.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> OOC: I seem to be so lethargic in game with initiative.    oh well. Again sorry for the delay in my postings. Life has been a bit rough lately.
> 
> "Bugs, why did it have to be bugs. Stupid crawly things. Come out where I can see ya, you little bastard!"  Pak yells, echoing off the cold tomb walls. He becomes increasingly aggitated. He readies his shortsword.



_OOC: Since you're not doing anything, if you like you could delay your action this round, and put yourself at the top of the initiative queue for the next round.  That would solve the initiative issue._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

*Readied actions*

As the swarm of scuttling insects flows out of the hole in the now-ruined corridor everyone jumps into action.

Kellian the Shifter sticks close to Sniffer, his great axe in hand, his long hair raised in alarm, “Nothing is going to happen to you this time, mate.  I’ll make sure not one of these beasties touches ye.”

“I can play at this game." Zan says as he beings to chant arcane phrases.

"Damn bugs, I hate bugs." says Kerwyn to no one in particular. He jumps up on top of the sarcophagus careful not to knock any of the 'forges' bolts off.

Rial, from his position near the ceiling of the demolished corridor fires an eldritch blast at the advancing beetles.  Black flames form around his outstretched hands and quickly lash out like a living thing against the insects below him.  The flames hit the swarm, instantly draining the life force out of a few of the tiny creatures, reducing them to lifeless husks.  Unfortunately, it is not enough to damage the swarm as a whole.  (_OOC: Eldritch blast touch attack 16 + 2 = 18, hit!; swarm type is immune to single target spells, no damage_)  The  beetle swarm, being made up of thousands of insects, is unaffected and continues surging forward.

"Well, sh**,” Meldain mutters as he throws the dagger at the swarm.  Even though it strikes the mass of beetles, and crushes one or two, there are simply too many of them for this to make any impact.  (_OOC: Weapon ineffective._)

Realising that his bow will be useless against this enemy Fixit falls back 20' all the time scanning the room for anything that he might be able to use to flatten a number of the bugs.  Nothing, other than his fellow adventuring companions, seems to immediately jump out at him as being useful for this purpose.  This chamber is devoid of any furnishings.

"Ughh, I hate insects."  Deciding that enlarging himself is not the best strategy against a bunch of small beetles, Mulch forgets about the spell, and instead reaches into his pack for his vial of Alchemist's fire.

“Bugs, why did it have to be bugs. Stupid crawly things. Come out where I can see ya, you little bastard!" Pak yells, echoing off the cold tomb walls. He becomes increasingly agitated. He readies his shortsword.  (_OOC: Pak delays his action and changes his initiative order_)

Pondering what to do about this, Sniffer hops up on the coffin and watches. He keeps his bow out as the bottom has a broom on the bottom. He is ready to step or sweep the tiny black things.

_OOC:
Initiative for Round 1:

Pak: 7 23
Kellian: 22
Zan: 22
Kerwyn: 21
Rial: 18
Meldain: 17
Fixit: 15
Mulch: 15
Beetles: 9
Sniffer: 4

Updated map will be added this evening._


----------



## Candide (Jun 30, 2005)

Pak will delay down and go first next round


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 30, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Pak will delay down and go first next round



_OOC: Change made to previous post._


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2005)

"That calls for a different plan." Meldain says, throwing his lamp at the creatures after realizing that daggers will do no good against so many creatures. He backs away from the swarm, looking around and thinking about other ways to defeat these attackers.

[sblock]Int check +2, if possible. Knowledge (local) is unlikely to help, I guess [/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

Sniffer is befuddled.  He looks to others for an idea to copy or do.

OOC: Please NPC him till next week.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 1, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"Pak, I told you you should bathe this morning."

Mulch takes aim with the alchemist's fire and hurls it into the center of the beetle mass.  But although he finds them distasteful, he does not find them particulary frightening.  More of a nuisance than anything.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 2, 2005)

Meldain hopes not to bump into anything during his retreat from the bugs.


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Zan's spell finishes and a celestial fire beetle springs forth to attack the beetles.  The beetle immediately attempts to smite it's opponents.  If able, Zan will fire his crossbow into the swarm, hoping to do some damage  and then reload his crossbow.

OOC: [sblock]The smite is likely not going to do anything, but you never know.
Beetle:  +1 to hit, 2d4 dmg, 20x2 crit, +1 from smite if applicable
Crossbow:  +2 to hit, 1d8 dmg 19-20x2 crit

His spell finishes this round, so he does have a full action (Standard attack action, and move to reload action)[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2005)

"Eat fire, bugs!" says Kerwyn when the swarm gets close enough as he lobs the alchemist's fire into the center mimicing Mulch's toss.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Seeing nothing useful with which he can attack the bugs Fixit yells "Can you flip the lid of the casket on to them?"


----------



## Candide (Jul 3, 2005)

"Mulch, I'm rather clean. You're the one who uses his beard as a bib when you sit down to eat. And that stink is your sister, I smell it on Meldain." Pak quips, hoping to rile the dwarf.

Pak keeps away from the swarms movements if at all possible.


----------



## Someone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rial doesn´t laugh, and looks for something that could hurt the carpet of bugs. He sees his torch burning in the ground.

[sblock]Rial will wait (delay, if needed) until the swarm leaves the corridor, then descend and pick up the torch he threw there[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Seeing nothing useful with which he can attack the bugs Fixit yells "Can you flip the lid of the casket on to them?"



_OOC: Although it might be technically possible, the lid is so heavy that it would take at least four people working together with the proper leverage to accomplish it._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 3, 2005)

*Mea culpa*

_OOC: I apologize for just realizing this, but the swarm subtype is immune to any kind of single-target spell, which sadly includes Rial's eldritch blast.  I've changed the previous post to reflect.  Rial will probably want to redo his action this round given this change.  Sorry._


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2005)

Post edited.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

Sniffer just looks on in frustration.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

"Mulch, I'm rather clean. You're the one who uses his beard as a bib when you sit down to eat. And that stink is your sister, I smell it on Meldain." Pak quips, hoping to rile the dwarf.  Pak keeps away from the swarms movements if at all possible.

The shifter Kellian decides that protecting the less defensible party is his job, in addition to being unsure if his greataxe can actually do any serious damage to the insect swarm.  He prepares to follow Zan if he moves (_OOC: Ready move action._)

Gripping a small leather bag in his left hand which holds the candle necessary to complete the spell, the changeling wizard finishes his casting, and with a flash of silver light and the noise of inrushing air a glowing, 2 ft.-long beetle appears on the far side of the sarcophagus.  Covered has white and golden chitinous plates, it has two stalks on its head which pulsate with a soft, white light which illuminate the area around it.  It immediately senses the vermin enemy and charges it as quickly as it can.  Sadly, its snapping mandibles are unable to affect a large enough group of the insects to damage the swarm.  (_OOC: Celestial giant fire beetle charges, but its natural weapons are ineffective against the swarm.  Zan still has a move action left.  Finishing casting the spell counted as his standard action this round._)

"Eat fire, bugs!" says Kerwyn as he moves close enough to the swarm to lob the alchemist's fire into the center mimicing Mulch's toss.  (_OOC: Touch attack roll 18 + 2 - 4 (2 range increments) + ACTION POINT 4 = 20, hit!; fire damage 1d6 = 4_).

Rial doesn´t laugh, and looks for something that could hurt the carpet of bugs. He sees his torch burning in the ground, but decides for the swarm to pass before making his move.

"That calls for a different plan." Meldain says, throwing his lamp at the creatures after realizing that daggers will do no good against so many creatures.  The lantern smashes against the wall over the beetles, showering the beetles with oil which instantly ignites.  There is a slight sound of popping as the bugs get cooked with the smell of burnt chitin.   (_OOC: Meldain rolls 13 + 3 – 4 (improvised weapon) – 6 (range increment) = 6 vs AC 5 (attacking one of the squares the swarm is in), hit!  1 point of splash fire damage_) He backs away from the swarm, looking around and thinking about other ways to defeat these attackers.

Seeing nothing useful with which he can attack the bugs Fixit yells "Can you flip the lid of the casket on to them?"  Looking at the casket, the warforged realizes that it’s much too heavy for him to flip by himself.

"Pak, I told you, you should bathe this morning."  Mulch takes aim with the alchemist's fire and hurls it into the center of the beetle mass. But although he finds them distasteful, he does not find them particularly frightening. More of a nuisance than anything.  His throw misses the bugs, however, and the vial breaks apart against the wall behind them,  exploding in quite a dramatic fashion (_OOC: Mulch makes touch attack 13 – 6 (3 range increments) = 7, miss; swarm takes 1 point of fire damage_).

The beetles, sensing the creature in front of it surge forward, completely enveloping the celestial bug.  The bug snaps at its attackers in vain, but can’t kill enough to make a serious dent in the assault.  The beetles quickly cover every inch of the summoned creature’s body.  The celestial beetle lets out a high-pitched shriek as it begins to be dissolved by the swarm’s acidic residue.  (_OOC: AoO useless against swarm; Swarm attacks 1d6 + 1d4 acid = 4 + 2 = 6, acid damage negated by its resistance, brings celestial giant fire beetle to 0 hp._)

Sniffer just looks on in frustration.

_Pak: 23
Kellian: 22
Zan: 22
Kerwyn: 21
Rial: 18
Meldain: 17
Fixit: 15
Mulch: 15
Beetles: 9
Sniffer: 4 

OOC: Note that I decided that Kerwyn would use one of his action points in order to hit the damn bugs._


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

"Well, I'm out of tricks, at least that wasn't one of you guys.  If you have oil, throw it on them while they're already burning."

Zan takes a step back, looking for something with fire to attack them with.


			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The beetles, sensing the creature in front of it surge forward, completely enveloping the celestial bug.  The bug quickly vainly snaps at its attackers, but can’t kill enough to make a serious dent in the assault.  The beetles quickly cover every inch of the summoned creature’s body.  The celestial beetle lets out a high-pitched shriek as it begins to be dissolved by the swarm’s acidic residue.  (_OOC: AoO useless against swarm; Swarm attacks 1d6 + 1d4 acid = 4 + 2 = 6, brings celestial giant fire beetle to -2 hp._)



OOC: Not that it matters much, but he does have acid resistance 5.  He's still quite at 0 HP, but he was a good distraction if nothing else.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Not that it matters much, but he does have acid resistance 5.  He's still quite at 0 HP, but he was a good distraction if nothing else.



_OOC: Good catch!  I adjusted the post accordingly.  This is why it's always good to post and label the modifiers, you catch a lot more._


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Good catch!  I adjusted the post accordingly.  This is why it's always good to post and label the modifiers, you catch a lot more._



OOC: Yeah! so now he's just a stagered ineffective beetle


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 6, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch watches in disgust as his flask gets wasted against the far wall.  "What a terrible time for my luck to fail."

He then takes a five foot step back, while going into his bag for his flask of alchemist's frost, which he retrieves and readies to throw.  "Let's hope I don't miss again."

OOC: Not that it probably matters either way, but i believe that the -3 for range should have applied to Kerwyn's throw, not to mine, as it seems I'm closer, but maybe I'm reading the map wrong.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> OOC: Not that it probably matters either way, but i believe that the -3 for range should have applied to Kerwyn's throw, not to mine, as it seems I'm closer, but maybe I'm reading the map wrong.



_OOC: It's a little confusing, but my calculations are correct.  You have to read the next-to-latest map to calculate the distance between Mulch and the swarm at the time you attacked, as the swarm moved after you threw the alchemist's fire.

One other question: are you planning on throwing the flask this round?  From your post it's a little unclear.  You can retrieve the flask (move action) and throw it (standard) in the same turn._


----------



## Someone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rial´s plans havén´t changed: descend "behind" de swarm, pick up the torch and attack with it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 6, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Rial´s plans havén´t changed: descend "behind" de swarm, pick up the torch and attack with it.



_OOC: Just as an FYI, judging from the ease with which the beetles scurried over the ruins of the end of the corridor they have a "climb" speed. _


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 6, 2005)

Having watched some of the others fail using their normal weapons, Kerwyn reaches around for his pack and digs out his torch, lighting it. "No we can't flip the lid Fixit, I'm on here!"


----------



## Someone (Jul 6, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Just as an FYI, judging from the ease with which the beetles scurried over the ruins of the end of the corridor they have a "climb" speed. _




Let´s hope it doesn´t like the smell of warlocks, then.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 7, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: It's a little confusing, but my calculations are correct.  You have to read the next-to-latest map to calculate the distance between Mulch and the swarm at the time you attacked, as the swarm moved after you threw the alchemist's fire.
> 
> One other question: are you planning on throwing the flask this round?  From your post it's a little unclear.  You can retrieve the flask (move action) and throw it (standard) in the same turn._




Yep, i'm planning to throw it this round if i can.  sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 7, 2005)

Finding no immediate answers himself, Meldain waits until his friends find a solution, only moving to escape the swarm should it approach.

OOC:
[sblock]Delay until Meldain observes an effective attack that he could duplicate, such as swinging a torch. No movement, unless the swarm gets too close for comfort.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"I have nothing which is effective/can be used/would work on these bugs"  says Fixit, the stress of the situation starting to get to him. "What should I do? I'm unprepared/not ready/ignorant of actions" the forged says, his voice getting higher in pitch. As he speaks he falls back, trying to avoid the mass of bugs.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Hearing all of the indescion, Sniffer asks in a voice starting to stress as well, "Can we retreat?  Maybe come back later in the day or tomorrow?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Having watched some of the others fail using their normal weapons, Kerwyn reaches around for his pack and digs out his torch, lighting it. "No we can't flip the lid Fixit, I'm on here!"



_OOC: Um, no you're not Kerwyn.  See my last post above for details.  You moved up to throw the alchemist's fire.  I added in that move because at your old position you couldn't have possibly hit the beetles.  Sorry I didn't mention that._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2005)

Nervous of being eaten alive by the acid the beetles trail, Pak decides to keep out of their way.

"Well, I'm out of tricks, at least that wasn't one of you guys. If you have oil, throw it on them while they're already burning."  Zan takes a step back, looking for something with fire to attack them with.

Following other’s example, Kellian digs a torch with flint and steel out of his backpack and begin lighting it.  (_OOC: Move action plus full round action.  Kellian may perform either one move or standard action next round.  Lighting a torch is also an action that requires two hands, so he slings his spiked chain over his shoulder._)

Having watched some of the others fail using their normal weapons, Kerwyn reaches around for his pack and digs out his torch, lighting it.  (_OOC: I’ll say that retrieving the torch with the flint and steel is a move action.  Lighting the torch with the flint and steel, however, is a full-round action, so you’ll be able to only make one standard or move action next round._)

Finding no immediate answers himself, Meldain waits until his friends find a solution, only moving to escape the swarm should it approach.  (_OOC: In game terms this is delaying.  Meldain can choose to act later in this turn; see below_).

"I have nothing which is effective/can be used/would work on these bugs" says Fixit, the stress of the situation starting to get to him. "What should I do? I'm unprepared/not ready/ignorant of actions" the forged says, his voice getting higher in pitch. As he speaks he falls back, trying to avoid the mass of bugs.

Mulch watches in disgust as his flask gets wasted against the far wall. "What a terrible time for my luck to fail."  He then takes a five foot step back, while going into his bag for his flask of alchemist's frost, which he retrieves and throws at the advancing beetles. "Let's hope I don't miss again."  The vial bursts open as it impacts the beetle swarm, spraying the deep-blue liquid over them. Dozens of them freeze into tiny statues, enough to cause the swarm to break up and begin to disperse.  (_OOC: Touch attack 18 – 4 (2 range increments) + 2 (ACTION POINT SPENT!) = 18, hit! Alchemist’s Frost damage 1d8 = 3 cold; the swarm is defeated_).

As quickly as the beetles emerged, they scurry back into the hole at the end of the ruined hallway, and into any crack in the walls they can find.  Before your group can breathe a sigh of relief, however, you hear a new sound coming from the hole.  It begins as a quiet tittering, but quickly becomes louder and louder.  Suddenly two of the strangest creatures you have ever seen speed out of the ruined hallway.  Walking on six spider-like, spike-tipped legs their smallish bodies are largely composed of an enormous tan-colored eye.  They are about eight feet across and stand about four-and-a-half feet in height, and move incredibly fast for their size.  None of you have ever seen or heard of such a creature before.  (_OOC: See picture below.  They are medium-sized creatures who move at 40 ft./round_)

The first skitters up to the wall where is Rial is hanging, attempting in vain to reach him with its dagger-like legs.  The second darts towards Kellian Kerwyn.

Eat daggers, beasts!" Meldain draws, moving up to get a clear shot at the new attackers, and throws another dagger at one of the spiderlike creatures. Preferable a wounded one, and not in melee. The weapon strikes true cutting along one of the legs.(_OOC: ranged attack 17 + 3 - 4 (RI) = 16, hit! Damage 1d4 = 3, creature #2 has taken 3 hp of damage_)

Zan finally sees his chance to do something effective and casts the spell Enlarge Person, targeting the shifter in front of him.  The barbarian immediately grows in size until he reaches a height of nearly twelve feet.  (_OOC:  For the next 10 rounds, Kellian has the following stats:  Str 16, Dex 14, AC 14, +3 melee (1d12+4/x3, greataxe), +3 melee (1d8+3, warhammer), +2 ranged (1d6/x3, shortbow), 10 ft. reach_).

Watching the beetles scamper away, Sniffer lets go a silent sigh. He looks down as if to jump off the coffin. Upon hearing the sound of a new threat, sniffer reaches to his quiver for an arrow. Having his bow out, he quickly move fowards a few steps, nocks an arrow and lets it fly at the one under Rial.  The arrow buries itself in one of the creature's six legs.  It immediately responds by redirecting its giant eye from the warlock on the ceiling to the danger now apparent to the rest of it from the rest of the room.  (_OOC: ranged attack 16 + 3 = 19, hit! Damage 1d6 = 4, creature #2 has now taken 7 hp of damage_)

(_OOC: Note that I spent an action point for Mulch this round.  I figured you guys didn't have a lot of options for defeating the swarm, so I took fate into my own hands, so to speak.  The action point should be deducted from the character sheet.

Note on the map below.  The first creature is not shown on the map as it is in the same square as Rial, only 30 ft. below him._)
_
Pak: 23
Kellian: 22
Kerwyn: 21
Fixit: 15
Mulch: 15
Rial: 14
Spider-like creatures: 5
Meldain: 5
Zan: 5
Sniffer: 4_


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Zan uses his held action (He was looking for something to do, and hadn't found it yet) to cast Enlarge Person on Kellian, droping his initiative value to 5, behind the spider creature.



> The target gains a +2 size bonus to Strength, a -2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a -1 penalty on attack rolls and AC due to its increased size.
> 
> A humanoid creature whose size increases to Large has a space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet. This spell does not change the target’s speed.




OOC: Kellian is the Barbarian with the great axe, not the spiked chain as you noted above.  Kerwyn is the Warrior with the chain.  You got them confused in your post earlier.  Also, given the change in the situation, they should be able to abandon their lighting of the torch for another action and hense get a full round action this coming round if they wish, though that's up to you as a GM.

BTW, if you rule that I didn't have a held action (I ment to, but some how didn't actualy say it), I'll ask Kellion to wait for me and simply enlarge him on my initiative, which realy shouldn't be much different from using the held action, but requires Kellion's cooperation.


----------



## Someone (Jul 10, 2005)

_Whatever dark power gave me the ability to climb walls must be laughing his ass off_ thinks Rial, looking at the spider-like thing under him and figuring it, as spiders do, must be able to climb walls too. Or maybe not, looking at the thing´s stupid movements. _But maybe my attacks work on these ones_ He figures that concentrating on one at the time should be the best option, so he shoots a gout of black flame at the one fighting with Kerwyn.

ooc: [sblock]Move away from the thing under me, climbing on the roof 3 squares west of where Rial is right now, then shoot the eldritch blast at the creature with Kerwyn. Remember the Precise shot and Point blank shot feats.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Kellian is the Barbarian with the great axe, not the spiked chain as you noted above.  Kerwyn is the Warrior with the chain.  You got them confused in your post earlier.  Also, given the change in the situation, they should be able to abandon their lighting of the torch for another action and hense get a full round action this coming round if they wish, though that's up to you as a GM.



_OOC: Thanks, Bront, I've updated the post above.  I think it's all kosher now.
And yes, the two lighting their torches can abandon those actions for the next turn, that's fine._


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, if you rule that I didn't have a held action (I ment to, but some how didn't actualy say it), I'll ask Kellion to wait for me and simply enlarge him on my initiative, which realy shouldn't be much different from using the held action, but requires Kellion's cooperation.



_OOC: I'm going to let you take the held action this time, but from now on you should always post in OOC-terms exactly what you are doing during combat.  I'll update the previous combat round summary to reflect these changes._


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _Thanks, Bront, I've updated the post above.  I think it's all kosher now.
> And yes, the two lighting their torches can abandon those actions for the next turn, that's fine._
> _I'm going to let you take the held action this time, but from now on you should always post in OOC-terms exactly what you are doing during combat.  I'll update the previous combat round summary to reflect these changes._



OOC: Yeah, it was mostly me not typing what I was thinking.  Sorry.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

Seeing this new threat Fixit scampers forward to take cover beind the sarcophagus and draws a bead on the closest alien with his crossbow, attempting to skewer it before it can do any damage to his friends.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

Watching the beetles scamper away, Sniffer lets go a silent sigh.  He looks down as if to jump off the coffin.  Upon hearing the sound of a new threat, sniffer reaches to his quiver for an arrow.  Having his bow out, he quickly nocks an arrow and lets it fly at the one on the ground.

OOC: +3 ranged, Longbow (1d8 x3)  His intent is to kill the one on the floor 1st, than wheel around and shoot the one on the ceiling.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: +3 ranged, Longbow (1d8 x3)  His intent is to kill the one on the floor 1st, than wheel around and shoot the one on the ceiling.



_OOC: The one trying to get at Rial is actually not on the ceiling, it's at the base of the wall trying to get at him, but can't climb it.  This is just an FYI, it doesn't change your post. _


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Um, no you're not Kerwyn.  See my last post above for details.  You moved up to throw the alchemist's fire.  I added in that move because at your old position you couldn't have possibly hit the beetles.  Sorry I didn't mention that._




_[ooc: okay cool works for me.]_

Kerwin drops the lit torch a few feet away and grabs his chains from over his shoulder swinging them at this new threat. "More bugs!" Then he steps back 5 ft.

_[ooc: drop torch (free action) hopefully I can do this in the square next to me as opposed to my own one.  draw weapon (standard action as he doesnt have +1 Bab yet.), 5ft step straight back (not into the torch!). no real attack.]_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 11, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Kerwin drops the lit torch a few feet away and grabs his chains from over his shoulder swinging them at this new threat.



_OOC: Since you didn't finish lighting the torch, it is actually not lit _



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _[ooc: drop torch (free action) hopefully I can do this in the square next to me as opposed to my own one.  draw weapon (standard action as he doesnt have +1 Bab yet.), 5ft step straight back (not into the torch!). no real attack.]_



_OOC: Drawing a weapon is a move action if you don't have a +1 BAB, so you could still attack and get in your 5 ft. step._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2005)

_[ooc: rock on! I thought I would have to go through with the lighting the torch, and based my action off of that.  In that case swing away. - Melee: spiked chain +3 (2d4+4/x2) Reach 10']_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 11, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _[ooc: rock on! I thought I would have to go through with the lighting the torch, and based my action off of that.  In that case swing away. - Melee: spiked chain +3 (2d4+4/x2) Reach 10']_



_OOC:  Ah, I see.  I let you abort your torch-lighting action in mid-action in order to deal with a bizarre creature with dagger-like legs and a huge eye attacking you.  That seemed a fair and reasonable thing to do._


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2005)

(Meldain will act again at the earliest opportunity, lowering his init appropriately.)

"Eat daggers, beasts!" Meldain draws and throws another dagger at one of the spiderlike creatures. Preferable a wounded one, and not in melee.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, it was mostly me not typing what I was thinking.  Sorry.



_OOC: So what do you want to do this round, Bront?

Why do I feel like a Microsquish commercial?_


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: So what do you want to do this round, Bront?
> 
> Why do I feel like a Microsquish commercial?_



Oops.

Zan will cast Acid Orb and lob it at the Spider thing (Ranged touch attack at +2, 1d3 damage)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Watching the beetles scamper away, Sniffer lets go a silent sigh.  He looks down as if to jump off the coffin.  Upon hearing the sound of a new threat, sniffer reaches to his quiver for an arrow.  Having his bow out, he quickly nocks an arrow and lets it fly at the one on the ground.
> 
> OOC: +3 ranged, Longbow (1d8 x3)  His intent is to kill the one on the floor 1st, than wheel around and shoot the one on the ceiling.



_OOC: Ranger Rick (although this is true for everone else as well),
I just realized is that if you fire at the creature next to Kerwin it's considered "firing into a melee" and you take a -4 penalty to attack (except for Rial as he has the Precise Shot feat).  If you fire at the other one, this is not the case.  Everyone feel free to change your post if you like before I resolve this combat round.  Also, be aware of cover, especially for ranged combat.  All penalties stack, which means if you're firing into a melee and your target has cover (including "soft cover" being granted by one of your friends or foes) your target gets a +4 bonus to his AC and you get a -4 penalty to your attack rolls. 

LINK TO LAST COMBAT MAP _


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: I was aware of the penalty, which is why I did the ranged touch attack thingie.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: I was thinking that the one next to Kerwin was not in melee because I was attacking before the creature or Kerwin attacks.  If my attack gives Kerwin a flank bonus, than I will keep that target.  If my shot provides no benefit to Kerwin, than I will attack the other one.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I was thinking that the one next to Kerwin was not in melee because I was attacking before the creature or Kerwin attacks.



[sblock]Two characters are engaged in melee if they are enemies of each other and either threatens the other. (An unconscious or otherwise immobilized character is not considered engaged unless he is actually being attacked.) 
If your target (or the part of your target you’re aiming at, if it’s a big target) is at least 10 feet away from the nearest friendly character, you can avoid the -4 penalty, even if the creature you’re aiming at is engaged in melee with a friendly character.[/sblock]



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> If my attack gives Kerwin a flank bonus, than I will keep that target.  If my shot provides no benefit to Kerwin, than I will attack the other one.



_OOC: You only flank a target if you threaten it.  You don't threaten with a missle weapon._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: Than I fire on the one not in melee.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 12, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch lets out an excited shout after his alchemist's frost disperses the hoard.  "You all need to show a bit more respect to your elders."

When he sees the two giant spiders come charging out of the hole, he grabs his sword in both hands and lurches forward to the nearest one.  "You better let me handle this."  He then strikes forcefully, bringing the full weight of his sword to bear in his downward swing.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 16, 2005)

*Round 4*

Thinking that perhaps he can help Kerwin dispatch the strange creatures which are attacking his friends, Pak weaves around the dwarf and with short sword drawn tries to distract the six-legged monstrosity as best he can.  (_OOC: move action combined with total defense, giving Kerwin a +2 flanking attack  bonus, and giving himself a +4 dodge bonus to his AC for 1 round, which bumps his AC  up to 18.  Next round he’ll drop the total defense and try to sneak attack.  He didn’t do that  this round as Kerwin wasn’t “armed” and therefore didn’t count as flanking._)

The newly enlarged shifter becomes frustrated, having seen enough people getting hurt by strange monstrosities in his life and lets out a tremendous roar, which sounds more like that of a boar than anything remotely human would emit.  In front of your eyes his bottom teeth grow to a tremendous length, sticking out over his upper lip, and the hair on his entire body triples in length.  His leg and arm muscles visibly stretch and tear with the force of his shifting, and his eyes glow with a dull-red light.  His muscle mass having almost doubled in a matter of seconds, the barbarian bounds across the low platform on which the sarcophagus rests and brings his greataxe down as hard as he can on the creature.  It shudders visibly as the blade cuts into its flesh.  In the same movement, the shifter leans down toward the central eye and bites as hard as he can.  His tusks dig deep into the central eyes mass, dark-grey ichor erupting like a fountain from the wound, the eye completely destroyed.  The creature shudders momentarily, then collapses, its legs splaying out at unnatural angles on the grouns.  Kellian roars in triumph, grey ichor covering his head and upper torso.  (_OOC: Shifting gives him a 1d6 natural bite attack and a +2 bonus to Str.  Raging gives him a +4 bonus to Str, a +4 bonus to Con, +2 moral bonus to Will saves, and a -2 penalty to AC, and lasts for 7 rounds. The Enlarge spell gives him reach, a +2 size bonus to Str, a -2 penalty to Dex and a -1 to attack rolls and AC.  Charging gives him a +2 to attack, and a -2 to AC.  His stats for this round are: Str 22, Dex 14, Con 18, hp 16, AC 10, + 6 melee (3d6+9/x3, greataxe) and +1 melee (1d6+6, bite); greataxe attack 14 + 6 = 20, hit! Damage 10 + 9 = 19 hp, bite attack 20 + 1 = 21, hit; crit roll 19 + 1, crit! Damage 5 + 6 = 11 x 2 = 22 hp_)

Kerwin drops the lit torch a few feet away and grabs his chains from over his shoulder, moving around the new threat. "More bugs!" (_OOC: draw weapon, move action_)

Seeing this new threat Fixit first tries to scamper forward to take cover beind the sarcophagus.  When he realizes that there are too many of his companions blocking a clear shot he continues moving forward, drawing a bead on the closest alien with his crossbow, attempting to skewer it before it can do any damage to his friends.  (_OOC: crossbow attack 10 + 1 = 11 miss_)

Mulch lets out an excited shout after his alchemist's frost disperses the hoard. "You all need to show a bit more respect to your elders."  When he sees the two giant spiders come charging out of the hole, he grabs his sword in both hands and lurches forward to the nearest one. "You better let me handle this." He then strikes forcefully, bringing the full weight of his sword to bear in his downward swing. (_OOC: greatsword attack 17 + 2 = 19, hit! Damage 2d6 + 3 = 9 hp, creature #2 has now taken 16 hp of damage_)

_Whatever dark power gave me the ability to climb walls must be laughing his ass off _ thinks Rial, looking at the spider-like thing under him and figuring it, as spiders do, must be able to climb walls too. _Or maybe not, looking at the thing´s stupid movements_. But maybe my attacks work on these ones He figures that concentrating on one at the time should be the best option, so he shoots a gout of black flame at the one below him.  (_OOC: eldritch blast 18 + 2 + 1 (PBS) = 21, hit! Damage 1d6 + 1 = 5 hp, creature has now taken 21 hp of damage_)

With a hiss of escaping air, the spider-like fiend turns its attention from the distant warlock to the dwarf next to it.  The first attack with its dagger-like appendages misses widly, but Mulch can’t quite dodge the second, and it catches the dwarf in his shoulder, punching through his scale mail.  (_OOC: claw attack #1 automatic miss, claw attack #2 hits AC 15! Damage = 5 hp, bringing Mulch to 6 hp._)

Still having a clear shot, Meldain draws another dagger from a sheathe and throws it at the beast.  (_OOC: dagger throw 6 + 3 = 9, miss_)

His brows furrowed in concentration, Zan casts another spell.  Within the blink of an eye, a bright-green orb which seems to drip a caustic liquid appears in his hand, which he then lobs at the spider-like creature.  (_OOC: Casts Acid Splash, ranged touch attack 7 + 2 = 9, miss_)

Sniffer moves up to get a clear shot at the remaining creature with his longbow.  (_OOC: longbow attack 1 + 3 = 4, miss_)

_Pak: 23
Kellian: 22
Kerwyn: 21
Fixit: 15
Mulch: 15
Rial: 14
Spider-like creatures: 5
Meldain: 5
Zan: 5
Sniffer: 4_


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Zan stares in awe at the effectiveness of Kellian before remembering there are more of these creatures (Probably why he missed).  He moves to his side a bit to try to get a clean shot on the spider (up 2, and diagonaly up and left 3) (-2 to hit (including the firing into melee penalty), d8 dmg, 19-20x2 crit.)

OOC: Wow, Killian enlarged was truely sick.  At least one of my spells did something usefull.


----------



## Someone (Jul 16, 2005)

ooc: That was sick. But you can´t full attack when you charge!

Rial´s eldritch fire isn´t as effective as a greataxe of his size, buth he continues firing it from the security of the ceiling.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 16, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> ooc: That was sick. But you can´t full attack when you charge!
> 
> Rial´s eldritch fire isn´t as effective as a greataxe of his size, buth he continues firing it from the security of the ceiling.



_OOC: Dammit!  You're right! OK, no more figuring out combats after midnight for me.  Of course, now I'm too lazy to retro everything, so I'll let it slip ... just this once._


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Dammit!  You're right! OK, no more figuring out combats after midnight for me.  Of course, now I'm too lazy to retro everything, so I'll let it slip ... just this once._



OOC: Coolness > Illegalness, ergo it stays


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 17, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit curses his luck, reloads his crossbow and fires at the remaining beastie.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 17, 2005)

Angry at his miss, Meldain draws his next dagger, and tosses it (three daggers remaining).


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 18, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

After being struck painfully by the spider, Mulch let's out a string of curses that would appall his adopted mother.  He then swings his sword with even greater fury and strikes again at the foul creature.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

Sniffer cooly reaches into his quiver and notches another arrow.  Thus reloaded he attacks again. (Longbow +3)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2005)

Kerwin moves to a more advantageous position and attacks the remaining creature with his chains from a safe distance away (attacking with reach).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 18, 2005)

*Round 5*

Dropping his short sword on the tiled floor with a clang, Pak pulls out his short bow and moves into a position to take advantage of any flanking opportunities.  (_OOC: Drop weapon, free action; draw shortbow, move action; move_)

The shifter Kellian moves toward the second creature, grey ooze still dripping from his oversized lower teeth.  He takes a few swings at it, but has to be careful not to hit the dwarf, and does not connect.  Frustrated, he bellows a challenge.  (_OOC: Move; greataxe attack 8 + 6 – 4 (cover) = 10, miss_)

Kerwin moves to a more advantageous position and attacks the remaining creature with his chains from a safe distance away.  The spiked chain connects soundly and brings the fell beast down.  (_OOC: 5-foot step; spiked chain attack 20 + 3 = 23, hit; crit threat roll 10 + 3 = 13, no crit; damage 2d4+4 = 6 hp, creature has now taken 27 hp of damage, and is now Dying_)

_OOC: Combat is over._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2005)

"Entirely too many bugs down here for my taste.  Any more down there?" says Kerwin retrieving his burning torch and moving towards the opening.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

"Yeah, way to many of those things.  I'm running out of spells here."  Zan says.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

As Sniffer was about to unleash the arrow, he saw that the creature was now dead.  Slowly he lets out the tension in the string.  Now that the battle is over, sniffer's cool demeanor is replaced by agitation.

Kicking the ground, "I can not believe I missed that damn bug.  Such an easy shot."   Sniffer than walks over to the missing arrow and examines it.  He puts the arrow in a different part of the quiver so that in an emergency he still has use of it but not use it by accident.

Than he walks to the area that the bugs have come from and with an arrow still on the bow, he examines the area (spot +7/search +6)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 19, 2005)

Kerwin and Sniffer make their way over to hole in the northern-most corridor, still illuminated by the green latern above their heads.  Most of the dust has cleared and you can see that the hole is vaguely circular and vertical, leading down into the darkness.  (_OOC: Your torch has a "shadowy illumination" of 40 ft._)

The gap in the floor takes up the place where the circular floor pattern had been.  It is about 8 feet wide and thanks to the violent nature of its creation, is pitted and scarred making it look like it would be fairly easy to climb (_OOC: DC 5 Climb check_).

A few of the beetles are still skittering about, but don't look nearly as threatening as before.

(_OOC: I'm including a map of the room for reference purposes._)


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock*

"The mechanism here failed" says Rial. "But this place is so old it´s normal, I think. Pass me that sunrod, I´m in a better position to explore the hole."

Holding the sunrod [I think we had a sunrod?] in his mouth, Rial spiderwalks into the hole enough to see if there are more enemies lurking there.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 19, 2005)

The golden light of the sunrod provides a stronger illumination.  Climbing down a bit Rial can see that the tunnel descends for about 60 ft. before opening into a larger chamber.


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2005)

"It´s a long fall" says Rial, holding the sunrod with his left hand by the moment. "Wait a bit, I´ll check what´s in that chamber. Think on how can you follow me, or use the other metal tube. I think it´s some kind of elevator."

Rial puts the sunrod in his belt this time, and descends cautiously


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2005)

Meldain swiftly gathers his daggers, cleaning them where necessary. "An eleWHAT? What's that supposed to be?" He asks as Rial starts using arcane word Meldain has never heard.


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2005)

"A thing they have in Sharn to avoid using stairs, or so I´ve heard" answers Rial.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2005)

"Sounds crazy. Maybe I should travel to Sharn once?" After collecting all of his daggers, Meldain comes to take a look at the hole as well, cautiously looking at the ceiling.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 20, 2005)

Climbing down the shaft Rial notices that the stone has been heavily pockmarked by the recent acid-trailing beetles.  Once he reaches the bottom of it he sees that the vertical passage opens up into the ceiling of a roughly 15 ft. by 20 ft. room below.  The walls of this room are covered in bas-relief figures, but he is too far away to discern any fine detail.  A large glyph that looks like a stylized arrow points downa  short corridor to the north.

Hanging upside down, Rial can't see any other inhabitants or features, although he does notice much of the same acid damage evidenced above.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 20, 2005)

After the last spider has been killed, Mulch lowers his sword and says, "Well, things have turned interesting, to say the least."  While the others are busy investigating the hole, Mulch takes the time to examine his wound and cast a healing spell on it.  (OOC: CLW, to replace his  shield of faith slot.)

After casting the spell, the dwarf remembers the sarcophagus.  "We should really see what's inside that coffin.  It could hold some fantastic treasure."  To the two warforged, he says: "Do you two want to help me pry that lid off?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"Before we take the lid we should see if it will rotate any further and if so what effect the action may have on the other alcoves" Fixit says mechanically "But yes, once we are sure that the sarcophagus does not open any other areas I will aid you in removing the lid"


----------



## Someone (Jul 20, 2005)

Rial climbs back to the star-shaped room. There´s another whole level below" says. "I didn´t see any dangers, but there could be more beetles."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Before we take the lid we should see if it will rotate any further and if so what effect the action may have on the other alcoves" Fixit says mechanically "But yes, once we are sure that the sarcophagus does not open any other areas I will aid you in removing the lid"




"Or close the opening our friend Rial is about to climb down into....Let us open it now to peek in first."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 20, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> After the last spider has been killed, Mulch lowers his sword and says, "Well, things have turned interesting, to say the least."  While the others are busy investigating the hole, Mulch takes the time to examine his wound and cast a healing spell on it.  (OOC: CLW, to replace his  shield of faith slot.)[/COLOR]



_OOC: Cure Light Wounds cures 5 hp of damage._


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

"If everyone is Ok with going down, then lets.  I never was good and climbing though."  Zan says.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

"I would like to see the inside of the coffin lid before we head down."


----------



## Someone (Jul 20, 2005)

"Well, I don´t have a strong opinion on that" says Rial, who´s finding that hanging from a ceiling can be tiresome after while and likes the opportunity to rest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2005)

"Sure, let me give you a hand." says Kerwin as they move back to the coffin to try and open it.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 21, 2005)

Sniffer, Mulch, Fixit and Kerwin Renegal make their way over to the sarcophagus which is currently pointing towards the northernmost corridor with the green lantern.  After they briefly check to see how the lid might be opened, they decide that it can probably just be pushed off.  Moving over to one side of the sarcophagus, they each push as hard as they can.  It sticks a bit at first, but soon slides easily.  Once it opens enough, the group peeks in, only to find it completely empty.  In fact, it looks as if nothing was ever in this container.

Just as they are about to give up, two small openings appear on the far side of the sarcophagus, and great, green gouts of flame pour out, engulfing the faces of the unsuspecting explorers.

His long years in the military serve Sniffer well as he ducks under the lip of the sarcophagus, shielding him from the brunt of the fire.  On his way down he accidentally knocks Mulch out of the way as well.  Fixit, standing a bit back from the group sees his partners' reactions and gets out of the way as best he can.  Kerwin is not as lucky, and receives the full heat of the flames.  (_OOC: Sniffer Reflex save 17 + 4 = 21, success, Sniffer takes 2 hp of fire damage, bringing him to 7 hp; Mulch Reflex save 13 + 0 = 13, success, Mulch takes 2 hp of fire damage, bringing him to 9 hp;  Fixit Reflex save 11 + 1 = 12, success, Fixit takes 2 hp of fire damage, bringing him to 5 hp;  Kerwin Reflex save 1 + 2 = 3, failure, Kerwin takes 4 hp of fire damage, bringing him to 5 hp; because of the natural 1 on his roll, Kerwin's spiked chain also makes a saving throw against the fire 16 + 2 = success, all of the damage is soaked up by its hardness, although it is hot to the touch_)


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 21, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch leaps away from the coffin as fast as his stout body allows.  He feels the singe of the flame lick his posterior, but for the most part is none the worse for wear.  But when he learns that nothing is inside the coffin, he grows crestfallen.  "I guess all the treasure must be down that hole."

The dwarf then checks his companions and looks to see if anyone needs any of his healing magic.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 21, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Before we take the lid we should see if it will rotate any further and if so what effect the action may have on the other alcoves" Fixit says mechanically "But yes, once we are sure that the sarcophagus does not open any other areas I will aid you in removing the lid"



OOC: And Fixit did indicate in the above post that he would help with the sarcophagus so he should be making a save as well.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

"Remind me to never be curious again, lets us climb down and see Rial.  I will climb down last and I can help anyone who may have problems.

OOC: CLimb &/or use rope +6


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 21, 2005)

Kerwin reflexively drops his hot chains, "Ack, damn thats hot."  he backs away from the coffin patting out his smouldering clothing. "With a collapsed tunnel and a booby trapped sarcophagus we gotta be more careful.  Anything in there?" he says from a safer distance away.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

Sniffer looks toward Kerwin, "Sorry my friend, there is nothing in there."


----------



## Someone (Jul 21, 2005)

ooc: Notice that Rial went up again.

"The pit seems easy to climb, even if you don´t stick to walls" says Rial, "But there´s still a small fall to the bottom: it opens on a room´s ceiling. We should try joining two ropes and tie them somewhere, after all you need a way to come up again, or else join the former resident."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 21, 2005)

Sniffer looks to where he can anchor a rope.  (use rope +6)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Sniffer looks to where he can anchor a rope.  (use rope +6)



_OOC: You could tie it around the hook to which the green lantern is attached fairly easily as it hangs only 5 ft. off the ground.  This wouldn't be the most secure of all places, at the hook connects to a sturdy chain which rises about 40 ft. to the alcove ceiling high above you and would therefore swing a bit, but there are really no other good choices.  There is the sarcophagus, but that's over 50 ft. away._


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 22, 2005)

Appraising the hole, Meldain decides he is easily capable to climb down it. Noticing the crew opening the sarcophagus too late, he watches the green flames, thinking _Green Fire? Odd...

_"*Are you guys ok?*" When he gets positive answers, he'll start climbing down.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 22, 2005)

_OOC: Also note that, in case this wasn't clear before, there is a 20 ft. drop from the end of the shaft (which ends in the middle of the ceiling of the room below) to the floor of that room.  There is no way to climb this.  You either just drop or bridge the gap some other way (such as with a rope).

The drop itself is not too bad, I'll judge it to be a 1d6 damage drop if you hang from the edge of the shaft.  According to the falling rules, if you drop intentionally the first 1d6 are considered non-lethal.  If you make a DC 15 Jump of Tumble check, you can ignore this 1d6 entirely (note that armor-check penalties apply).  There is, however, the small problem of getting up again once you've dropped down ..._


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

"I think we should either drop a rope and climb down, or perhaps hole up here and rest a bit before we continue.  Some of you don't look too good, and I could use some time to study."  Zan says.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 22, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch looks down into the hole, and realizes there are only two equally dissatisfactory methods for climbing down.  Either they climb down and drop to the ground, or lower themselves on ropes.  Neither appeals to the dwarf, who prefers to keep two solid feet on the ground.

"I agree with Zan.  Let's rest up here for the night.  Maybe we can find one of those elevator thingies that Rial was talking about."

OOC:  note that i went back and edited my post to reflect the singeing from the coffin.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

Sniffer pause a moment, "I do not think this is a good place to camp.  Remember the wolves and the dead peoples items.  Let us go down the mountain a bit and stay at the cabin located 15 minutes down the trail.  There might also be pitons and climbing gear so that we have a secure ancor point to tie a rope to."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2005)

"I'm with Sniffer on that one, lets head out from under here. Feels weird sleeping underground." replies Kerwin, still patting out his smoking clothing.  He then retrieves his chains gingerly at first to make sure they have cooled.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

"Anywhere we can rest is fine with me" Zan yawns.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 22, 2005)

Meldain sighs. "Oh, well, if we must rest, then we should..."
He suddenly remembers something, and looks for the remains of his lamp. "Think someone might be able to fix that later somewhen?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 23, 2005)

Gathering your belongings you make your way up the steps from the star-shaped chamber towards the exit.  You pass the wolves' lair and head down the hallway, once again hearing the eerie voice-like sounds emanating from the walls.

Once outside of the Cairn you can see that it has turned into a somewhat overcast, hot and muggy afternoon.  Rain clouds loom overhead yet seem reluctant to give any kind of relief from the heat.

Pak and Kellian sigh and look at each other, a quiet look of disappointment in their eyes.  The shifter remains silent, but the changeling speaks up, “Look, gents, it’s been fun and all, but Kellian and I have been thinking and talking.  We haven’t found a thing in this place and some of us have almost died for it.  We don’t think it’s worth it anymore.  We’re sorry to run out on you like this, but I’m sure you’ll be fine.  We’re going to head back to Diamond Lake, there are much better pickings there for the likes of us!”  Pak smiles, trying to make the best of the situation, “Good luck to you all, though, and don’t worry, I won’t tell anyone about our little adventure.  Not that there’s really all that much to tell.”

Kellian shrugs and grabs his pack as he trots away from you.  Pak tries another smile and then runs after the shifter, not wanting to be left behind.  In less than a minute they move around a bend in the path and disappear from sight.

The rest of you pick your way through the overgrown path which leads from the entrance, making your way back to the main trail.  Once there you make a left, heading further up into the hills surrounding Diamond Lake.  From here it’s only a short walk to the former mining office, not more than ten minutes.

The countryside here is covered in tall acacia trees with heavy undergrowth, and as this path is seldom used it requires a bit of bushwhacking from time to time.  Nothing that your group isn’t up to.

Some of you played in these woods as children, although you haven’t been up this way in quite some time.  Nineteen years ago the Red Death plague swept through this part of Breland, killing thousands in its wake.  Many homesteads in this vicinity were wiped out completely, even infecting the livestock.  The disease was blamed on spies from Thrane (or was it Aundair?) who were Breland’s main opponents during that part of the Last War, but nothing was every conclusively proven.  After the worst of the Red Death had past, people in town were afraid to come up here, scared that they might bump into some poor, infected hermit.  They kept to Diamond Lake, even if the town was becoming less and less of an inviting place.

In addition to the slight jitters that memories of the Red Death provoke (in those of you who are old enough to remember it, that is) there is the additional danger that the wolves you encountered in the cairn are far from the most dangerous predators in this region.

You stop at an overgrown side path, unsure of how to proceed.  After a brief discussion you decide that this is indeed the trail to the office.  You proceed up it, slicing away some of the underbrush, and brushing off the many small cobwebs which block your path.  The path rises until it opens up in a clearing.  A modest dwelling squats upon the crown of a small hill.  While the rough stone walls of the first floor look mostly intact, the second floor has completely collapsed.  A half height wall rings the house, but it too is in a state of severe disrepair.  Rubble and dense weeds choke the yard.  Made of smooth stone blocks, this building stands in shambles.  Thick vines creep up the side and most of the windows are broken.  The front door hands open, barely on its hinges, under a sagging and partially collapsed porch.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Zan waves goodbye to his brother, hoping that perhaps this will ground him a bit more, and he can start his life off on a better path.  Still, he hopes that some day he will have the opertunity to adventure with his brother again.

When they arive at the building, Zan walks around it and survays it, checking to see if it looks stable and sturdy.  Not knowing very much about buildings however, he quickly nods in approval.  "This looks like a good place for shelter, and we can defend ourselves from the wild as well."


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 23, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

When people suggest they don't want to sleep underground, Mulch becomes perplexed.  "What's wrong with sleeping underground?" he asks.  But when the group decides to head back to the cabin, Mulch just shrugs his shoulders and follows along.

At the cabin, seeing how rickety and old it is, the dwarf says, "And we think this is more secure than solid rock? How strange." 

He asks Shifter and Kerwin if they want to have a look around the perimeter with him, to make sure that there are no surprises out there waiting for them.


----------



## Someone (Jul 23, 2005)

"So few we´ve explored" says Rial "But so many surprises. Specially the hot ´corpse´ in the sarcophagus. I´m surprise that still worked after all those hundreds of years. I´m continuing, if nothing to find out what was it´s use; I´m stopping calling it a ´tomb´." 

While saying that, he´s looking for a comfortable place to sleep at.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 24, 2005)

Fixit stands quietly beside the door considering what the loss of the companions may mean to the sucess of their venture. He stays alert during the evening, gaurding whilst his friends rest.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Zan, Mulch, Sniffer and Kerwin decide to make a quick tour of the perimeter of the property (_OOC: Sorry for volunteering you, Sniffer and Kerwin_  ).  The clearing on the top of this hill seems to be about 100 yards long and perhaps 120 yards wide, although the term "clearing" can only be applied in a vague sense.  It looks as if this area had been clearcut at one time, but no one has maintained it in quite a long time.  Groundcover vines and small trees and bushes have taken over, so much so that you have to pay close attention to where you are stepping for fear of catching your feet on them.

(_OOC:  A successful Knowledge (local) check tells you that the previous owner of the building, a mining manager named Ulgo Fant, abandoned the place more than fifty years ago when his nearby mine ran dry.  When he died over a decade ago, the property has left without an owner._)

Behind the building a stone well rises up out of the weeds.  Although the bucket is gone, you can still see water at the bottom of it.  Not too far from it you can also discern the ruins of a wooden outhouse, lying in a disorganized heap.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 24, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> While saying that, he´s looking for a comfortable place to sleep.



Rial makes his way over the partially collapsed porch to the front door, barely hanging on its hinges.  Despite the hinges needing work, the door itself seems to be in pretty decent shape.  Through the front door, the warlock enters what must have been the main living room.  Small mounds of debris litter the floor of this room.  Loose stones, dead weeds, and grime cover virtually every surface.  Paintings must have once adorned the place as indicated by the particular stain patterns marring the walls.  The only light comes from outside, illuminating clouds of dust dancing through the stale air.

The room itself seems to be in pretty decent shape, although the floor in a semi-seperated section to your left has partially collapsed, revealing bare earth beneath it.  A flight of stairs lead off of this room to the second floor, but it is chocked with debris.

Directly to the right of the living room space is what looks to have been an office.  The bookshelves and desk lining the walls have thoroughly rotted, although they still contain a few moldy books and scrolls.

Adjoining the living room is a sizable dining room.  A few chairs and a table are scattered about, but all seem so ruined and soiled as to render them worthless.

In the far corner of the building is the kitchen which contains an actual fire pit, but the chimney is blocked and will probably have to be cleared before it can be used.  The pantry, attached to the kitchen, has a number of empty and broken shelves along with two empty barrels.  Another flight of stairs here lead to to a crude cellar with a packed dirt floor.

The cellar is partially collapsed, but seems pretty stable.  Along one wall a crumbling wine rack still stands, although others have already plundered it, leaving a pile of empty and broken bottles at its base.

The second floor of the manor is in complete ruins, with huge holes in the thatched roof.  The floor above prevents most of the rainwater from leaking into the first floor.

Looking around, you judge that because of the damage to the roof, the first floor will probably be the most suitable for staying in.  It could be completely cleaned in a day given the right supplies, although to make it truly livable would require paint, replacement floor boards and plaster.  Renovating the upstairs would require a skilled carpenter and quite a bit of wood and other building supplies.  The walls need some work as well, requiring a stone mason, and the glass windows are beyond hope.  They need to just be boarded up or replaced.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Sniffer looks around than annonuces, "this place can work for tonight.  I think we should all have watches.  Our presence may attract the curious who can attract the deadly.  I will do the last watch of the night.  You all decide who will do the early watches and wake me.  I am going to sleep now."

Sniffer goes to an area and sweeps an area free of debris than lays down on his back to sleep.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

"You know, we could fix this place up pretty good and claim it for ourselves.   There's plenty of room, and it's in a great spot."  Zan says, more thinking aloud than actualy too anyone.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Sniffer looks around than annonuces, "this place can work for tonight.  I think we should all have watches.  Our presence may attract the curious who can attract the deadly.  I will do the last watch of the night.  You all decide who will do the early watches and wake me.  I am going to sleep now."
> 
> Sniffer goes to an area and sweeps an area free of debris than lays down on his back to sleep.



_OOC: Um, Ranger Rick, warforged don't need to sleep.  You're not a spellcaster, so you don't have to rest to regain spells either._


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Um, Ranger Rick, warforged don't need to sleep.  You're not a spellcaster, so you don't have to rest to regain spells either._




_He also has rations in his equipment. I think something went wrong with his programming   _


----------



## Someone (Jul 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You know, we could fix this place up pretty good and claim it for ourselves.   There's plenty of room, and it's in a great spot."  Zan says, more thinking aloud than actualy too anyone.




"Yeah, it´s a great place if you´re a do-it-yourself freak" says Rial. "But actually, I´d be dissapointed if the only we can get from this trip is a ruin."

"I´m having a walk around here. It´s still to early to go to sleep, and if we check there´s nothing dangerous around we can sleep without worring for guards nonsense. Who goes with me?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Um, Ranger Rick, warforged don't need to sleep.  You're not a spellcaster, so you don't have to rest to regain spells either._




OOC: Thanks and disregard my last post.

Sniffer sets up an observation area so that he can be on watch and allow the spellcasters to rest up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 25, 2005)

Kerwin joins any scouting missions, wanting to get a good sense of the layout outside and inside the shack.  He will also try to find the best place for him and Sniffer to run watches from.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 25, 2005)

Thinking it still too early to sleep, Meldain rummages and sifts through everything, looking for interesting stuff. Documents, hidden stashes, and everything. He'll stay on the ground floor and the cellar, though, for now, thinking the objects there are less likely to be damaged by weather.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 26, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch eyes the well.  "It would be nice if we could get some water here.  All we need is some kind of bucket."  First, he picks up a rock and tosses it down the well.  Then he will rummage the outhouse and the main cabin looking for something to use as a bucket.  If nothing seems to work, he will rig a bucket out of his shirt, tie it to the end of a rope, and pull up some water to refill their waterskins.  assuming their's no danger in sight, he will lean his sword against the well.

As he's working on getting some water, Mulch thinks to himself, "It's too bad Pak left.  We could of had some fun tonight."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Sniffer sets up an observation area so that he can be on watch and allow the spellcasters to rest up.



_OOC: The thatch on the roof is actually worn away (or missing) in so many places that you can get an almost 360 degree view from the second floor.  You can't get this view from once place, but from walking between the two bedrooms and the small hallway.  You'll get rained on up there, but as a warforged that probably doesn't bother you._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

Meldain:[sblock]Under all the grime and debris of the ground floor which has acculumated in the decade since the house was abandoned, Meldain finds nothing of worth.  The books and scrolls either fall apart at the slightest touch or are water-stained to the point of incomprehension.  He moves on to the basement, being careful not to cut himself on all the broken bottles which lie scattered about.  He is about to give up when he stubs his toe on what looks to be a rock which sticks up out of the dirt floor.  On closer inspection it looks as if this particular stone is carved to look like some kind of face.  Intrigued he begis to unearth the "rock" only to find that it is actually some kind of stone drinking tankard.  It is quite heavy and ornately carved, with a dwarven warrior carved into the side, and the handle carved into the likeness of a goblin shaman.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

Rial, Kerwin:[sblock]You take some time to explore the area around the property.  Less than fifty yards from the house, down a long-abandoned side trail you find what could have only been the house's midden heap.  Most of its contents decayed long ago, although you can still see various wood, stone, glass and pottery remnants mixed into the pile.

The area around here is quite heavily wooded with deer trails criss-crossing it, seemingly at random.  You find the spoors of various animals on your travels, but can't identify them.  There is quite a bit of undergrowth throughout, forcing you to either stick to the animal trails or bushwhack your way through prickly vines, stinging nettles and ground-cover.

On the way back to the house you come across a small pond covered in various aquatic plants and ringed with reeds and blackberry bushes.  At this time of the year they are not ripe, still needing a few more months before they can be picked.  The pond looks quite inviting in this heat.

You eventually make your way back to the house, having taken a little over an hour to make the trek.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Mulch eyes the well.  "It would be nice if we could get some water here.  All we need is some kind of bucket."  First, he picks up a rock and tosses it down the well.  Then he will rummage the outhouse and the main cabin looking for something to use as a bucket.  If nothing seems to work, he will rig a bucket out of his shirt, tie it to the end of a rope, and pull up some water to refill their waterskins.  assuming their's no danger in sight, he will lean his sword against the well.
> 
> As he's working on getting some water, Mulch thinks to himself, "It's too bad Pak left.  We could of had some fun tonight."



Mulch:[sblock]The rock drops into the well landing with a wet plop in the water, approximately forty feet below.  You wait for a few moments to see if there is a reaction, but hear nothing except for the croaking and splashing of a few frogs.
After a bit of work you tie your shirt into a makeshift bucket, not having found a regular one anywhere in the vicinity.  You lower it down into the well having borrowed Kerwin's silk rope before he left on his scouting trip.  The water you pull up looks and smells clean, if a bit tainted with sulfer, but that is not unusual for this region.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2005)

"We'll hold up here then for the night.  Sniffer, I'll need a bit of rest, but I'll join you in the middle of the night for watch just wake me."  says Kerwin as they return to the rest of the group.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "We'll hold up here then for the night.  Sniffer, I'll need a bit of rest, but I'll join you in the middle of the night for watch just wake me."  says Kerwin as they return to the rest of the group.




"No need.  You sleep well my living friend.  If you are woken, it will mean bad stuff is going on."


----------



## Someone (Jul 26, 2005)

"There´s nothing around worthy of worry" informs Rial just after returning. "At least nothing that walks under the sun."

The warlock then looks for a shadow to sit under, apparently decided not to do anything else in what´s left of the day.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 26, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Meldain:[sblock]Under all the grime and debris of the ground floor which has acculumated in the decade since the house was abandoned, Meldain finds nothing of worth. The books and scrolls either fall apart at the slightest touch or are water-stained to the point of incomprehension. He moves on to the basement, being careful not to cut himself on all the broken bottles which lie scattered about. He is about to give up when he stubs his toe on what looks to be a rock which sticks up out of the dirt floor. On closer inspection it looks as if this particular stone is carved to look like some kind of face. Intrigued he begis to unearth the "rock" only to find that it is actually some kind of stone drinking tankard. It is quite heavy and ornately carved, with a dwarven warrior carved into the side, and the handle carved into the likeness of a goblin shaman.[/sblock]



"You just need to know where to look," Meldain mutters as he unearthes the tankard carefully. "Looks kind of nice. Is that a dwarf? I wonder if Mulch would be interested seeing it." Unsure about whether he should take the tankard along tomorrow, he starts to think about possible places to secure it.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 27, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Having successfully configured his 'bucket', Mulch calls over to everyone to come get their water skins filled.  After that, he unties his shirt and finds a suitable place for it to hang.  He then asks, with a loud smack of his belly, "What's for supper?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 27, 2005)

_OOC: If anyone wants to make an Appraise check on the tankard, let me know._


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Zan fills his waterskin, then finds a good place inside where he can sleep comfortably.  He sets his pack to the side, and sits down, testing it.  "This will do nicely for tonight."  He flips through his spellbook wondering what he should prepare for tomorow.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 27, 2005)

Fixit takes a moment to position himself outside the front door. He unslings his crossbow and loads it, standing to attention. He appears to be on gaurd but in reality his mind is running through the necessary exercises to refresh itself in an effort to be ready to refocus his infusions for the following day.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 28, 2005)

During the night the watches spot a few curious animals coming near the house, wondering who has taken up residence there again.  They stay only to catch a few glimpse and smell the air before quickly diving back into the underbrush.

Amazingly for this time of the year it does not rain overnight, and you wake up reasonably rested.  The sky is overcast, and the temperature is already climbing as you collect your belongings.  After an hour of study and meditation you quickly break your fast, fill your waterskins from the slightly sulpher-tasting well and head back towards the Cairn.

From what you can tell (_OOC: Search and Spot checks_) nothing has changed at the entrance, all is as you left it.  Lighting your lanterns and torches, you head back into the underground passages, a smaller, yet somewhat wiser group than marched in the morning before.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

As we approach, Sniffer was in front.  Quickly checking out what had (not) been disturbed, he turns to the group, "I shall be last, who will lead us into this place?"


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 28, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch volunteers to take the lead.  "I'm happy to go in front."  To the skeptical looks he receives, he responds, "What?  It only makes sense.  I am the only one with dark vision.  I'll be better able to spot any danger."

As soon as he sees every one is ready, he moves forward without hesitation.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2005)

"Just move to the beetle pit" says Rial.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

After everyone goes in Sniffer again sweeps the ground, erasing tracks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2005)

Kerwin indicates for Mulch to lead on and follows step behind.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 28, 2005)

(Meldain would try to appraise the tankard; +2, untrained)
"Let's get going. I'm burning to see what else is in there."


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Zan volunteers to carry a light of some kind.

OOC: I changed my spells for today, they're updated on the character sheet.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 29, 2005)

Carefully you all make your way back to the star-shaped room where you encountered the beetles and the bizarre eye-spider.  You notice a few of the beetles scurrying around that had attacked you early, but not nearly enough to form a swarm.  They run from you as you approach, climbing into holes in the wall, or heading further down a hallway.

After descending the stairs you find yourself once again in the enormous chamber with the many colored lanterns, the trapped sarcophagus on the swivel pedastal, and the hole in the northernmost corridor.


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2005)

"Start tying the ropes together" says Rial. "I´ll check there´s nothing dangerous down there, go up again to take care of the rope, then descend the last after you."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 29, 2005)

Kerwin helps in any way he can to prepare for the descent.  He'll stay away from the flaming sarcophagus, remembering the burns he got.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 30, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

When they arrive at the hole and begin preparing the ropes, Mulch sighs with disappointment.  He hoped this crazy idea had been forgotten.

"Isn't there any other way to get down their?  Maybe we should try moving the coffin around again?"

Assuming he's ignored, Mulch will eventually work up the courage to climb down, but he will be complaining the whole time.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 30, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit addresses the group "I agree with friend Mulch, there could be more in this room to learn, let us see if the sarcophagus has any more secrets to tell"


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

"Well, there was that other strange contraption that came up and down when we turned it, but I wouldn't trust that.  Besides, what happens if we close this hole and it's the only way down?"  Zan asks.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, there was that other strange contraption that came up and down when we turned it, but I wouldn't trust that.  Besides, what happens if we close this hole and it's the only way down?"  Zan asks.



_OOC: Just for clarification, the hole in the "bluegreen" corridor (from which the creatures emerged) cannot be closed again.  The mechanism which used to be here broke down completely, and is probably among the large pile of rubble in the chamber below it.  What remains now is a large hole._


----------



## Someone (Jul 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I agree with friend Mulch, there could be more in this room to learn, let us see if the sarcophagus has any more secrets to tell"




"You can do that while I scout down the hole" says Rial. "But man, if those secrets are fire, beetles and eyes-spiders, you can keep them."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 30, 2005)

Disappearing down the hole, Rial makes his way along the rough walls of the shaft.  Near the bottom he can see that the room hasn't changed a bit since yesterday.  The small, acid beetles can still be seen crawling around here and there, and a large pile of rubble covers the floor where the mechanism collapsed.  When he listens he hears nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Just for clarification, the hole in the "blue" corridor (from which the creatures emerged) cannot be closed again.  The mechanism which used to be here broke down completely, and is probably among the large pile of rubble in the chamber below it.  What remains now is a large hole._



OOC: Doesn't mean something else can't collaps and close the hole   Zan's concerns could be more excitement to look in the hole more than actual concerns.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

Fixit puts his shoulder to the casket and tries to push it in the same direction it was turned the previous day.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Sniffer joins Fixit.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 1, 2005)

With a strong push (_OOC: Sniffer makes Str check assisted by Fixit_) the two warforged move the platform with the sarcophagus one position clockwise.  It clicks into place easily, but your efforts are only rewarded by silence.  No mechanical noises can be heard coming from the "blue" corridor.

(_OOC: Note that this corridor has not been explored_)


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 1, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"Well let's see if we can push it any further," Mulch volunteers, and lends his shoulder to aid the warforgered in their exertions.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Zan peers down the "Blue" choridor to see if there is anything down there.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 1, 2005)

"I've always thought the saying goes 'Burned guy avoids the flame'... I'll check out that corridor, and unless I say otherwise, don't touch anything. Don't want to end up a stain on the floor." Meldain says, a bit cautious after the collapse of yesterday.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 2, 2005)

Zan and Meldain carefully make their way down the “blue” corridor, with an blue lantern hanging here identical to the one found in the “green” corridor.  Unlike the green lantern, however, this one is not lit.  At first the corridor seems to be shaped identically to the other passageways, until they realize that the ceiling at the terminus of it reaches up much higher than in the previously inspected hallways.  The ceiling over the blue lantern is at least 50 feet high here, unlike in the others where it only reaches to a height of about 40 feet.  Because of the relatively weak light of the lantern Meldain is carrying you cannot be sure of how high the ceiling truly is here.
A quick search around the hallway also reveal several human bones near the end of it.  Studying them Zan decides that they have the appearance of being crushed, as if the unlucky fellow died from a great fall.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 2, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> "Well let's see if we can push it any further," Mulch volunteers, and lends his shoulder to aid the warforgered in their exertions.



Mulch, Sniffer and Fixit continue pushing the sarcophagus and it moves once again on its central swivel.  This time in clicks into place in the corridor running at a ninety degree angle to the right of the corridor you came in through.  (_OOC: The one in the "three o'clock" position if you're looking at the map._)
A few second later you hear a similar rumbling of gears you heard earlier.  This is not the violent griding you heard from the "green" corridor, but one identical to the one you heard coming from the hallway with the yellow lantern.  The rumbling ends with the noise of air escaping from a point at the end of the corridor.
As the illumination from your light sources does not reach to the end of this hallway, the dwarf and the two warforged carefully make their way down it, only to discover that a small, circular chamber, or elevator as it has been named, has arisen from the floor, identical to the one you found in the "yellow" corridor.  Looking inside you see that this one is not empty, however.  Numerous crushed bones and moldy clothes lie upon the floor of the cylinder.
Otherwise the corridor is similar to the others, with a ceiling that reaches a height of about 40 feet.  No lantern hangs at the end of the iron chain here, however.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

"Do we join the others?"


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 2, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

"Fascinating," Mulch says to himself.  

To Sniffer, he says, "Let's examine this contraption first."  Mulch will thoroughly examine the elevator, first from the outside, and if he determines it's safe, then from the inside.  He will look for any signs of a secret compartment, plus try to figure out what mechanics make it work.  He will also search through the bones and old clothes piled on the floor, to see if he can make out who was here before, and what happened to them.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"It truly is wonderous technolgy"  Fixit says to Mulch "I long to be able to study these contraptions more fully, imagine the knowledge one could accrue from the creators - we must find if there are any notes on how these things work hidden away anywhere" Fixit walks around the device, poking and prodding and looking for any sign of danger "The condition of that debris in the bottom of the contraption could be a cause for concern" After studying the device for a couple of minutes, Fixit draws his mace and attempts to carefully drag some of the debris from the cylinder.

OOC: Search +4; Know (Arch and Eng) +3; Appraise +4; Artificer Knowledge


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 2, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Responding to Fixit, as they examine the elevator, Mulch says, "We might be able to examine the remains of that last compartment in the debris below the hole.  I just wish there were a more stable way to get down there, like a good old fashioned staircase."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

Allow me to make you an expediant rope ladder.  Sniffer ties the rope so that it containes large knot bundles.  He than anchors the rope and is set to assit the other two.  If he has enough rope, he has a second parallel rope.

OOC: Use rope/climb +6


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2005)

"Seems like the lights were turned off here. I wonder if that has something to do with this... elevator thing not appearing?"
Meldain shudders at the sight of the crushed bones. He might have looked a lot like that yesterday.
"Is it my imagination, or is the ceiling higher in this corridor? I don't like the... Hey! Did you touch that sarcophagus again?!"
At the first sound of the rumbling, Meldain dashes out of the corridor. Once it is clear that the sky doesn't fall, he says "I told you not to touch that thing! Who knows what other traps it holds!... There are bones in the blue corridor. Zan said the guy might have dropped from a great height. Besides, we do have a path into those lower caves - why not use it?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Zan exacmines the blue lantern to see if he can figure out how to relight it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Kerwin stands a little confused at the random nature his companions are approaching the room's puzzle.  With some dealing with the hole beneath the green lantern and some dealing with the blue lantern, while others push the sarcophagus, Kerwin decides to put his effort where he believes it might help best and moves to the hole.

"Sniffer, need a hand?" he offers.


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 2, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

To Meldain:  "Aren't you even the least bit curious how this thing works?  I can't imagine how such a device was built and has remained a secret for so long.  I wonder if they have mechanics like this in Sharn."

He continues with his investigation, amused by Fixit's cautiousness, but willing to allow him to take the lead.  But if nothing else happens to distract him or warn him off, he will definitely step inside the compartment and thoroughly check it out.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 2, 2005)

"Of course I'm curious! But I also value my life, and I wouldn't want to be crushed beneath a lot of rocks. Wait... that one corridor was apparently higher than the other one... I wonder..."
Meldain rushes outside, to the wolf den, and looks at the picture again, to see if that is somehow reflected in the painting.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 2, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Kerwin stands a little confused at the random nature his companions are approaching the room's puzzle.  With some dealing with the hole beneath the green lantern and some dealing with the blue lantern, while others push the sarcophagus, Kerwin decides to put his effort where he believes it might help best and moves to the hole.
> 
> "Sniffer, need a hand?" he offers.




"Why yes Kerwin I could use one, but I prefer two.  Let me show you how to make a proper climbing knot."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> To Sniffer, he says, "Let's examine this contraption first."  Mulch will thoroughly examine the elevator, first from the outside, and if he determines it's safe, then from the inside.  He will look for any signs of a secret compartment, plus try to figure out what mechanics make it work.  He will also search through the bones and old clothes piled on the floor, to see if he can make out who was here before, and what happened to them.



Mulch quickly glances at the bones in the cylindrical compartment, noticing that they seem to have been crushed and broken, as if a great, blunt weight had damaged them.  (_OOC: Heal check_)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Allow me to make you an expediant rope ladder.  Sniffer ties the rope so that it containes large knot bundles.  He than anchors the rope and is set to assit the other two.  If he has enough rope, he has a second parallel rope.
> 
> OOC: Use rope/climb +6



_OOC: This is fairly easily done and creates a rope that requires on a DC 5 climb check.  However, you need twice the length of rope you normally would (e.g. a 50 ft. rope creates a 25 ft. rope ladder).  The whole process takes about 20 minutes._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan exacmines the blue lantern to see if he can figure out how to relight it.



_OOC: The lantern itself has no fuel or wick in it.  It seems to "light" it you would have to put another light source (like a candle, torch, or everburning torch) inside it._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 3, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (Meldain would try to appraise the tankard; +2, untrained)



_OOC: Sorry, Knight Otu, I completely forgot about this.  After taking a look at it, you have no idea in the world how much it might be worth.  The stone carving is real nice, though _


----------



## Someone (Aug 3, 2005)

Near the hole, Rial waits for his companions to finish with the star room.

[ooc: just saying hello]


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: The lantern itself has no fuel or wick in it.  It seems to "light" it you would have to put another light source (like a candle, torch, or everburning torch) inside it._



Zan will light a candle and put it inside.


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 4, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

The dwarf looks at the crushed bones with a worried expression, looks up at the ceiling of the compartment, and begins to have doubts whether it's safe to enter.  He looks at Fixit as he also examines the outside, and asks, "Can you make out what it's for?  It appears from the condition of these skeletons that it might not be the most secure of contraptions."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan will light a candle and put it inside.



With the candle inside, the lantern gives off a weak, yet pretty blue light, casting dancing shadows on the wall.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "Of course I'm curious! But I also value my life, and I wouldn't want to be crushed beneath a lot of rocks. Wait... that one corridor was apparently higher than the other one... I wonder..."
> Meldain rushes outside, to the wolf den, and looks at the picture again, to see if that is somehow reflected in the painting.



Meldain takes a moment to look at the mural in the nearby alcove, and sees nothing at first.  After close study (OOC: Search check) he does notice that their is a very small "X" which has been carved near the depiction of that passage.  This carving was obviously done much later than the mural.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> After studying the device for a couple of minutes, Fixit draws his mace and attempts to carefully drag some of the debris from the cylinder.
> 
> OOC: Search +4; Know (Arch and Eng) +3; Appraise +4; Artificer Knowledge



Fixit and Mulch:[sblock]After carefully sifting through the debris in the cylinder (OOC: Search check), Fixit comes to the same conclusion as Mulch, that the person died from massive blunt trauma.  Among the modly clothes and bones he finds a small pouch containing 35 gp, 15 sp, and a small, red ruby.  Studying the cylinder for a few minutes you realize that it is beyond your knowledge.  You don't understand (magically) how it might work.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Meldain takes a moment to look at the mural in the nearby alcove, and sees nothing at first.  After close study (OOC: Search check) he does notice that their is a very small "X" which has been carved near the depiction of that passage.  This carving was obviously done much later than the mural.



"Huh... Odd thing, that."
(Did Meldain search the whole painting or just the "blue portion"?)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "Huh... Odd thing, that."
> (Did Meldain search the whole painting or just the "blue portion"?)



Meldain searched the entire painting.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2005)

More puzzled that ever after looking at the painting, Meldain returns to the others. "I'd say we should climb down that hole now. The sarcophagus won't run away, I guess, but if something is down there - more of these spidery things, maybe - it may notice us tinkering with that stuff."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 5, 2005)

_OOC: One more thing about the "blue" corridor.  The top of the end of the corridor was beyond the illumination of the torch or lantern you had been carrying._


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 5, 2005)

"We're ready and waiting." says Kerwin. He, Sniffer, and Rial are all waiting above the hole for the others to join them. "This looks like the next place we should investigate, it doesnt look like it has been touched in a long time. Hopefully there'll be some untouched treasure down there too."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 6, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"Well friend Mulch it seems the methodical room by room approach is not to the liking of our friends, it looks like we are to leave questions behind unanswered. Come this mystery will have to wait - let us hope that our actions down yon tunnel do not have negative impacts on this room, and that we live to come back and finish our investigations." With that Fixit pats Mulch on the back and quickly walks over to his waiting friends "Apologies for holding up our progress, we were but wanting to finish the investigation of the casket before proceeding. How are we getting down?" he enquires his attention divided between the hole and the sarcophagus sitting invitingly in the center of the room.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 6, 2005)

"Sniffer and I have attached a rope to the lantern above. It should allow us all to descend with relative ease." replies Kerwin as Fixit joins the group above the hole.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"I am prepared" Fixit says as he looks dubiously at the hole and the rope "I was not built to climb, I hope that yon rope will hold my mass. Who climbs first? The best catcher?" Fixit says wryly.


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Zan, disapointed that his lighting of the lamp did not work, returns to the group.  "We should be returning this way eventualy, so we can finish exploring this chamber" he says, again, not to anyone in particular.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I am prepared" Fixit says as he looks dubiously at the hole and the rope "I was not built to climb, I hope that yon rope will hold my mass. Who climbs first? The best catcher?" Fixit says wryly.





"Fixit You are built no different than I.  I have prepared the ropes so that we are safe.  Worry not for the climb, but what is already down there waiting for us."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 8, 2005)

In turn, each of you makes his way down the crude rope ladder which your companions have constructed.  It is tethered above to the chain which would normally hold the green lantern, the one you first saw when you entered the tomb yesterday.  It has now been placed aside in order to tie the rope more securely.

One by one you easily make your way down (_OOC: "Taking 10" on your climb checks_) the rope ladder into the room below.  At first you climb through the acid-scarred tunnel which once held the "elevator" mechanism you saw in the other corridors.  On its walls you can see the tracks where thousands of the beetles crawled out from their incarceration below.

Passing through the shaft you emerge in the room below.  A large pile of rubble and torn metal lies in a heap below the rope ladder, the remains of the ruined mechanism.  After a 20 foot drop from the ceiling, you let go of the rope as you reach the top of the rubble and carefully make your way down over the stones and boulders to the sand-colored tiled floor.

The room itself is much smaller than the one above, roughly square, 15 by 20 feet with a small rounded alcove in its southern wall.  The general design of this underground chamber is similar to the one above, although a discerning eye can tell that it has a somewhat rougher appearance, as if its builders did not want to invest the time and effort.  Dozens of bas-relief figures similar to the one of the sarcophagus lid in the room above star disapprovingly from the walls here.  Many sport crossed arms and stern expressions.  A few of the figures' heads are missing and some have huge chunks torn out of them.  Others have a weird melted appearance, as if they'd been sprayed by something terribly caustic.  A large glyph that looks like a stylized arrow points down a short corridor to the north that leads to a small intersection.

_OOC: The map below is "upside down", meaning that north is "down" and south is "up"._


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Kerwin takes rear guard as the others drop down into the shaft.  After descending the rope ladder he and Sniffer constructed, Kerwin takes a moment to focus himself psionically (not going to forget this time).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Sniffer allows the other's to start to walk away, than he gets behind them.

As he waits for them to go forward, he sets the rope to the side and sets it in a certain way so he can see if it was tampered with.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 8, 2005)

(OOC: Is the map rotated, or should the description change north and south?)


----------



## Someone (Aug 8, 2005)

Now more used to his powers, Rial climbs up the wall and advances with the others.


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 9, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch takes several moments to regain himself after the climb down.  He hopes no one notices the fright it gave him to have to climb down in this manner, and it was only his pride that forced him to follow with the others in the first place.  A part of him wished he had left with Pak and Kellian last night.  He is sure his silence has been conspicuous, and the first person to say anything is going to get a defensive earful from him.

Once his composure returns, he starts to have a look around the room, checking out all the bas-relief forms and looking for any kind of secret compartments.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (OOC: Is the map rotated, or should the description change north and south?)



_OOC: Sorry, I should have made a note of that.  Yes, the map should be rotated 180 degrees.  Previous post changed to reflect this._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Kerwin takes rear guard as the others drop down into the shaft.  After descending the rope ladder he and Sniffer constructed, Kerwin takes a moment to focus himself psionically (not going to forget this time).



_OOC: Concentration check 19 + 5 = 24 vs. DC 20, success! You become psionically focused_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 9, 2005)

lotuseater said:
			
		

> Once his composure returns, he starts to have a look around the room, checking out all the bas-relief forms and looking for any kind of secret compartments.



_OOC:  You take a full-round actions to search each of the 12 five foot sections of wall in this room, but come up with nothing (just over a minute elapsed)._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

I grunt and gesture towards the way we should go trying to get the party moving.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2005)

Meldain takes the near front, looking out for dangers and other interesting stuff. "North, West, or East?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

Sniffer shrugs his shoulders.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 9, 2005)

"Left is good, I'll cover you." says Kerwin returning to the moment having focused himself.  He assumes his position towards the rear of the party ready to leap forward and support the front line.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit unhooks his crossbow and loads a bolt into the chamber, he warily follows the group keeping his eyes roving over walls, floor and ceiling as they walk. When Kerwin suggests the left tunnel Fixit takes a position against the wall with the crossbow trained down the corridor ready to provide cover fire if it is needed.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Sniffer notches an arow in his bow than whispers, "I suggest when we come to a cross road, we should always follow the left wall."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 10, 2005)

_OOC: Unless you tell me otherwise I will assume the marching order exists as posted earlier by Bront in _ THIS POST.

The party moves ahead to the intersection of the corridors.  Kerwin and Sniffer poke their heads around the left and right corners, asking for light to be brought up to them if they haven't grabbed it already.

To the right you see the 10 ft. wide corridor continues for about 15 ft. before opening into a larger room.  The north and south walls of this large chamber taper in somewhat, and in the nook of the far eastern wall rests a wide stone basin backed by a five-foot-tall shelf.  A hardened orange paste spills out over the two-foot basin lip and covers much of the shelf.  Thousands of tiny beetles with bright blue carapaces skitter and tunnel through the chalky substance.  A keening insect chorus fills the room, and you recognize these as the same acid beetles which attacked you earlier.  At the moment they do not seem to be aware of your presence.

The corridor to the left mirrors the one to the right.  It opens into an identically-shaped space, but its contents are quite different.  Eight man-sized stone slabs, about four feet off the ground, are arranged in two rows in this large room.  A reclining figure lays sprawled on one of these slabs, but at this distance it is difficult to tell if the humanoid figure is dead or merely sleeping.  He is dressed red leather armor, the only hint of color in the otherwise drab room.  The north and south walls taper in somewhat, and the small west wall abust a small stone stage.  A red statue of a powerfully built warrior wielding a cylinder-headed greatclub stands tall upon the stage, its eyes surveying the room.

The corridor ahead of you, heading due north continues on for about 40 ft, with two alcoves branching east and west halfway down its length.  You can't see past this, as the hallway slopes downward suggesting either a steep ramp or a set of stairs ahead.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

Sniffer slowly walks toward the figure on the slab.


----------



## Someone (Aug 10, 2005)

"Be careful" says Rial. "There must be a reason the beetles have not touched him"


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 10, 2005)

Kerwin moves in with Sniffer, glad that the 'forged didn't choose to go poking about near the beetles.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 11, 2005)

As Sniffer and Kerwin step into the slab-filled room, they immediately notice that they are not alone.  An enormous beetle, at least six feet in length staggers about lethargically as if drunk.  It is a deep shade of blue with long, dangerous looking pincers which flail about.  It had been hidden behind one of the stone slabs, which is why you hadn't noticed it before.  It immediately becomes aware of you and lets out a long, angry hiss, and clacks its mandibles together menacingly.

_Initiative:
Meldain 23
Kerwin 16
Mulch 9
Fixit 8
Zan 5
Beetle 5
Sniffer 3
Rial 3_


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Zan draws his crossbow and loads it.


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2005)

ooc: I Delay to go first the next round.


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 11, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

At the sight of the beetle, Mulch let's out a loud, disgusted grunt, and goes charging at it as fast he can, bumping past his companions.  As soon as he gets in range, he will bring his greatsword crashing down on the beetles back.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit quickly glances over his shoulder to where the mass of beetles scuttles before turning back to the immediate threat. Bringing his previously loaded and prepared  crossbow up to eye level he states mechanicly "We had better watch our backs" sighting down the length of the bow he takes aim at the giant bug "Maybe someone, better equipped than I, could pour some oil on the floors and walls around yon corridor's lip in case our noise alerts this ones smaller cousins?"  he suggests as he squeezes the trigger and lets loose a feathered bolt at the giant bug before reaching for a new bolt and reloading his weapon.

[sblock]Light x-bow, +1, 1d8 , 19-20/x2 80'[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

Sniffer moves after the beetle, assuming I am still able I will fire my arrow which is still in the bow.

OOC: +3 Longbow (1d8 x3) AC 17, hp 7


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 11, 2005)

Kerwin charges forward to a position in front of the statue (10' from beetle) "More damn bugs!" he says swinging his chains at it in a whirling arc.

_[ooc: spiked chain +3 (2d4+4/x2) Reach 10';]_


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 12, 2005)

"Does this cairn have _any other_ stuff apart from bugs?" Meldain asks, tossing one of his daggers at the beast.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 12, 2005)

"Does this cairn have any other stuff apart from bugs?" Meldain asks, tossing one of his daggers at the beast.  (_OOC: Draw dagger; dagger attack 11 + 3 – 4 (cover) = 10, miss_)

Kerwin charges forward to a position in front of the statue (10' from beetle) "More damn bugs!" he says swinging his chains at it in a whirling arc.  (OOC_: charge attack 18 + 3 + 2 (charge) = 23, hit! Damage 2d4 + 4 = 8 hp; due to the charge Kerwin’s AC is 14 until the beginning of his next turns_)  As he strikes at the creature he feels a sudden, unnatural wave of fatigue rush over him.  More than anything else in the world he just wants to lie down on one of these comfy-looking slabs and fall asleep.  (_OOC: Will save 1, automatic failure, Kerwin becomes fatigued _)

At the sight of the beetle, Mulch let's out a loud, disgusted grunt, and goes charging at it as fast he can, bumping past his companions. As soon as he gets in range, he will bring his greatsword crashing down on the beetles back.  As he steps into the room, he all of a sudden feels incredibly tired, but is able to shake it off.  (_OOC: As you had allies obstructing you, you couldn’t charge, so I double-moved you instead; FortWill save 17 + 5 = 22, success!_)

Fixit quickly glances over his shoulder to where the mass of beetles scuttles before turning back to the immediate threat. Bringing his previously loaded and prepared crossbow up to eye level he states mechanically "We had better watch our backs" sighting down the length of the bow he takes aim at the giant bug "Maybe someone, better equipped than I, could pour some oil on the floors and walls around yon corridor's lip in case our noise alerts this ones smaller cousins?" he suggests as he squeezes the trigger and lets loose a feathered bolt at the giant bug before reaching for a new bolt and reloading his weapon.  (_OOC: crossbow attack 11 + 1 – 4 (cover) – 4 (firing into melee) = 4, miss; reload crossbow_)

Zan draws his crossbow and loads it.

The beetle arches its back and shoots a cone of greenish-brown liquid at Kerwin through a proboscis-like appendage in its head.  With great skill and quite a bit of luck, the psychic warrior deflects the spray with his spiked chain.  Wherever the liquid falls, it makes a small hissing noise. (_OOC: Fort save 16 + 3 = 19, success!)_

Sniffer moves after the beetle, hopping up on one of the stone slabs, and fires his arrow which is still in the bow.  (_OOC: Jump check 14 + 2 = 16 vs. DC 10, success!  longbow attack 18 + 3 – 4 (firing into melee) = 17, hit! Damage 1d8 = 4 hp; so far the beetle has taken 12 hp of damage_)


_Initiative:
~Round 2~
Rial 23
Meldain 23
Kerwin 16
Mulch 9
Fixit 8
Zan 5
Beetle 5
Sniffer 3_


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Zan will take a 5' step for a better shot and fire at the beatle (+2 1d8 19-20x2, possibly -4 for firing into melee)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Aug 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan will take a 5' step for a better shot and fire at the beatle (+2 1d8 19-20x2, possibly -4 for firing into melee)



_OOC: Bront, also note that if the beetle stays behind the stone slab it also has cover against you, giving you a -8 penalty to fire (i.e. only a "natural 20" will hit it)._


----------



## lotuseater (Aug 12, 2005)

*Mulch - Cleric*

Mulch brings his sword down with great force, aiming to cleave the beetle in two with one mightly blow.

As he does so, he shouts out to the companions hanging back at the entrance.  "The room has some kind of charm.  It will cause you to fall asleep if you are not careful."

OOC:  Sorry about the confusion.  I was aware that I could not do a proper charge, and was just describing Mulch's actions.  If I ever intend to use some kind of special attack, like a charge or a power attack, i will include it in the OOC.  But I will often leave my actions a bit vague, like i will usually not give an exact square for my movements, since someone might move there before me.  I will leave it to you to make an exact move, based on the general info i give.  if it's ever unclear, just let me know.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> _OOC: Bront, also note that if the beetle stays behind the stone slab it also has cover against you, giving you a -8 penalty to fire (i.e. only a "natural 20" will hit it)._



OOC: Well... um...  Zan will let the other combatants fight it out, but if it ever comes out from cover, he'll take a shot.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 12, 2005)

Breathing heavily already, Kerwin brings his chains around again. The chains feel much more difficult to swing due to the unnatural aura of the beetle. "Not feeling to well." he says to no one in particular.


----------



## Someone (Aug 12, 2005)

(ooc: Notice that I said earlier that Rial used the wall to advance. Now I don´t think if that was a good idea, but anyway)

Rial crawls on the wall, feeling quite strange when he turns down and sees the beetle and his companions up there, sticking to the walls. He raises a hand and tries to hit the bug with a gout of black flame.

ooc: [sblock]Climb two squares east and one south, trying to get a clear shot, then use eldrith blast; I don´t think I can use Point blank shot, but maybe I´m high enough that the stone lab won´t cover the beetle. +2 ranged touch, 1d6 damage, no penalty for firing into melee[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit risks another glance over his shoulder "Quick. Draw it out into the open so we can more easily attack the beast" he suggests before again firing a bolt at the beetle and reloading.

OOC: Light x-bow, +1, 1d8 , 19-20/x2 80'


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 15, 2005)

Meldain draws and tosses another dagger, stepping out of the way of the others.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2005)

Rial crawls on the wall, feeling quite strange when he turns down and sees the beetle and his companions up there, sticking to the walls. He raises a hand and tries to hit the bug with a gout of black flame.  From his position on the wall, he is able to see over the platform the beetle is hiding behind.  The blast hits the giant insect squarely in the midsection, its carapace twisting and smoldering.  Suddenly, the warlock feels an unnatural wave of fatigue wash over him.  (_OOC: Move; Eldritch blast ranged touch attack 14 + 2 + 1 (PBS) = 17, hit! Damage 1d6 + 1 (PBS) = 6 hp; Will save 6 + 2 = 8, failure, Rial becomes fatigued_)

Meldain draws and tosses another dagger, stepping out of the way of the others.  As he steps into the room, he suddenly feels extremely tired, as if he has just finished a long-distance run.  He would like to do nothing more than curl up on one of the stone platforms and fall asleep.  (_OOC: 5 foot step; draw weapon; dagger ranged attack 14 + 3 – 4 (cover) – 6 (RI) = 7, miss; Will save 8 – 1 = 7, failure, Meldain becomes fatigued_)

Breathing heavily already, Kerwin brings his chains around again. The chains feel much more difficult to swing due to the unnatural aura of the beetle. "Not feeling to well." he says to no one in particular.  (_OOC:  spiked chain attack 6 + 2 = 8, miss; Will save 4 + 2 = 6, failure, Kerwin remains fatigued_)

Mulch brings his sword down with great force, aiming to cleave the beetle in two with one mighty blow.  As he does so, he shouts out to the companions hanging back at the entrance. "The room has some kind of charm. It will cause you to fall asleep if you are not careful."
The dwarf’s greatsword strikes true, driving deep into the forebrain of the giant beetle.  It collapses under the weight of its own body, clearly dead, although its antennae and legs continue to move in a random manner.  After the blow Mulch begins to feel unnaturally tired.  (_OOC: greatsword attack 14 + 2 = 16, hit! Damage 2d6 + 3 = 10 hp; Will save 8 + 5 = 13, failure, Mulch becomes fatigued_)

_OOC: Combat is over_


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 1, 2005)

"Ugh, I gotta sit down for a second." Kerwin says, though remembering Mulch's warning he chooses to do so outside of the room back towards the hole they came down.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

Assuming I was never affected, Sniffer will try to help the others recover, than stand guard until the effects wear off.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Ugh, I gotta sit down for a second." Kerwin says, though remembering Mulch's warning he chooses to do so outside of the room back towards the hole they came down.



As soon as you leave the room the fatigue immediately lifts, although you can still feel the natural weariness of having just been in life-or-death combat.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Assuming I was never affected, Sniffer will try to help the others recover, than stand guard until the effects wear off.



_OOC: Correct, you were never affected by the fatigue.  As you don't have the book, I'll just point out here that warforged are immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition and energy drain._


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2005)

Rial descends the wall and then comes out of the room the old fashioned way, barely able to stick to the wall. "What´s with this room? Is the air bad here?"

After having a couple seconds to breathe, he continues: "Whatever it is, we know what happened to him. Or her." he points at the figure in the stone lab. "The room seems to not do anything to you, Sniffer. Do you think you could carry him here?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

Sniffer sliently carries every one out of the room, first his comrades, than the other person.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Sniffer sliently carries every one out of the room, first his comrades, than the other person.



You easily help the other people out of the room with the marble slabs.  The body which you found on the slab when you first got here looks as if it has been here for a long time, probably years.  Little remains of it except for scraps of dry, leathery skin and bones.

Ranger Rick:[sblock]It is clad in very well-made leather armor (_OOC: masterwork_) which is emblazoned with a crimson eight-pointed symbol unknown to you.  You also find a silver ring on its finger.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

"It doesn't look to safe for most of us to be in there," Zan says, point out the obvious.  "Sniffer and Fixit, would you search the room?  Perhaps there is something that is being protected over there.  I can try scanning for magical auras if you'd like, but perhaps you had best search yourself first."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 2, 2005)

Fixit moves carefully in to the room searching for any hidden doors on the walls and floor and casting an eye over the marble slabs.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Ranger Rick:[sblock]It is clad in very well-made leather armor (_OOC: masterwork_) which is emblazoned with a crimson eight-pointed symbol unknown to you.  You also find a silver ring on its finger.[/sblock]





[sblock]I stare at the symbol, than I see the ring.  I put the ring on, than I pick up the body and carry it out.[/sblock]

Upon coming out of the room, I softly announce the crimson eight-pointed symbol. "Does anyone know what this symbol means?  Also, that is good armor, someone should wear it."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Fixit moves carefully in to the room searching for any hidden doors on the walls and floor and casting an eye over the marble slabs.



Fixit makes his way around the chamber, searching the walls, man-sized stone slabs, and the raised platform on the far side of the room.  (_OOC: Many Search checks_)  The room seems to be largely empty, the only thing of interest being the tall, red clay statue holding a large cylinder-headed greatclub.  Physically it resembles the figure on the sarcophagus in the large chamber above, although it is much more muscular.  It is clad in similar flowing robes, with sandles on its feet.  Looking at the base of the statue you notice that it is not attached to the floor.

No secret or hidden exits to the room can be found.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Upon coming out of the room, I softly announce the crimson eight-pointed symbol. "Does anyone know what this symbol means?  Also, that is good armor, someone should wear it."



The symbol on the red leather armor is an eight-pointed star made of stylized arrows all pointing out from the center.  (_OOC: Knowledge checks_)  None of you are familiar with it.

As you are studying this item you can still here the buzzing of clacking of the small beetles in the room on the far end of the corridor you are sitting in.  The noise is not becoming louder, and they seem to be staying in their room, seemingly not attracted to your light sources or the noise you have been making.


----------



## Someone (Sep 2, 2005)

"Can you see anything,Fixit?" asks Rial.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 2, 2005)

"Wha...t what was that? Dammit! My daggers are still in that XXXX room!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 2, 2005)

"Thanks for the help Sniffer, this is not the first time either, I still owe you for that time out on the field." Kerwin says as he is helped out of the room.  Once able to relax and the fatigue wears off almost immediately he states, "That was wierd, I felt really tired but now I'm fit as a fiddle."

"Well I'm not going back in to get them Meldain." he replies with a laugh when his friend laments the loss of his daggers.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 2, 2005)

_OOC:  Just for reference sake I am reposting the map of the level you are currently in.  In case there's confusion, you are currently just outside the room on the right._

MAP OF LOWER LEVEL


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"Well that statue doesn't appear to be attached to the floor"  replies Fixit "Don't know if it means anything? Oh and I picked up your knives Meldain, here ya go"  the forged says as he flips the knives to the human.


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> The symbol on the red leather armor is an eight-pointed star made of stylized arrows all pointing out from the center.  (_OOC: Knowledge checks_)  None of you are familiar with it.
> 
> As you are studying this item you can still here the buzzing of clacking of the small beetles in the room on the far end of the corridor you are sitting in.  The noise is not becoming louder, and they seem to be staying in their room, seemingly not attracted to your light sources or the noise you have been making.



Zan examines the symbol, hoping to recognize it.

OOC: KN Arcane, History, and The Planes +8,  Local +5


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan examines the symbol, hoping to recognize it.
> 
> OOC: KN Arcane, History, and The Planes +8,  Local +5



_OOC: Nope, I've already rolled, and none of you recognize it._


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2005)

> "Well that statue doesn't appear to be attached to the floor" replies Fixit "Don't know if it means anything?"




"Then it can be moved" says Rial. "Maybe it´s on top of something, like a secret door. Or can turn, like the arrow/sarcophagus up there. Can you move it?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 3, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Then it can be moved" says Rial. "Maybe it´s on top of something, like a secret door. Or can turn, like the arrow/sarcophagus up there. Can you move it?"



You think that it could probably be moved, although it would certainly not be easy (_OOC: Str check 20 or higher_).


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artifier*

"Well,"  the forged stops, leans into the room and considers the statue "perhaps it could be moved....but I think I would struggle doing it myself."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 4, 2005)

"So, what do we have with this other guy? Mulch, got any idea?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 4, 2005)

> "perhaps it could be moved....but I think I would struggle doing it myself."




"Maybe Sniffer can help. And if it´s not enough, we could enter the room" replies Rial.

"Better that than the bugs over there"


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 4, 2005)

"WAIT! Don't move the statue just yet! It might be trapped like the sarcophagus above!" Meldain reminds the others as he notices the discussion about the statue.
"I'll check," he says, already having forgotten about the strange effect the room has, "and get my daggers back as well."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"Ok then Meldain, but remember the affect the room has on you, I'll walk with you and provide any support you need" the 'forged says as he takes a step back into the room "keep an eye on those other bugs while we're looking around"  he casually suggests to the others over his shoulder.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

As a few of the others keep a close watch on the hive of beetles in room on the far end of the hallway, Meldain and Fixit make their way back into the chamber.  As soon as he steps inside, the young human once again feels waves of fatigue rush over him.  Try as he might, Meldain is unable to shake off the intense weariness (_OOC: Will save 14 - 1 = 13, failure; Meldain becomes fatigued_).  Staggering a bit and unable to supress a yawn, Meldain, flanked by the unaffected warforged, makes his way past the corpse of the giant beetle, and begins examining the statue (_OOC: "Taking 20" on Search check_).  After a few minutes of looking he decides that there seem to be no hidden mechanisms, or signs of any magical trap as far as he can tell.


----------



## Bront (Sep 5, 2005)

"You know, maybe there's a way to disable this strange field that seems to fatigue everyone.  I'd think the builders of this would set up such a thing if they wanted to ever return."   Zan ponders.  He looks around the hallway for some sort of switch or other trigger divice.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

Careful not to attract any attention for the distant insects, Zan does a thorough search of the end of the hallway leading into the sleep-inducing room.  Sadly, after poking and prodding for a good 10 minutes, he comes up with nothing.

While standing guard next to Meldain, Fixit notices something about the platforms which he hadn't seen before.  They are approximately the size of the figure on the bas-relief sarcophagus lid, and the statue his comrade is inspecting.  In addition, the end of the platforms closest to the middle of the room seem to have a slight incline.  Having noticed this, the warforged finally realizes what these individual platforms look like: beds.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 5, 2005)

Meldain almost stumbles over the daggers Fixit threw to him, without the young man noticing, as he makes his way into the room. "Huh? Oh *yawn* thanks."
After examining the statue, he says "It seems it is *yawn* safe... I'll best, err get out aga*yawn* again."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

Escorting the young human back to the corridor outside the room Fixit suggests to his comrades that the platforms are about the size of the sarcophagus lid in the room above and that there is a slight lean to the platforms, he theorises that they could indeed be beds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2005)

"What'd ya think is down that way?" Kerwin asks Rial, pointing further down the main corridor. "Should we check it out?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Overhearing Kerwin's question Fxit turns and offers his own opinion in his tinny, resonant voice "Yes, I think we shoud look down there. This room appears to be empty of any items of interest. I think we either go the way you suggest or head back up the rope and try the sarcophagus again".


----------



## Someone (Sep 6, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "What'd ya think is down that way?" Kerwin asks Rial, pointing further down the main corridor. "Should we check it out?"




"Sure. I don´t want to break my head with more statues. Let´s see if we can finally find something of value."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Hearing what appear to be conflicting orders, Sniffer just watches to see what happens.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2005)

With Rial and Fixit's second, Kerwin nods to Sniffer in the direction of the corridor inviting the 'forged to join him as they progress deeper into the lower level side by side.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Careful not to make too much more noise, the group creeps through the intersection leading to the beetle-filled chamber, heading north down the unexplored corridor.

After two shallow alcoves studded with numerous pegs halfway down its length, the corridor seems to run into quite an obstacle.  Twenty-five feet from the intersection steps lead down to a lower section of this sub-level of the Whispering Cairn.  Sadly, this lower level seems completely underwater.  The water seems quite clear and smells fresh, allowing you to see that the steps continue another 10 feet underwater before opening up into a larger chamber, also underwater.  From here it is impossible to tell if there are any air pockets in this room.  _Add-in: The water has no discernable current and is cold, although not unaturally so._

_OOC:  Just as a reminder, the non-warforged in the group can hold their breaths for a number of rounds equal to twice their Constitution scores, as long as they are only taking move or free actions.  Taking a standard or full-round action reduces this period of time by one round.  After that period of time, one must make a DC 10 Constitution check to continue holding one's breath, or begin to drown.  Each round one succeeds at this roll, the DC increases by 1.  When drowning you first fall unconscious (0 hp) in the first round.  In the following round, one drops to -1 hp and is dying.  In the third round, one dies.

By making a successful DC 10 Swim check one can swim one quarter one's speed as a move action._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

OOC: I assume I do not breathe?  Dam I wish I had the write up.

Sniffer looks at the water than bends down and sticks a finger in.  Looking both ways he tries to judge the speed & and direction.

"The water level is running high and the current may be swift.  Clear water in caves is tricky.  I will volunteer to see if that other door is locked.  Fixit, can you join me?  I think we both need to be tied to shore.  Fast currrents or trapped doors may incapicitate us and we would need the shore party assistance."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 7, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I assume I do not breathe?  Dam I wish I had the write up.



_OOC: Correct, warforged do not breathe.  They might rust, but that takes longer _ 


			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "The water level is running high and the current may be swift.  Clear water in caves is tricky.  I will volunteer to see if that other door is locked.  Fixit, can you join me?  I think we both need to be tied to shore.  Fast currrents or trapped doors may incapicitate us and we would need the shore party assistance."



_OOC: Actually, the water has no current at all, is quite cold (although not unnaturally so given the underground conditions) it is perfectly still.  I will change the above post to reflect this._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

"No current I can tell and the water is quite cool.  However due to potential for traps, I would like a safety line tied to me."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2005)

Kerwin retrieves the rope from his pack and begins tying it around Sniffer. "There you go." He says as he finishes tying the knots.  Then he moves on to Fixit and offers to attach him to the rope as well.


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2005)

"If the rest of this... thing is flooded, this little jaunt ends for us breathing creatures." says Rial.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

"Perhaps there is some way to drain this."  Zan says.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Fixit agrees to have the rope tied to him and then walks towards the water covered stairs, stopping beside Sniffer he motions for the seasoned veteran to lead the way.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "If the rest of this... thing is flooded, this little jaunt ends for us breathing creatures." says Rial.





Sniffer empties is pockets and checks the knots than answers Rial, "There is but one way to find out."  Looking to Fixit, "Are you ready?  Make sure you have nothing that can be lost."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Divesting himself of his equipment Fixit looks to Sniffer and nods. He takes a step towards the water before turning and scooping up his mace, spinning back to the water he tests the top of the first submerged step with his left foot before advancing any further.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

Holding the rest of the rope loosely Kerwin nods to the two 'forged, "I only got 50 feet of this rope, when you are nearing the end I'll give it a tug."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Sniffer nods his understanding.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

Once the two warforged are securely fastened and equipped with the sunrod which will not be be extinguished underwater, they carefully step into the cold water, continuing to walk down the steps.  The water itself is quite clear and fresh-tasting, much to everyone's surprise.

The two continue on into the room at the end of the staircase, coming up against a wall which blocks further forward movement.  To enter the room you have to walk either around the left or right sides of the wall, which blocks further views of the space beyond.  The walls in this room seem to be composed of a tan stone which you have not seen in this cairn before.

OOC: _Both of the warforged are now completely underwater but since they do not need to breathe, can still communicate normally, if a bit garbled.  They can move at half their normal speed.  Once they have moved around the wall I would prefer it if both D20Dazza and Ranger Rick could post using sblock tags; just to keep it a bit more mysterious._


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 9, 2005)

Post deleted.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Fixit*

[sblock]"Come, we'll go to the left"  Fixit bubbles to his companion. Slowly walking in that direction they slow before the edge of the wall and carefully peer around the corner[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Zan lights a candle to allow for some illumination, albeit not much.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 11, 2005)

"Sigh... I guess we'll have to wait now... :\ " Meldain is clearly not happy about that prospect, but also waits for now. He does wonder how long he can hold his breath underwater, though, and is tempted to try it out.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 12, 2005)

Fixit and Sniffer make their way around the left side of the wall of the entrance and enter the room proper.  Their sunrod casts flicking shadows on the walls, distorted by the water which surrounds them, and the water turns everything a dark green.  Four pillars made of the same tan sandstone that the wall is made from surround a large central pillar which dominates the middle of the room.  Each of the smaller pillars are square and about 5 feet wide, while the central one is also square but at least 10 feet in diameter.  The room itself is also square and about 40 feet wide, with two exit corridors to the right and left and a similar wall to the two explorers just came around on the far wall.  Like its mirror, this wall also allows one to pass around it to the right and left, perhaps leading to another passage beyond it.

Each of the pillars is studded with metal fixtures which looks like large spigots with many holes in them.  They seem to have been crafted to resemble sunflowers.  Each of these spigots is installed about 8 feet from the floor, and points down.

There seems to be something disturbing the water out of sight down the corridor to the left.  The two warforged connot discern what might be causing this disturbance.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

Fixit signals to Sniffer that the pair should go and report what they have found, the 'forged then starts making his way back towards his companions awaiting on dry land.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

Sniffer nods in agreement.

OOC: How long where we under the water before we turned around to come back?

Once he gets out of the water, "There might be another passage way under neath, but it does not look good for all of you to follow."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2005)

As the rope becomes slack, Kerwin notes how far along it they had gotten and how much is left of the rope before starting to pull it in to pick up the slack.  As it continues to slacken he will keep drawing it it noting that they are probably returning given the rate of movement.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: How long where we under the water before we turned around to come back?



_OOC:  Walking through water you can move at one half your normal speed as a full-round action, or 15 feet in your case.  I would say that you walked a total of 100 feet altogether (50 feet each way), which means you were walking for just over 30 seconds, with another 15 seconds of looking around, so about 45 seconds._


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2005)

ooc: so they were at the end of the rope too.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

"Do we go back or do we go elsewhere?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2005)

"There´s nowhere else to go, unless we all turn into warforged." says Rial, "Or we walk into the beetle room."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

"I think that the casket upstairs still has secrets to tell" Fixit says, water still dripping from his frame and pooling on the floor around his feet "There is something in the water below that concerns me and I do not want to go that direction again with only Sniffer, true warrior that he is" he quickly adds with a sideways look at the other 'forged "Is there someway we can get past those other bugs? If we're prepared for them can we safely go on the offensive?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 14, 2005)

"After all the problems we got with the small sample we tasted up there, I don´t want to disturb them." says Rial. "We would need the whole house Orien´s alchemist fire production to burn so many of them. If we have to, then let´s return to the star room and try another way to go down."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Fixit starts to carefully make his way back towards the entrance to the lower level.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Agreed, let's continue to look around upstairs, we can return here later."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 15, 2005)

Kerwin nods as he ties his rope into a loose bundle, he'll have to let it dry out later.  "Up we go then. Perhaps we'll find something that can drain this water out too."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

Sniffer loks around at the water on the dry land and realizes that there is no way to hide their tracks.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

The group carefully makes its way past the corridor leading to the room with the beetles.  A few of the beetles begin buzzing loudly as you pass, but most seem content to eat the strange substance which covers the far wall.  Picking up the pace a bit, the group makes its way back to the chamber with the caved-in ceiling.  There everyone uses the still-secured rope to make their way back up to the great sarcophagus chamber (_OOC: Everyone "takes 10" on Climb checks_).

Once back in the level above a quick look around that the arrow platform is still pointed at the "blue corridor", the one with the skeleton of the man that died from a great fall at the end of it.  Nothing seems to have changed and no new sounds can be heard.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 16, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit moves over to the casket "Well then shoulders to the task" he says and starts to try to rotate the casket in the same direction as last time.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Fixit moves over to the casket "Well then shoulders to the task" he says and starts to try to rotate the casket in the same direction as last time.



The warforged makes a few attempts to push the heavy platform with the sarcophagus, but it is too heavy for him at first.  Finally, after straining quite a bit, he starts it moving in a clockwise direction once again.  As before, it stops at the next corridor which has the indigo lantern hanging at the end of it.

As the platform slides into position you can once again hear the scraping of metal against stone and the release of air under pressure coming from the corridor.  As before an elevator appears at the end of it and two doors slide open with a hiss of air.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

Immpressive you moved it by your self.  Do we go down in this elevator thingy or do we have an alternative way down?


----------



## Someone (Sep 16, 2005)

"Our alternative way down ended in a water filled room" says Rial. "Now we only have to figure a way to make this thing go down again" continues, stepping into the metal tube, perhaps imprudently.

[ooc: Search for anything out of normal in the elevator]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Our alternative way down ended in a water filled room" says Rial. "Now we only have to figure a way to make this thing go down again" continues, stepping into the metal tube, perhaps imprudently.
> 
> [ooc: Search for anything out of normal in the elevator]



A quick look around reveals that the bottom of the elevator contains numerous crushed bones and moldy clothes (_OOC: 1 Search check_).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

Can we ah...dystroy..or move the elevator and rope down the shaft?


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Kerwin moves to the 'elevator' with Rial.  Upon spotting the crushed bones in the bottom he says, "Uh those look a little ominous. Perhaps we ought to see what happens when this one descends before hopping on."  If it looks like it will begin moving he tries to grab Rial and yank him out.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"Perhaps the warforged should go down first, incase the elevator drops them underwater.  But we should make sure we can bring them back up."  Zan suggests.


----------



## Someone (Sep 17, 2005)

"I can walk" says Rial when Kerwin pulls him. "I figured it myself. Maybe this isn´t a way to go down, but a trap. Let´s put something here and see what happens when it descends. If it isn´t crushed and is not wet, then it´s safe."

"Or maybe it has something to do with the lamps?

Rial first light his remaining torch and places it inside the lamp [I think there´s a lamp over this one, correct me if I´m wrong], then rummages in the pile of bones and trash, looking for something that could be of use for the test.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Rial first light his remaining torch and places it inside the lamp [I think there´s a lamp over this one, correct me if I´m wrong], then rummages in the pile of bones and trash, looking for something that could be of use for the test.



_OOC: Yes, there is a lamp here.  This is the lamp you found in the wolves' den._


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit carefully examines the lift 

[sblock] using both his Knowledge (Arch and Engineering) and Bardic Knowledge. Here's the previous examine. This is what we found last time 







			
				brandingopportunity said:
			
		

> After carefully sifting through the debris in the cylinder (OOC: Search check), Fixit comes to the same conclusion as Mulch, that the person died from massive blunt trauma. Among the modly clothes and bones he finds a small pouch containing 35 gp, 15 sp, and a small, red ruby. Studying the cylinder for a few minutes you realize that it is beyond your knowledge. You don't understand (magically) how it might work.



[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 17, 2005)

_OOC: Um, yeah, so since I was wrong and we've already done this (sorry!) let's say the same thing happens again._


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit dips his hand into the debris at the bottom of the device and pulls forth an old leather bag. Spilling it's contents onto the floor of the cavern reveals 35 gp, 15 sp, and a small, red ruby. "I don't know how this thing works"  Fixit advises the group "but whoever was in there died of blunt foce trauma"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

"Does that mean he died from a comrade or an enemy and not this infernal device?"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Does that mean he died from a comrade or an enemy and not this infernal device?"



_OOC: Looking at the stress patterns of the skeleton, it looks as if the damage was caused all at once, all over his/her body.  An example of this is when someone falls from a great height or is crushed by something large and very heavy._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

"Oh drats, I was hoping he was killed by a comrade so this infernal machine could be dubbed safe."


----------



## Someone (Sep 19, 2005)

"Then this thing isn´t for carrying things up and down. It´s just a trap." affirms Rial.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2005)

"That's what it looks like to me too.  Shall we try to move the sarcophagus again? We can always try and do something with this one later if our other searches leave us stumped." says Kerwin joining in the push on the coffin, careful not to set off the trap again.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 19, 2005)

"I think we can easily find out if that thing is a deathtrap. By using it.    No, that's not how I meant it! My lamp is ruined anyway, so if I set it into that thing, we might find out."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

While Meldain conducts his experiment, and doubting to himself that a lantern would weigh enough to set off a trap, Fixit moves over to the casket and helps Kerwin to move it.

OOC: Holding their action until Meldain is finished checking the lift (and the group has moved away from the lift).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 20, 2005)

Taking out his lantern, Meldain carefully places it in the bone-strewn elevator.  Quickly withdrawing his hand and he backs away from the device ...

....

... but nothing happens.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Looking at the silent expectation and grim determination on everyones face, Sniffer chuckles, as he walks to the sarchogus.  "Who shall help me move this stone pointer?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 20, 2005)

"I... I guess the real test begins when that thing is dropped down again, when the sarcophagus is turned. Say... isn't that a kind of stupid mechanism, if someone always has to turn the sarcophagus? By the way, what did we do with those wolf corpses again? If the lamp doesn't trigger it, maybe a wolf does?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "I... I guess the real test begins when that thing is dropped down again, when the sarcophagus is turned. Say... isn't that a kind of stupid mechanism, if someone always has to turn the sarcophagus? By the way, what did we do with those wolf corpses again? If the lamp doesn't trigger it, maybe a wolf does?"




"Ah, you wanna hear those wolf bones creak and splinter! Good idea, I was missing something today and it´s some fun. We could do the same with the big beetle, and compare." says Rial.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

"I think a test corpse is a wonderful idea." Zan says.

Zan looks around the room to see if perhaps he could create some sort of pully system to move the sarcophagus from the shaft.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking puzzled, "why do we need to compare wolf with the beetle?


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2005)

"Why, to hear how they creak, of course." says Rial.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2005)

"I think testing it with a wolf corpse should be enough. Then we'll be sure if it's a trap. If you want to use the beetle, we can safe it for those other elevhatevers."


----------



## Someone (Sep 22, 2005)

"Maybe its only a trap for those who don´t operate it properly. Let´s try with a wolf first; then lighting the lamp on another, using the other wolf to test. This promises a lot of bone crunching" says Rial.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

"Does anyone want me to get the wolf?"


OOC: I will be offline from tonight through Monday, play me however you all want to.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"Yes, the wolf is a good test.  Much more like us than the beatles."


----------



## Someone (Sep 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Yes, the wolf is a good test.  Much more like us than the beatles."




"Would have been fun to put Lennon in that trap, however."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2005)

"Uhh, maybe..." Meldain says as he helps Sniffer to get a wolf corpse. He'll advise him to throw the corpse into the elevator thingy from a few feet away, and also helps with the throwing.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2005)

Meldain and the Sniffer gather their equipment and make their way back down the entrance tunnel towards the exit.  They climb the flight of stairs leading to the great domed sarcophagus chamber, brushing aside the spiderwebs which have begun to reassert themvelves.

Once back at the intersection where they battled the hungry wolves they find that that someone has beaten to the corpses.  The human and the warforged find a pack of three coyotes which are busy tearing apart the carrion, light reflecting off their large eyes.  They look up nervously although one lets out a few barks and bares his teeth in the hopes of driving off the competition.

Back next to the trapped "elevator" the rest of the party can hear a barking coming from down the hallway their two friends just disappeared down.

_OOC: Ranger Rick and Knight Otu, this is not your first time dealing with these kinds of scavengers.  They are generally not very aggressive creatures and only pick on things much smaller than they are, or to protect their young._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Sniffer takes his longbow and aims it at the animal who looks to be the leader.  Than with heavy, loud fooststeps, he slowly stomps toward the animals. He than yells, "ROARRR, MOVE IT SCAT YOU!"   Making threatening gestures.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 27, 2005)

Spooked by the warforged's actions the coyotes scatter, quickly heading for the exit of the cairn.

With that obstacle overcome, Sniffer picks up a wolf and brings it back to the central chamber.  Once there he throws the body into the elevator and quickly steps back.  As soon as the corpse hits the floor of the small chamber, the doors slam shut with a loud "CLANGGGG!" and the device retreats back into the floor.  As the capstone slides smoothly into place a muffled sound of crunching bone can be heard coming from below.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

"Immpressive."


----------



## Someone (Sep 27, 2005)

"Anyone has something to say?" asks Rial. "I mean, it was amusing and all, but out chances to find anything else useful here are diminishing."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 27, 2005)

"At least now we know...  Let's check the other elethings. I just suspect we'll have to use something other than wolf corpses for the others."


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

"I'm sure if we need to, we can aquite another carcus to test with, or use something else breakable."   Zan observes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 28, 2005)

Sniffer shrugs his clueless shoulders. "I am out of ideas, I think we should just remove these elevators and climb down the shaft."


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2005)

"Let´s try now lighting the lamp" suggest Rial.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2005)

"Right then, we are ready to push this sarcophagus anytime you need." says Kerwin waiting on the orders to move it to the next point.


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Zan takes a candle and lights one for each lamp that is not currently lit.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 4, 2005)

Sniffer goes to the sarcophagus to help Kerwin push it.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC:  I will be offline until Tuesday.

Alex please note this in your other game as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Zan takes a candle and lights one for each lamp that is not currently lit.



Making his way around the tomb, the changeling lights each of the dark lanterns hanging from the ceiling chains.  He proceeds in a turnwise fashion, so that the last one he comes to is the blue lantern.  As he stands on his toes to place the candle inside its receptacle, he notices (_OOC: Spot check_) that the ceiling at the end of this corridor seems to be much higher than the other ones.  He had not noticed it before, but having just been down each of the corridors it is obvious that the ceiling here is a good 10 to 15 feet higher.  There also seems to be an alcove or corridor leading off the passageway, just below the ceiling.  It looks to start about 40 feet above where the wizard is currently standing.

Once all the available lanterns have been lit (the red one is missing) they increase the intensity of the strange reflections cast around the room by the countless chips of glass and shiny metal inset into the chamber's domed ceiling.  When one looks directly at the moving lights it is a little disorienting.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2005)

The two soldiers make their way back to the sarcophagus and with a bit of effort (_OOC: Aided Strength check_) are able to push the heavy marble slab to its next "position".  As before it audibly clicks into place as the arrow points toward the now lit violet lantern.  The duo wait a few seconds in anticipation, but nothing seems to happen.  No rumbling can be heard from under the floor and no column rises at the end of the "violet" hallway.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Well, that seemed illuminating," Zan quips dryly.  "The ceiling over here is elevated, I wonder if there's one of these moving boxes that can bring us up there, as there appears to be a coridor up there."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, that seemed illuminating," Zan quips dryly.  "The ceiling over here is elevated, I wonder if there's one of these moving boxes that can bring us up there, as there appears to be a coridor up there."



_OOC: It seems that the easiest way to the corridor would be to climb up the lantern chain and then swing over to the corridor (DC 15 Climb check)._


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 9, 2005)

When nothing happens in the violet corridor, Kerwin heaves against the sarcophagus again moving it to the next position.


----------



## Someone (Oct 9, 2005)

"I´ll investigate that" says Rial, as he climbs to the raised corridor. "I´ll look for something to tie a rope to if there´s anything here worthy of attention."

[ooc: for added security, Rial is climbing the wall opposite of the corridor´s mouth, if I´m explaining myself clear and understood the place´s disposition]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

Fixit wanders over to where Rial is preparing to climb the corridor wall and carefully examines the walls and floor of the small chamber.

OOC: Search +4


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 10, 2005)

With the warforged soldier's help, Kerwin is able to move the sarcophagus platform another place (_OOC: Aided Strength che_ck), past the exit hallway, until it points to the corridor without a lantern.  Remembering the mural in the entryway, it is probably a red lantern that is missing here.  Sadly, there is no reaction from this corridor as well.
Unperturbed, they continue pushing (_OOC: Aided Strength check_) until the platform faces the lit orange lantern.  It is in this position that you originally found the sarcophagus.  Once again, only silence greets the duo, although Kerwin notices that he is beginning to sweat from all the exertion.  The warforged, of course, does not have this problem.

As Rial prepares to climb the wall of the blue corridor, Fixit wanders over and takes a quick look around (_OOC: Search check_).  Within seconds he finds a humanoid skeleton whose bones have been scattered at the end of this hallway.  It looks as if the skeleton has been here quite some time.

Leaving the warforged below, the warlock swiftly climbs the high walls.  Just below the ceiling, a 9 foot tall and 10 foot wide corridor continues in the same direction as the hallway below it.  It stretches off into the darkness beyond the limit of the young human’s vision, and has no incline.  There don’t seem to be any handholds or protrusions which one could tie a rope to.  The heavy flagstones which cover the floor of the corridor look sturdy enough to take a piton, however.


----------



## Someone (Oct 10, 2005)

"Any progress with the sarcophagus?" asks Rial when he descends. "There´s a corridor up there, not a mere hole, though I can´t see far enough. I´ll need the sunrod, if you´re not going with me. But if you do it can be a difficult climb for you, though I thnk I can help holding the rope."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 12, 2005)

Sniffer stands around looking up at his comrades, than starts to check for anything that may sneak up on them. (guard those who are preoccupied with this riddle)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 12, 2005)

"I think that one of the corridors yielded something other than just rubble, something that opened but that no one wanted to try out.  That might lead somewhere.  But if there is another way where you are Rial, lets give that a shot." replies Kerwin from the sarcophagus.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

"I think we may need to climb up, as this seems oddly well suited for that." Zan observes.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 12, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I think that one of the corridors yielded something other than just rubble, something that opened but that no one wanted to try out.  That might lead somewhere.  But if there is another way where you are Rial, lets give that a shot." replies Kerwin from the sarcophagus.



"The next, err, setting, of the sarcophagus, I believe. I wonder if the sarcophagus may affect the surroundings at other places instead of just here? Anyway, I'll see if I can help Rial, that seems more likely to bring results."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 13, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I think that one of the corridors yielded something other than just rubble, something that opened but that no one wanted to try out.  That might lead somewhere.  But if there is another way where you are Rial, lets give that a shot." replies Kerwin from the sarcophagus.



"It's not the watery room you're thinking of is it?" Fixit asks Kerwin "There was still more of that area we didn't investigate but, if we decide to further investigate, it will mean we all go not just myself and Sniffer"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 13, 2005)

Sniffer, shows no sign of recognition when his name is mentioned as he concentrates on guarding the group.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2005)

"No I think there was one more area that we didnt explore.  The rest of the water filled area will have to wait until it is our last option because as you mentioned only the two of you can explore it.  In any case lets see if we cant get up to where Rial is."  Kerwin heads over to the corridor and tries his best to climb up so that he can help hold the rope at the top (climb +3).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 15, 2005)

Grabbing the silk rope from Kerwin and draping it over his head, Rial quickly makes his way back up to the end of the high corridor.  There is untangles the rope and ties one end around himself securely.  The other end he drops down to his companions below.  Once by one they climb the rope (_OOC: "Taking 10" on Climb checks vs DC 5_) until everyone is with him above.

Once everyone is back together, they take stock of their new surroundings.  They are in a 10 foot wide corridor which stretches out to the north-east to the limit of the sunrod's illumination.


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Zan catches his breath after such extreme physical excertion,  "I'm sure glad we don't have to do that all the time."  He looks down the choridor and waits till he can follow his friends down.

OOC: Basicly, he'll move when they move


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2005)

Kerwin helps Rial get the others to the top then leads the party deeper into the high corridor.


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Rial, human warlock 1*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I'm sure glad we don't have to do that all the time."




"You´ll learn before we´ve finished exploring this place. I don´t mind, but these people heard about stairs?"

ooc: Moving in the usual marching order, I suppose.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2005)

*Mulch Longbear, Dwarven cleric 1*



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> "You´ll learn before we´ve finished exploring this place. I don´t mind, but these people heard about stairs?"



Mulch grunts his agreement as he dusts off his clothes after the climb. "Aye, it is strange at that.  Too bad we don't know any more about these strange people.  I wonder, were they even human, or something else?  I certainly have never heard of them.  Zan, what did you say they were called?" he continues, pulling out a red and blue striped hankerchief which he used to mop the sweat off his brow.  After a few dabs he wipes his hands on it, then stuffs the piece of cloth back under his belt.  Reaching behind him he draws the enormously-wide greatsword from its sheathe, "Well, is everyone ready to go on?  I'm curious to see if this is just another dead end.""


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

Fixit nods at Mulch indicating that he is ready to move out.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"It's pre-Galifaran, but post-Dhakaani, which makes it a bit less than 1000 years old." Zan says as he moves with his friends, looking for interesting markings on the walls.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2005)

Gathering your belongings, you leave the lip of the corridor behind and make your way further down the unexplored passageway.  After only a few steps, it is revealed that you may not have very far to walk.  Perhaps seventy feet from the beginning of the hallway, it ends in a wall shaped to look like an enormous stone human face, its mouth open in an angry scream.

As the changeling examins the wall, Rial, Snffer and Kerwin notice something else.  Several long scratch marks mar the otherwise perfectly-tiled floor, as if something had been dragged toward the end of the corridor where you just came from.  These scratches are not of uniform length and look as if they begin all up and down the corridors.  Zan even notices a few of them on the walls.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It's pre-Galifaran, but post-Dhakaani, which makes it a bit less than 1000 years old." Zan says as he moves with his friends, looking for interesting markings on the walls.



Mulch snorts, "Ten centuries, is that all?  We have drinking vessels older than that in the Holds!"


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2005)

"Well, this is it." says Rial. "Another dead end, and another trap, I´m sure"


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

"Yes, there seems to be awfly little here for a place so heavily trapped." Zan comments.  "Almost makes me miss the comfort of a structured class.... Almost."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2005)

"Definitely something put these scratch marks here.  A trap perhaps, be careful everyone." Kerwyn says as he inches forward towards the face.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 17, 2005)

"I think I have an idea what the trap in this corridor is." Meldain says pondering the skeleton below and the markings on the wall and floor (assuming they are pointed out to him). "I guess activating the trap moves some wall, which shoves the victim to the end of the corridor, to plummet down. There may be more to it, though  .I'll check to see if I can find the trigger. You others might want to climb down again."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Seeing the logic in Meldain's statement Fixit cautiously descends to the bottom of the chamber.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 18, 2005)

Taking a look at the task before him, Meldain almost yawns mentally. "That may take a while. Why don't you guys go check if that other elevator is a trap as well?"

Meldain will check the first third for now (that would be 1 hour, I believe?). He'll reconsider his actions if he hasn't found anything by then.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

"Trap finding was not in my particular cariculum, sorry." Zan says, as he stands back a bit and observes.  "Take your time, I'd prefer you be overly cautious."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Fixit waits patiently at the bottom of the shaft "Any chance someone want's to come and investigate the lift we prevoiusly ignored while Meldain checks above?" he shouts up to the others.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

As Sniffer waits near fix-it, he calmly says out loud, "It is not logical to have traps if there is nothing to guard.  There must be a way and something of value to all of you beyond what we can see."


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Trap finding was not in my particular cariculum, sorry." Zan says, as he stands back a bit and observes.  "Take your time, I'd prefer you be overly cautious."



"You should climb down as well. If this goes badly, I don't want to present your brother whatever we can scratch off the walls that remains.  "


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kerwin holds the rope as the others descend, then turns to Meldain, "Do you mind holding this while I climb down, promise I'll be quick?" Then he scuttles down the rope to wait and see what happens up above.  He positions himself at the bottom of the long fall in case Meldain is correct and the trap will push him back off the ledge, at which point Kerwin will be able to catch him.


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2005)

"Leave that to me" says Rial, as he positions himself at the end of the corridor. "Or don´t as you like. It´s only that I don´t have problems with walls. in fact, I sometimes see them as the floor and wonder why you all are standing sideways."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

*Fixit Warforged Artificer*

Shrugging his shoulders Fixit moves over to the sarcophagus and tries to push it so it faces the corridor with the lift that the group has not investigated.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2005)

"If you want to hold the rope, Rial, that's fine with me. The sooner I can start searching this corridor, the earlier I'll be done. It's not like this corridor will get any shorter.

Err, unless I activate, and am right about the trap, of course."


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

"Ohh this is heavy" the forged says as he puts his shoulder to the sarcophagus in an effort to move it.


----------

